# Cohiba's Journey from Skinny Fat



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2020)

44 yr old male, 6'1" 175 lbs. Goal is to gain muscle mass and cut fat. 


I started about the same weight actually, but a high bodyfat % and no muscle definition at all. I will try to post some before after pics.


I've been at it the past year. 5-6 days a week. I have 2 trainers I use periodically. This isn't the routine I started with. I just found that the one I started with didn't give me enough volume and things were spread out, and after a while I wasn't getting sore after workouts. 


This current routine evolved out of a shorter one I was doing during hunting season because I deer hunt and that had cut me down to 4 days a week of training for 3 months.


So my goal coming up with this was to hit each muscle group hard with a lot of volume at once to create hypertrophy. It seems to be working. The only problem I am finding is if I do too much sometimes I may need to move things around, for example, if my triceps are still killing me and it is now chest day, I might move up leg day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2020)

Pretty much everything is 4 sets of 12, 10, 8, and 6 reps, and I'm trying to do the last 2-3 sets to failure. 30-45 second intervals usually. I usually spend an hour and a half in the gym. I also do some HIIT before and during my workout to keep my heart rate up and burn some fat. like just a few minutes of jump rope, row machine, or eliptical here and there.



Day 1 - Back / Chest (I sometimes split this into 2 separate days depending on time constraints)


--Back—
Lat Pull Down (widegrip) *or* chin assist
Lat Pull Thru’s *or* DB Lat Pull Overs
1 Arm DB Row
Seated Low Row
ISO lateral row Hammer Strength
face pulls
Reverse cable crossovers


--Chest--
Barbell Flat Bench Press
Incline DB Press
Decline Bench Press
Pectoral Fly Machine
Cable Cross Overs
Reverse Shrug dips



Day 2 - Legs

Squats (3 sets)
Dead lifts (3 sets)
Leg Extensions
Lunges with barbell (40-60 depending on weight)
Lying Leg Curl
Standing calf machine
Seated calf 4 sets to failure at 45 lbs (light for me) focusing on form (like getting real high and low with the ankles), then 4 sets to failure increasing weight 10 lbs each time
Abduction Machine



Day 3 - Shoulders

Barbell shoulder press
DB Shoulder Press
Iso lateral shoulder press
upright rows
Side Lateral Raise
Front Lateral Raise
Rear delt machine
DB Shrugs
Calf Machine Shrugs
Wide grip barbell shrugs (behind the back)
Cable External Rotation (in-out)
Cable Internal Rotation (out-in)



Day 4 Arms

-triceps-
Tricep Dip Assist
Cable Tricep Push Down
Overhead DB Tricep Ext
EZ Bar Skull Crushers
One arm cable tricep push down


-biceps-
Standing Ez bar curl
Hammer Curls
Behind the back cable curl
Concentration Curls
overhand barbell curls
Wrist forearm curls




Day 5 - Core

Decline Situps
Leg Raises
stability ball crunches
medicine ball twists
TRX shit
back extensions
planks (have been avoiding lately)


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2020)

Also, sometimes I skip the core day by adding in those exercises on other days. This helps keeps my workouts more frequent for the muscle groups I'm trying to target. I kind of go by how my body is feeling, like if legs and arms are sore - I'll do the core day. If nothing is sore, I'll go back into the upper or lower body days and add in some core stuff to those.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m in for this! Wanna post starting photos?


----------



## mugzy (Feb 11, 2020)

Wecome Cohiba.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2020)

This is some 9 mos progress. I am going to take 1 yr pics next month.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Wecome Cohiba.
> 
> View attachment 9173



NICE HUMI!!!! We should start a new thread for this!! :32 (1):


----------



## mugzy (Feb 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> NICE HUMI!!!! We should start a new thread for this!! :32 (1):



There is an entire forum here - > [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/107-The-Smoking-Section
[/FONT]


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2020)

Hard to tell with the limited scope of the pics, but you don't look like you have too much bodyfat, so you might be best served by slowly just gaining good quality weight.

Adding some beef to the frame tends to take care of the problem.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Hard to tell with the limited scope of the pics, but you don't look like you have too much bodyfat, so you might be best served by slowly just gaining good quality weight.
> 
> Adding some beef to the frame tends to take care of the problem.



Yeah, I'm probably about 15% bf right now, was down to 13% before the holidays. I do wanna have abs though, and I need to get down to around 10% I think to really have all my abs showing. At 13% I still had a little fat over my lower abs.

My trainer has me on a 35% Protein / 35% Carb / 30% Fats macro split. I'm currently eating an excess caloric intake about 2500-2800 / day. I'm really more concerned about building muscle right now than having abs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

Y'all, I need help with my chest.  My bench press is very weak and chest is proportionally smaller than the rest of my body.

I think a big reason for this is that my first routime I ran for 6 mos empasized my back because my trainer was trying to help my posture.

Here is my chest routine (4 sets of each, 12, 10, 8, 6, last 2-3 to failure);

Barbell Flat Bench Press
Incline DB Press
Decline Bench Press
Pectoral Fly Machine
Cable Cross Overs
Reverse Shrug dips (this is new, saw it on a john meadows vid)

Lately I've tried starting with fly and cable crossovers, even adding a few extra sets in, so like 6 sets on each.

Any suggestions?


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hows the muscle mind connection?

My chest lags too


----------



## So1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

I might have missed it  how long you been lifting?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

1 year....


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

German89 said:


> Hows the muscle mind connection?
> 
> My chest lags too




I mean I think it's ok. My trainer used to remind me to focus on that. I think I do, but I forget sometimes.


----------



## So1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

Just remember it's a marathon not a sprint it took me years to put on any size work hard eat right and you will realize your goals


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

So1970 said:


> Just remember it's a marathon not a sprint it took me years to put on any size work hard eat right and you will realize your goals



So you think my chest routine is ok? I feel like it is because I'm getting DOMS, moderate day 1-2 after. Or should I be killing it to the point where have severe muscle soreness?


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2020)

You don't have to get sore to have progress. If you're increasing weight and/or reps over time, you're progressing just fine.

You don't want SEVERE muscle soreness, but a little is ok. If it's too much, it can affect your next workout, and you might be spending all of your time healing, and not progressing. 

Fwiw, I think having both chest fly machine and cable crossovers, might be a bit redundant. They're both basically the same exercise.


----------



## So1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't think you need extreme pain . I would focus on steady progress


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You don't have to get sore to have progress. If you're increasing weight and/or reps over time, you're progressing just fine.
> 
> You don't want SEVERE muscle soreness, but a little is ok. If it's too much, it can affect your next workout, and you might be spending all of your time healing, and not progressing.
> 
> Fwiw, I think having both chest fly machine and cable crossovers, might be a bit redundant. They're both basically the same exercise.



Ok, I'm with you on avoiding the severe DOMS, because when that happens it does affect my routine in a bad way, like I will have to wait an extra day to do my scheduled lift session. I kind of aim for a little tightness / soreness that is gone or barely noticeable by day 2.

I've been trying to increase volume, that's why I added the cable crosses. Any other chest stuff I should try?


----------



## So1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't get to hung up on routines I mainly just try to keep it simple . Push days and pull days.  Every once in a while mix it up a bit to keep your workout  from getting stale.just remember to make progress


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been trying to increase volume, that's why I added the cable crosses. Any other chest stuff I should try?



Why do you want to increase volume? 

Don't add more unless you have to. If you're progressing with less, that's perfect. Don't add just to add. More isn't always better.

Just looked again at your routine. You're doing 20 sets for chest, that's a fukk ton! I'd bet if you cut that in half, and did them better, you'd progress faster.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 14, 2020)

Gotta eat brother.  Put that quality meat on your frame.  Consistent solid eating, training and rest will bring you the hard gains your looking for


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Why do you want to increase volume?
> 
> Don't add more unless you have to. If you're progressing with less, that's perfect. Don't add just to add. More isn't always better.
> 
> Just looked again at your routine. You're doing 20 sets for chest, that's a fukk ton! I'd bet if you cut that in half, and did them better, you'd progress faster.



Ok. I added more because I don't feel like I've been progressing. I'm still using weights I was lifting 6 mos ago. I feel like I hit a wall, like I have shitty genetics or something. I mean no one in my family has ever been big or athletic.

That's a big reason I came here, was thinking about trying a test cycle.

I definitely feel like I work harder than the other guys at my gym, and I am the smallest for sure, granted I'm a newb lol. A lot of these guys have been at it for years.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

I think I'm doing a good job with my nutrition. I did food logs for a while and my trainer went over everything with me. I also supplement some and have a scoop of casein before bed every night.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyway, I'm like a turtle, slow and steady wins the race has been my motto all through life, and I've found success in a lot of things because I didn't give up when most people did. I'll stick with it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Fwiw, I think having both chest fly machine and cable crossovers, might be a bit redundant. They're both basically the same exercise.





CJ275 said:


> Why do you want to increase volume?
> 
> Don't add more unless you have to. If you're progressing with less, that's perfect. Don't add just to add. More isn't always better.
> 
> Just looked again at your routine. You're doing 20 sets for chest, that's a fukk ton! I'd bet if you cut that in half, and did them better, you'd progress faster.




Left off the cable crosses today. Also I started with flat bench today because I hadn't started with that in a while, and to my astonishment -- I benched about 5 lbs heavier than I had previously.

I don't want to post my bench press numbers, because they are still really embarrassing. But I'm feeling good that progress has been made. I guess I didn't factor in that I've been starting on Fly for the past month or so. But maybe switching it up like that is what helped also.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 17, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Gotta eat brother.  Put that quality meat on your frame.  Consistent solid eating, training and rest will bring you the hard gains your looking for



Just wanted to mention this in case it could help other newbs. I didn't know anything about nutrition AT ALL when I started this journey. I did some really stupid stuff at times (i.e. going on Keto for 3 weeks once).

One of my trainers suggested Nancy Clark's Sports Nutrition Guidebook (https://www.amazon.com/Nancy-Clarks-Sports-Nutrition-Guidebook/dp/1450459935) 
This book was awesome. It really broke things down for me in a simple way that I could understand. It was an easy read.

I've also been using the MyFitnessPal app to track calories and macros. It has been really helpful, and it lets me export my food logs also, which was helpful for working with my trainer because one is kind of a nutrition guru.

I'm on a break from logging food right now, but will probably start doing it again when I try to cut. But that's a long way off. After I used it for a while, I got a good handle on what I was taking in and how to spread it out, how much to eat etc.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2020)

Being at the gym today was the best part of my crappy day, and I was glad to be doing legs.

A guy who works out around the same time as me has this killer squat routine, and I told him I'd give it a try. So I started off with that today.

1 x 10 reps at half my normal squat weight
1 x 10 +20lbs
1 x 10 + 20lbs
1 x 9 + 20 lbs
1 x 8 + 20 lbs
1 x 6 + 20lbs
1x 4 + 20 lbs
1 x 3 + 20 lbs

I want to say I finished at 185 but don't remember for sure.

Deadlift
1x12
1x10
1x8

Leg Extensions
1x14
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Lying Leg curl
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Adductor machine
1x14
1x12
1x12
1x10

Standing calf raise machine
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Seated calf
1x15
1x12 + 10lbs
1x8 +10 lbs
1x5 + 10 lbs

By the time I finished deadlifts, I was sweating like crazy. That dude's leg routine was a time killer too, was there 1.5 hrs today.


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2020)

What does “normal squat weight” mean?

Any pics from your adductor set?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> Any pics from your adductor set?



I need the yes / no machine machine more than ever now hanging out in this sausage factory.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2020)

In all seriousness though I heard that muscle it works is critical for building up squat strength, and when I squat low, I can definitely feel it tighten up.???

My normal squat routine is just 3 sets of 12, 10, and 8 reps at one weight. So this guy was saying start out light at like half that weight and pyramid up.

It seems like I see a lot of people doing that these days too. Not sure if it is any better, but it takes longer, and I don't feel amy different today than I normally would post-leg day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2020)

Back Day today. I think I had too much pre-workout drink, started feeling kind of sick towards the end. I probably need to cut back on that shit. Added in some situps because I've been neglecting core days and cardio. Gotta look good for Cancun this coming Saturday!

30 decline situps

Assisted chinups
1x12 
1x10
1x8
1x6

DB Lat pullovers
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

25 decline situps

Low Row cable
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Isolated lateral hammer strength row
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

25 decline situps

Face Pulls
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

25 decline situps

Reverse cable crossovers
1x15
1x10
1x8
1x6

gym time 1hr.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 25, 2020)

Day 4 in Playa del Carmen was leg day. This Hilton is badass. Best hotel gym I've seen. 2 separate racks of dumbells, all the most common machines covered. Only slightly bummed about the smith machine in place of a standard rack, but for a hotel that's still awesome. Lots of cardio stuff too. You can't see it all in the pic.

Anyhow it's been easy keeping up my routine here. Wifey keeps telling me I look better than all the other old farts out here LOL. Met a jacked up bodybuilder at the gym today. He's  gay too, here with his partner, y'all would absolutely love this guy! He'd fit right in.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 26, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> View attachment 9274
> 
> 
> Day 4 in Playa del Carmen was leg day. This Hilton is badass. Best hotel gym I've seen. 2 separate racks of dumbells, all the most common machines covered. Only slightly bummed about the smith machine in place of a standard rack, but for a hotel that's still awesome. Lots of cardio stuff too. You can't see it all in the pic.
> ...



Score on all counts. 
1. I want to be the jacked gay type. One day. Lol. 
2. that is a KILLER hotel gym!
3. Good for you keeping it up on your vacation dude!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 29, 2020)

Back at my home gym today for arm day. I lifted every full day I was on vacation and not traveling (4 days).

25 leg raises

Ez bar curl wide grip
1x12
2x10
1x9

Ez bar curl narrow grip
1x8
1x7
1x6
1x6

I didn't plan out these rep numbers, just kept doing the most I could do with the weight. Also I'm nursing some tendonitis in my right elbow and ezbar tends to not trigger it as much.

20 leg raises

Concentration curls
1x12
1x11
1x9
1x6

25 situps

Dip assist
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Tricep pushdown cable
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

20 situps

Overhead db tricep extension
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Isolated tricep cable pushdown
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6
each arm

Forearm curls
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Also I ate ice cream and dessert every day on vacation, so I think I put on some fat. Other than that though my diet was good and I kept up my protein intake.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 29, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Back at my home gym today for arm day. I lifted every full day I was on vacation and not traveling (4 days).
> 
> 25 leg raises
> 
> ...



well done brother!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 1, 2020)

Leg day today, and of course the first thing I noticed when I walked in was that it didn't seem like the AC was on at all. So I start sweating like a pig during my second set of squats. Which is kind of normal on leg day for me, but way worse when it's hot.

I know my preworkout drinks make me sweat some more, but it seems like I'm the only one drenched in sweat, and I'm getting a little self conscious about it. I wipe down equipment after I use it always when I'm like this.

Anyway I had a really good workout, wife and kids went today and did cardio while I was there too, so that was cool.

Barbell Squats
1x10
1x8
1x6

Deadlifts
1x10
1x8
1x6

Barbell walking lunges
2x20

Leg Extensions
1x15
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x7

Lying leg curl
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Adductor
1x15
1x12
1x10
1x6

Standing calf machine
1x12
1x8
1x8
1x6

Seated calf
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks like a GREAT day man! Well
done


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks Voy! I'm working hard. I want post up some 1 year before / after pics in a few weeks. I gotta burn off this ice cream fat from vacation first LOL.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 1, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks Voy! I'm working hard. I want post up some 1 year before / after pics in a few weeks. I gotta burn off this ice cream fat from vacation first LOL.



haha! You’ll get rid of that fast I’m sure. Looking forward to the photos. Can def tell you’re working hard — keep at it!


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Leg day today, and of course the first thing I noticed when I walked in was that it didn't seem like the AC was on at all. So I start sweating like a pig during my second set of squats. Which is kind of normal on leg day for me, but way worse when it's hot.
> 
> I know my preworkout drinks make me sweat some more, but it seems like I'm the only one drenched in sweat, and I'm getting a little self conscious about it. I wipe down equipment after I use it always when I'm like this.
> 
> ...



I'd be more concerned if you WEREN'T a sweaty mess after squatting and pulling. Look around the gym, almost nobody sweats because they're not putting in hard work, they're just going through the motions. 

Ever see anyone working hard who wasn't sweating? Exactly, now keep it up!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks CJ. Sweated some more today, not as bad as leg day. Had to wipe off the minoxidil laced sweat spots off the benches after every exercise.

Mixed up chest day a bit today. Did mostly drop sets to failure trying to keep reps between 6-12. Biceps still a little sore from arms day so just stuck to chest today.

15 mins treadmill walk, 3.8 mph 4% incline

Incline BB Press
1 x 10
1 x 8
1 x 7
1 x 6

Fly machine
1 x 10
1 x 9
1 x 8
1 x 7
1 x 6
1 x 6

Decline BB Press
1 x 10
1 x 8
1 x 7
1 x 7

Flat bench DB press
1 x 10
1 x 8
1 x 7
1 x 7

Reverse shrug dips
1 x 12
1 x 10
1 x 8
1 x 7

15 mins treadmill walk, 3.8mph, 4.5 incline


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 3, 2020)

Tonight was kickboxing class with my son. We meet with a trainer once a week for this. I've been going about 9 months, him 6. Trainer chick is awesome, and really good with my son who is kind of anxious personality.

6 mins jump rope
5 mins stretching
30 mins punchig and kicking technique work
5 mins core training

It's a lot of fun. Didn't lift today because I'm pretty sore from saturday and sunday still.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 4, 2020)

Was short on time today, but got in a quick back day. Took about 45 mins.

Chinup assist
1x12
1x10
1x9
1x6

DB Lat Pullovers
1x12
1x11
1x10
1x8

Seated Cable Row
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Hammer Strength Isolated Rows
1x12
1x10
1x8
1x6

Revers cable crossovers
1x12
1x9
1x7
1x5
1x8 drop set


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 4, 2020)

Got a lot done in a short period of time! Good work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks man, wasn't feeling it today either, but it was one of those days where my body took over and did it anyway.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2020)

Today was a good shoulder day, lots of energy, motivation. Elbow is feeling much better so I hammered out some upright rows.

Jump rope 1:30

BB Overhead Press
1x12, 1x8, 1x6, 1x6

BB Upright Rows
3x10

Jump rope 1:00

Deltoid Raise Machine
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Front Lateral Raise Cable
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Behind the Back Cable Shrugs
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Jump rope 1:00

DB shrugs
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Calf machine shrugs
1x12, 1x10, 1x8

Jump rope 1:00

Isolated Hammer Str Overhead Press
1x12, 2x8, 1x6

Cable Internal and External Rotations
1x30, 1x20, 1x10, 1x8


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice man - looks like you put the work in. Also loved that you threw the jump rope in there - you any good?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2020)

No, I'm not really good at all in my opinion. I can go a minute or two without ****ing up max. I can't do all that single foot switching stuff either. Our boxing trainer makes us do it for 6 mins before each session, and it's just incredible HIIT. It really gets my heart rate up fast, and it works my calves so good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2020)

So cool story from the gym today, I did 400 lbs calf raises for 5 reps with this trainer dude. My calves are the best trained part of my body from jump rope and because I work them really hard.

We have this new trainer at the gym, and his deadlift is like 3x mine. He is gonna help me out this friday, and I'm looking forward to it. But he was bragging about doing 400 lbs calf raises to me (5 reps), and I was like "lemme try!!!" (knowing that my calves were probably the only thing I could keep up with him on).

I think it shocked the hell out of him, and it made me feel pretty proud of myself. If you saw me, you'd think no way can that dude do 400 lbs calf raises lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2020)

Had a good day at the gym today. I'm enjoying seeing other people make progress there too. 

100 jumping jacks

Dips assisted (getting close to doing this without assist)
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Db overhead tricep press
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

50 jumping jacks

Cable tricep pushdown
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Isolated cable tricep pushdowns
1x12, 1x8, 1x8, 1x7

100 jumping jacks

Ez bar curls wide grip
1x12, 1x8, 1x7, 1x6

Ez bar curls narrow grip (dropped weight down)
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Concentration curls
1x15, 1x12, 1x9, 1x6

100 jumping jacks

Wrist curls
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Arms were pumped today, had good concentration and effort. Did most of those sets to failure. Felt really good today and didn't really want to leave.

On another note I have really cut back on sugar since getting back from vacation last week. I even bought some old school Cheerios for breakfast. So my breakfasts this week have been cheerios with a banana, unsweetened almond milk, ice coffee with protein scoop. Yum. Occasionally I'll throw some frozen blueberries into the mix.


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

All jumping jack sets to failure, please. 

Make sure its in a public gym and there is video evidence.


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> All jumping jack sets to failure, please.
> 
> Make sure its in a public gym and there is video evidence.



Slaps himself in the head, knees buckle, falls to the ground. Looks like a Verizon air dancer being deflated. :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2020)

Lol

I used to feel stupid doing jumping jacks, so I would go off into one of the empty classrooms to do them. Which I still would do today if the gym was crowded.

But I go at a time when the place is usually empty. And I still make fun of people in my head, doing the same stuff I do. Especially if they're not doing it in an appropriate place.

Like one time some douche was jump roping between equipment where nobody could walk through WTF.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2020)

Leg day worked out well today. The trainer dude was there and gave me some tips on deadlift. He was working at the gym during the time, so this was just some free advice not an actual personal training session. Which was cool because I'm not crazy about personal training sessions. 

I've done many in the past, and these guys never seem to get that I'm going to work myself way harder than they are. I'm seeing them mainly for the knowledge and skills. Whereas they think they need to wear me out. I still go lift more after their sessions. I think they do that because most people who see them only work out the times they are with the trainer.

Anyway, this was cool the guy spent about 15 mins with me going over deadlift technique. I've been hunching my back too much and rounding my shoulders too much, lowering my ass like in a squat too much. Points noted. Will continue to practice.

BB Squats
1x12, 1x10, 1x7

BB Deadlifts
1x12, 1x10, 1x7

Walking BB Lunges
1x20

Deadlifts with trainer
probably another 15 dl's but went up in weight some to see my my 1 rep max might be.

Leg extensions, added some more weight last 3 sets
1x12, 1x12. 1x10, 1x8, 1x8, 1x6

Lying leg curl
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Adductor
1x20, 1x18, 1x12, 1x6

Standing calf machine
1x12, 1x9, 1x8, 1x6

Seated calf, added 10 lbs to each of last 4 sets
1x15, 1x14, 1x13, 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6, 1x5


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 7, 2020)

Good work, brother.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 7, 2020)

Sounds like a good day of both training and learning! Well done bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 8, 2020)

Yesterday was my day off, and I accidentally drank a 5 hr energy a little too late in the day. Then I started tripping about this coronovirus shit and doing some prepping because they are already starting to run out of toilet paper in stores. 

Also my friend in England is rationed to one roll of TP per person when she goes to the grocery, and it's not even that bad there yet. So I was up till like 4am trying to sleep. Which is not good for my recovery day.

But fu*k it I was at it again this morning, and I only had an hour at the gym because of comitments.

Today was amazing because it was crowded and pretty much every piece of equipment was open when I needed it. Clockwork precision chest and some core day. In and out in an hour, timed all my rest intervals 30-45 secs.

40 decline situps

Flat bench press
1x11, 1x9, 1x7, 1x5

Cable crossovers
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

17 Back extensions

Decline bb bench
1x7, 1x10 (dropped weight), 1x8, 1x6

Incline db bench
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

25 decline situps

Iso hammer strength chest press
1x10, 1x9, 1x8, 1x6


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yesterday was my day off, and I accidentally drank a 5 hr energy a little too late in the day. Then I started tripping about this coronovirus shit and doing some prepping because they are already starting to run out of toilet paper in stores.
> 
> Also my friend in England is rationed to one roll of TP per person when she goes to the grocery, and it's not even that bad there yet. So I was up till like 4am trying to sleep. Which is not good for my recovery day.
> 
> ...



Looks like you got plenty of work in! Well done dude.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 9, 2020)

Wish I could have stayed longer. Sundays are usually better for me.


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

That's not a lot of rest between sets. That must've sucked!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 9, 2020)

Well I had limited time, and it's good for keeping my heart rate up during my workout since I'm not doing much cardio these days.


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well I had limited time, and it's good for keeping my heart rate up during my workout since I'm not doing much cardio these days.



So you're doing P90X now?  :32 (18):

Just fukkin with you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 9, 2020)

Lol, I've heard of P90X never seen it in action though.

My first trainer told me to keep 30-45 second rest intervals.
Most of the time I'm probably closer to 45 except for really intense stuff like squats and dl's. I don't usually time them though.

What's your norm?


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 9, 2020)

On heavier lifts I will do about 90 seconds rest.  On accessory work I don't time them but it isn't long.


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol, I've heard of P90X never seen it in action though.
> 
> My first trainer told me to keep 30-45 second rest intervals.
> Most of the time I'm probably closer to 45 except for really intense stuff like squats and dl's. I don't usually time them though.
> ...



I do about 3:00 between heavy stuff when my focus is on absolute strength gains. It's normally about 2:00 when I'm working on reps, getting the volume in. If I'm alternating two exercises, like bis and tris, I usually rest 1:00 in between them.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh wow, good to know. I just always thought that was what I was supposed to do. No one ever told me different. 

See that's why I'm here posting all this crap!

Today was a good back day. Went in early and it was crowded as ****, but I like a lot of the lifters there. We all get along.

Pullups unassisted x 3 reps (gonna start off with this to try to get more and more as time goes on)

Pullups, assisted
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Lat pull throughs, cable
1x12, 1x9, 1x7, 1x6

1 arm DB rows
1x10, (dropped 10 lbs) 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Dual cable rows
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Face Pulls
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Iso lateral hammer strength rows
1x12, 1x9, 1x7, 1x6

Reverse Cable Crossovers (pulley's at the top)
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Pullup hold x 6 secs


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 10, 2020)

This week is the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out. My goal has always been to build muscle mass, but i'm also trying to keep belly fat down to a minimum, because it really looks bad on me. I have really been all natural up until  the past few weeks, and the story behind that is long so I'll save it for another post.

Unfortunately I never thought to take back or leg pics when I started this, but there would have been no musculature in them anyway. Legs are much stronger, but not really any definition to them yet.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice progress.  Keep hitting it.  Your arms have definitely come a long way.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 11, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Nice progress.  Keep hitting it.  Your arms have definitely come a long way.



Agreed. Well done dude!! Keep it up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the support. I feel like I should be further along for the amount of work I put it, but wtf do I know. I still feel way better about myself.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 11, 2020)

Good work Cohiba! Kerp at it definition will follow if you keep pushing and eat appropriately! Get some!


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2020)

cohibarobusto said:


> i still feel way better about myself.



win !!!!!!!


----------



## DF (Mar 11, 2020)

You're making great progress!  Consistency is the key... keep it up!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 11, 2020)

gonna try some of these today


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 11, 2020)

Shoulder Day

Overhead bb press
1x12, 1x10, 1x7, 1x6

Hammer Str Isolated shoulder press (went heavier than normal here)
1x9, 1x7, 1x6, 1x6

Cable Side Laterals
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Cable front laterals
1x10, 1x8, 1x7, 1x6

Bent over rear delt cable pulls
1x14, 1x12, 1x10, 1x8

Revers cable crossovers, pullies up high, drop sets to failure
1x12, 1x14, 1x18, 1x20

Internal / External cable rotations
1x12, 1x10, 1x8

Hit my rear delts good today :32 (19):


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 13, 2020)

We have similar workout routine/Schedule.  Keep up the work and the results will come!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 14, 2020)

Cool, thanks man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 14, 2020)

Today was my first day working out again since orders went haywire at my business because of Coronavirus supplies. First time I missed 2 consecutive days in a while, but to be honest I haven't been sleeping well, so it was probably good for me.

Today was also my first day doing a makeshift home workout with these bowflex dumbells I got, and it was leg day.

6 mins Jump rope outside, one 30 second break

Front DB Squats
3x15, 3x10

DB Stair Climbing
14 sets, up and down is one set

Calf raises
6x15

I really need to come up with some good quad workouts for at home if anyone has any ideas. My only equipment right now is a decline situp bench and these dumbells.


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

Walking lunges

Rear foot elevated split squats, use off hand for balance.

You can fukk yourself up with just those DBd


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 15, 2020)

Good for you trying to make time despite the upheaval and work. You got this!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 16, 2020)

I worked again mostly all day on a Sunday, finished at 10pm. Good thing is I'm making money so hopefully I will be allright for a while if the economy goes to shit.

My break from work was to lift and go to Academy to score an adjustable incline bench for at home, which worked out nicely.

Hammered out 400 jumping jacks and arm day...

100 Jumping Jacks

Db curls
1x15, 1x12, 1x11, 1x10, 1x9, 1x8, 1x7, 1x6

50 JJ's

Concentration Curls
1x12, 1x10, 1x8

100 JJ's

Db overhead tricep
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

50 JJ's

Pushups
1x10, 1x10, 1x9, 1x8

50 JJ's

Db overhead wide grip
1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

50 JJ's

Forearm curls
1x15, 1x12, 1x10, 1x8


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 17, 2020)

Good job. I also enjoy throwing push ups in like that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm really struggling with how busy work is. I missed lifting yesterday. This sucks because I feel like I'm losing conditioning and not able to do near the volume I used to. I worked until 1am. Uggg Plus I'm limited with these dumbells and my elbow is kind jacked because I overworked it last week.

Today I got in some chest stuff though.

40 decline situps

Db flat bench
1x14, 1x12, 1x11, 1x10

Db decline bench
1x12, 1x11, 1x10, 1x9

25 decline situps

Db incline bench
1x9, 1x8, 1x7, 1x6

Db fly, increasing weight
1x30, 1x20, 1x12, 1x10


Tomorrow I need to do back, and all I know for like a pulldown is db lat pullovers. I can't do unassisted pullups because that is how I ****ed up my elbow again last week. It has really set me back. I can do db rows, db reverse fly, I'm not sure what else. Any ideas for back stuff with db's?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm really struggling with how busy work is. I missed lifting yesterday. This sucks because I feel like I'm losing conditioning and not able to do near the volume I used to. I worked until 1am. Uggg Plus I'm limited with these dumbells and my elbow is kind jacked because I overworked it last week.
> 
> Today I got in some chest stuff though.
> 
> ...



take care of that elbow homie. You got this. Slow and steady.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 19, 2020)

Today I moved 144,  40 lbs cases of disinfectant from a box truck into a warehouse all by myself. That was my workout. Not my preffered set routine!


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 19, 2020)

Serious question.  Did you find yourself concentrating on the muscles being used while doing it?  Some will disagree.  I believe that you CAN get a decent workout AT work.  I've never met a weak brick mason.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 19, 2020)

I did some of the time. I kind of looked at it as my workout because I knew I would habe time for nothing else.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 19, 2020)

here are the requested calf pics


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 20, 2020)

You manned up!! That it in self deserves applause dude. You’ve definitely got some density in there dude. Very cool.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 20, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> You manned up!! That it in self deserves applause dude. You’ve definitely got some density in there dude. Very cool.



Thanks. They're definitely bigger than when I started. It's wierd because they are my strongest muscle pound for pound, but definitely smallish when it comes to mass. I feel like my delts and traps are a lot more aesthetic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 20, 2020)

So today was my first back day at home. Equipment is 1 adjustable bench (incline/decline/flat), 2 bowflex db's (5-52.5 lbs each).

I realized my knowledge of db back workouts sucks. So I just did a lot of sets of what I know.

One arm db rows
1x12, 1x20, 1x11, 2x10, 1x11

Db incline reverse fly
20, 16, 15, 12, 17, 12

Db lat pullovers
12, 10, 10, 8, 8, 7

No cardio. I know my set numbers look odd, I took some longer than normal breaks, answered the phone, and changed weight a few times.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> So today was my first back day at home. Equipment is 1 adjustable bench (incline/decline/flat), 2 bowflex db's (5-52.5 lbs each).
> 
> I realized my knowledge of db back workouts sucks. So I just did a lot of sets of what I know.
> 
> ...




If you use two DB's you can mimic bent over BB row which is a fave of mine.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> So today was my first back day at home. Equipment is 1 adjustable bench (incline/decline/flat), 2 bowflex db's (5-52.5 lbs each).
> 
> I realized my knowledge of db back workouts sucks. So I just did a lot of sets of what I know.
> 
> ...



Good first day at home man! How are the bowflex adjustables? Wanted those but got stuck with powerblocks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 25, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Good first day at home man! How are the bowflex adjustables? Wanted those but got stuck with powerblocks.



I love them so far.

I've been lifting still just haven't had time to log it here. I'm gonna consolidate chest/triceps into one day today.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I love them so far.
> 
> I've been lifting still just haven't had time to log it here. I'm gonna consolidate chest/triceps into one day today.



nice. Hope work isn’t killing you brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 24, 2020)

Work is definitely killing me. I've totally given up on trying to maintain what I was doing in the gym now at this point. The good thing is that my work has been very challenging physically, so at least I'm staying in shape. I'm going to need to make some changes and hire some people to help in order to get my life back. It's about time to pull the trigger on that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 31, 2020)

My life has changed so much in the past few months, it's just unreal. It has been really stressfull too, even though some of the changes have been positive (business grew, made a ****load of money). I've been fighting off a ton of anxiety and depression over the past month.

I'm here for bodybuilding advice though, so I won't get into all that. I'm feeling a lot better mentally now. I started lifting again from home the past few weeks, and it has definitely helped my mood.

Still limited to DB's and an incline bench, but I'm making the most out of it. Today was my best day back at it so far. I had a really good shoulder workout.

db shoulder press 15, 11, 8
upright rows 12, 12, 12
side lateral raise 15, 12, 10
front lateral raise 12, 11, 10
rear delts 17, 13, 10
shrugs 12, 12, 10
one arm shrugs 15, 20, 25
internal shoulder rotation 20, 20, 20
ext shoulder rotation 12, 12, 10

Volume is less than what I used to do, but I'm working back up to that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 6, 2020)

Today was leg day, and I sweated my ass off of course.

DB squats 15, 15, 12, 11
DB Deadlifts 12, 12, 10, 10
Db lunges 15, 15, 15
Db calf raises 20, 18, 12, 12
Stair calf raises 30, 25, 20, 20

This was 8am and I'm getting sore already here 12 hrs later.

Not back to where I was before covid yet.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 6, 2020)

keep getting it man!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 6, 2020)

Finally made it back to the gym today after working out from home for the past 3 weeks. It was not crowded, saw a lot of familiar faces. Still a little paranoid about catching covid.

Shoulder Day

Barbell Shoulder Press 12, 8, 6
Upright rows 12, 12, 11
Db shoulder press 12, 10, 8
Isolated hammer strength should press 15, 13, 11
Side Lateral Raises 12,10,8
Front Lateral Raises 10, 9, 6
Reverse cable fly (r delt) 15, 12, 10
Calf machine shrugs 12, 10, 8
Isolated db shrugs (leaning forward a tad) 12, 10, 8
Cable shrugs (behind the back) 12, 10, 8
cable internal rotation 20, 18, 14
cable external rotation 20, 16, 12


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Finally made it back to the gym today after working out from home for the past 3 weeks. It was not crowded, saw a lot of familiar faces. Still a little paranoid about catching covid.
> 
> Shoulder Day
> 
> ...



Holy volume. Is that normal or just a lot out of pure joy to be back in the gym!??


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Holy volume. Is that normal or just a lot out of pure joy to be back in the gym!??



I used to do 4 sets of each before covid!

Shoulders are fine today too, slight soreness in my traps, that's about it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Holy volume. Is that normal or just a lot out of pure joy to be back in the gym!??



He had 3 hours to kill, there's nothing else to do!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

1 hr 20 mins!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 10, 2020)

Monday chest, tuesday back day

--Chest-- (monday at home)
Db Bench Press 12, 10, 8
Incline DB Press 12, 10, 8
Decline Bench Press 15, 12, 10
Db Fly 12, 10, 8
Decline situps 25, 25

--Back— (tue at gym)
chin assist 12, 10, 8
DB Lat Pull Overs 14. 12. 10
1 Arm DB Row 12, 10, 8
Seated Low Row 12, 10, 8
ISO  row Hammer Strength 8, 7, 6
Reverse Fly 15, 12, 10, 8


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 10, 2020)

Good work Cohiba! Glad to hear you're back in the gym


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 10, 2020)

Good to be back man! Taking an unscheduled rest day today because my whole body is sore.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 12, 2020)

Trying to geet back to where I was before the gyms closed still. Today was arm day.

Tricep Dip Assist 12, 10, 8
Tricep Push Down 12, 10, 8
Overhead DB Tricep Ext 8, 10, 12 (drop sets)
Ez bar curl  12, 10, 8
Alternating db curls 10, 8, 7
Concentration Curls 14, 12, 10
forearm curls 12, 10, 8
forearm roller 20, 16

I think I'll be able to up the volume more next time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 12, 2020)

Leg Day

First time squatting with a barbell since before Covid. It was really weird and uncomfortable, but I knocked out a few. For some reason I picked up right where I left off with deadlifts, no issues at all there.

BB Squats 8, 7, 6
BB Deadlifts 12, 10, 8
BB Walking Lunges 10, 10
Leg Extensions 12, 10, 10
Lying Leg Curl 10, 8, 6
Adductor 16, 15, 15
Seated Calf 12, 10, 8, (then dropsets) 16, 12, 12


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 13, 2020)

My first test only cycle went well, it was short, 10 wks, no noticeable sides, pct was uneventful and my hormone levels recovered perfectly. I think I had gained about 7 lbs, but the quarantine hit and I lost most of that.

So I decided to jump back on Test (500mg/wk) again this week. Also going to throw in some dbol (30mg/day) for 4 weeks to jump start things. My plan is to run Test 12-16 weeks, dbol for the first 4. I was also thinking about trying Anavar x 4 wks either right after the dbol or a few weeks later. Thoughts on this?

Today was shoulder day. Gym time 1:20

Barbell Shoulder Press 12, 9, 7
Upright rows 12, 11, 10
Db shoulder press 12, 10, 8
Side Lateral Raises 12,10, 8
Front Lateral Raises 10, 10, 8
Reverse cable fly (r delt) 20, 14, 12, 10
Db shrugs 12, 10, 8
Smith shrugs, wide grip 10, 8
One arm db shrugs 12, 10, 9
Calf machine shrugs 12, 10, 8
cable internal rotation 12, 10, 8
cable external rotation 12, 10, 8


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 13, 2020)

Man, you like the volume. If it works for you, great. I always did well with the old decca/test stack with an estrogen blocker to hedge for side effects. I alternated between higher volume/higher rep days & lower/ heavy days on the decca cycle & combined both Light/heavy for most workouts off cycle with 200/mg test X one weekly injection. It was easy to maintain my gains that way. So far as how well that all worked, that is me in my profile pic & I was in my early 50's when the photo was taken. Not too bad.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 13, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> Man, you like the volume. If it works for you, great.



To be honest, I don't know. I didn't gain mass with low volume, and I'm not really gaining with high volume.

Nothing I do seems to put on mass. I'm still pretty skinny. I'm eating about 3200 cals with a 35/35/30 macro split. I think I got about as big as I can get natural, although most people would probably say I needed a few more years of natural bodybuilding to make that claim.

I just really plateued until I ran test, then I started finally noticing a difference.

You look great man, thanks for the feedback. That's why I'm here to learn from you guys.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 14, 2020)

Chest Day

I'm so ****ing sore today from adductor (1st time in 2 mos) I can barely walk. I hobbled around the gym doing chest day.

Flat Bench Press 12, 10, 8
Incline db press 8, 8, 6
Decline bench press 14, 7, 7 
Had to change up weight a few times to stay in my rep range
Peck deck fly 12, 10, 8
Cable crossovers 20, 14, 10

15 mins of treadmill walking, goal was to get some blood circulation in my legs and hopefully help out recovery there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 16, 2020)

Day 5 of test/dbol combo. I know this might sound crazy but the scale says I've gained 7 lbs in the last 5 days lol. I think there is some standard error differential in there. But I weigh myself daily, and it has been going up steadily. Also I have noticed slight appetite loss, but I am making myself eat anyway, and my calorie/protein intake has been good.

Today was back day. 

25 decline situps
Pull ups 12, 8, 7
Lat pull throughs 12, 10, 8
One arm db rows 12, 10, 8
Iso lateral hammer str rows 12, 10, 8
20 decline situps
Face pulls 12, 10, 8
Revers cable crossovers 12, 10, 10, 8
16 decline situps


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 17, 2020)

Day 6, weighed in at 186 this morning. I'm 6'1" and I think I was 177 a week ago. This is crazy, I've never gained weight before in my life like this. I'm leaner than I was when I started too. I had been eating poorly (lots of sugary stuff) during quarantine, and I've cleaned that up the past few weeks. Focusing on a more balanced diet with whole grain carbs, lean protein and vegetables.

Arm Day (time was limited due to an appointment) 45 mins

Dips 12, 10, 8
Cable Tricep Pushdown 12, 10, 8
Db overhead tricep 12 8, 6
Ez bar curl 12, 10, 8
Incline bench curls 12, 10, 8
Concentration curls 12, 10, 9
Wrist curls 12, 10, 8
Forearm roller 20, 20, 16


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 18, 2020)

Monday I pinned 1ml test into my quad, and it turned into the most painful PIP I've had over the last few days, and I was kinda skeptical about how that would affect leg day today, but I just powered through trying to ignore it.

Bb Squats 12, 10, 8
Bb Deadlifts, 12, 10, 9
Bb weighted walking lunges 3x20
Leg extensions 12, 10, 10, 10
Lying leg curl 12, 10, 6
Adductor 16, 12, 10
Standing calf machine 12, 10, 8
Seated calf 12, 10, 8


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 19, 2020)

You gotta watch out pinning quads.  Unless you use a slin pin like me :32 (17):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 19, 2020)

Lesson learned. I will not pin test in quads anymore. Hcg, hgh is fine there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 20, 2020)

Day 8, 188 lbs this morning, gym time 1 hr 30 mins

Shoulder Day

Barbell Shoulder Press 12, 10, 8
Upright rows 12, 10, 8
Db shoulder press 15, 12, 9
Isolated hammer strength should press 7, 7, 6 (went heavier than normal)
Side Lateral Raises 15,10,8
Front Lateral Raises 20, 14, 12
Reverse cable fly 12, 10, 8, 6
Db shrugs 12, 10, 8
Calf machine shrugs 12, 10, 8
Isolated db shrugs (leaning forward a tad) 16, 14, 12
Cable shrugs (behind the back) 12, 10, 8
cable internal rotation 12, 10, 18
cable external rotation 14, 12, 10

15 mins Treadmill walking


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 21, 2020)

Day 9, 189 lbs morning weight. 1 hr gym time.

Chest Day

Leg lifts 12, 10, 8

Flat bench press 10, 6, 5, 4
Incline db press 10, 8, 7
Decline bench 12, 10, 8
Peck deck fly 12, 10, 8, 7
Reverse shrug dips 10, 8, 6

Back extensions 15, 12, 10
Eliptical trainer 15 mins


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 22, 2020)

Day 10, 190 lbs this morning. 1:10 time at the gym.

My kids thought it was hilarious to undermine my diet on father's day by making me brownie al la mode for desert and buying me nerds candy and sweet tart ropes. They know I'm powerless over sugary substances.

So I worked out early this morning on a pretty much empty stomach to try to burn some of it off.

Back Day

1 min jump rope
20 decline situps
Pull up assist 8, 6, 6, 5
DB Lat Pullovers 12, 10, 8, 8
One arm db rows 12, 10, 8
Iso lateral hammer str rows 12, 10, 8, 6
1 min jump rope
Cable low rows 15, 14, 12
Reverser cable crossovers high pulleys 20, 12, 12, 10
1 min jump rope


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 22, 2020)

Only time I ever weighed 190 before in my life I was skinny fat with a huge gut, the beginnings of a double chin, and totally disgusted with myself.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 23, 2020)

Day 11, 188 lbs, 1.5 hrs gym time

Leg Day

Squats 12, 12, 10, 8
Deadlifts 10, 8, 6
Barbell walking lunges 3x20
Leg Extensions 10, 8, 6, 5
Lying Leg Curl 13, 10, 6
Adductor 12, 12, 10
Standing calf machine 10, 8, 6, 5
Seated Calf 12, 13, 12, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 24, 2020)

Day 12, 189 lbs, 1 hr gym time

Wifey came to work out with me today, which was cool. She just did a few lifts and cardio.

Arm Day

Ez bar curls 12, 10, 8, 7
Dips 15, 12, 9, 6
Alternating DB curls 11, 10, 9, 6
Overhead DB tricep extensions 15, 12, 10, 8
1 min jump rope
Concentration Curls 20, 12, 10, 8
Cable Tricep Pushdown 15, 10, 8, 6
Forearm curls 12, 10, 8, 6
Forearm roller 20, 20, 16
1 min jump rope


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 25, 2020)

Day 13, 188 lbs this morning. 1:15 gym time

So here is my experience taking Test 500 / week, Dbol 30mg / day so far... 

The Good
1. I gained about 11 lbs in the first 11 days, but have leveled off the past few days. I doubt all of that is muscle since it happened so fast, but probably a combo of water weight and muscle? 
2. My workouts have been progressing for a change, I'm definitely gaining in strength. If you've followed my story, I had pretty much stopped making progress the last 6 months of being natty, despite trying different adjustments to my routine (high vs low volume, 4 training days vs 6 etc).
3. I feel good overall and during workouts, but that is normal for me when natty also. 

The Bad
1. Some loss of appetite in the first week. I just made myself eat anyway, and that problem went away in a few days.
2. Some short headaches that went away on their own. (started the past few days)
3. Checked my blood pressure yesterday after reading some things in other threads about headaches on dbol, and my BP is high, 160 / 100. Normally I'm 120/80, so I'm a little concerned about that. Open to suggestions for managing blood pressure here...

I'm pretty sure all of these side effects are related to the Dbol because I didn't have any side effects I'm aware of taking Test 500/wk alone.

Today was Shoulder Day

20 decline situps
Overhead Barbell Press 12, 10, 8, 6
ISO Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 12, 10, 9, 7
db Side Lateral Raise 15, 12, 10, 8
db Front Lateral Raises 12, 10, (noticed some impingement in right shoulder so lightened up weight and stopped early)
16 decline situps
db shrugs 12, 10, 8, 6
Calf Machine Shrugs 12, 12, 12, 10
Shoulder external rotation 12, 10, 8
Shoulder internal rotation 12, 10, 8
Revers cable crossovers, ab high pulleys 15, 12, 10, 8


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 26, 2020)

Good stuff man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 26, 2020)

That's a good session bro.  Keep an eye on that blood pressure.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 27, 2020)

Day 15, 189 lbs morning weight, 1:30 hrs gym time. Yesterday was a scheduled rest day.

Chest Day

1 min jump rope
Bb flat bench press 10, 8, 7, 6
20 Leg lifts
Bb decline bench 12, 8, 7
Fly 12, 8, 7, 6
1:05 min jump rope
Db incline bench 12, 10, 9
20 leg lifts
Cable crossovers 14, 10, 8, 15
1:15 min jump rope
Shrug dips 13, 11, 12, 8
Treadmill 15 mins, 3.6 mph, 3%inc

Felt kind of lethargic today, started feeling better towards the end of my workout.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 28, 2020)

Day 16, 190 lbs morning weight. Had good energy today after a lunch time nap.

Cycling with family .5 hrs

Gym time 1 hr

Back Day

20 back extensions
Assisted pullups 12, 9, 7, 6
Lat pull throughs 12, 10, 8, 6
20 back extensions
Seated low cable row 12, 10, 8, 6
ISO hammer str rows 12, 10, 8, 6
16 back extensions
Reverse cable crossovers 20, 16, 11, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 29, 2020)

Day 17, weight 190, 1:15 hrs at gym

Tried changing up my leg routine a bit today by doing more squats and taking out the walking lunges.

Squats 10, 8, 7, 7, 6, 4, 3, 3, 2, 1 (going up in weight until 1 rm)
deadlifts 10, 8 stopped here because I started getting some weird pain in my right leg
Leg extensions 10, 9, 8, 7, 8
Adductor 15, 12, 10
Lying Leg Curl machine 12, 10, 7
Standing calf raise machine 12, 9, 7, 
Seated calf 14, 8, 8, 7


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 30, 2020)

Day 18, weight 190, 1:20 hrs gym time.

I really haven't put on any more weight in the past 10 days, and I literally eat all day, not going longer than 2 hrs without eating something substantial, so I started logging in myfitnesspal again today to check out my calorie intake & macros and make sure it is where I have been thinking it is.

Also changed up the order of my shoulder routine a bit today.

Shoulder Day

20 situps

Db side lateral raise 12, 12, 10, 8
Db front lateral raise 12, 10, 10, 11 (have been going light on my FLR's because of some shoulder pain on this lift)
Reverse cable crossovers, ab high pulleys 15, 12, 10, 7
Hammer Str ISO Overhead Press 12, 10, 9, 9
BB Upright Rows 14, 12, 10, 9

20 situps

Db shrugs 10, 8, 6
Calf machine shrugs 10, 8, 6
ISO db shrugs 15, 12, 10

Cable ext rotation 15, 13, 12
Cable int rotation 15, 12, 10

20 situps


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 1, 2020)

You said your weight isn't up.  Do you do measurements?  Is strength increasing? Don't let the scale get you down bro. The mirror is a better gauge.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks! Yes my strength has been increasing. I haven't done any measurements in a while so I think I'll do that tonight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks like I might not be getting enough calories overall. This has been a typical day's eating for me.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2020)

Definitely continue to log. If not it's like going on a trip without a map, you're never really quite sure if you're heading in the right direction, and constantly have to make adjustments.

You say there's been some appetite suppression, well if you're not tracking your calories, it's quite possible that you have some days where you're eating UNDER maintenance, and offset the higher calorie days. You can't grow new tissue without the raw materials. 

If that truly is a typical day, aim for 2800-3000 Cals per day, see if that starts to get a weight increase. Try to get between 200-250g of protein each day. Continue tracking, make course corrections along the way.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2020)

64g of carbs from pasta? That’s like
the worlds smallest serving of pasta:32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback on my diet CJ

Most recent pics


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 1, 2020)

Day 19, morning weight 192 lbs, 1.5 hrs gym time

Arm Day

20 leg raises

dips 12, 10, 9, 8
cable tricep pushdown 14, 10, 9, 6
db overhead tricep ext 12, 10, 9, 7

20 leg raises

Curl bar 12, 10, 8, 7
Rope cable curls 12, 11, 15, 13
Concentration curls 12, 10, 8, 7

20 leg raises

wrist curls 12, 10 8, 7
forearm roller 4x20


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 3, 2020)

Day 21, morning weight 191. 1.5 hrs gym time. Hit my new nutrition goals yesterday. Yesterday was a rest day.

So today was chest day, and I'm definitely making good progress now. I don't have a spotter, so I don't know what my 1rm is for bench press, but I'm definitely hitting reps with heavier weight over the last few weeks.

decline bench 10, 9, 7, 6
incline db press 12, 10, 9, 8
flat bench 2, 6, 7, 5
pec deck fly 12, 11, 9, 6
cable crossovers 16, 8, 6, 6
reverse shrug dips 12, 11, 12, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 4, 2020)

Day 22, 190 lbs, 1:20 gym time.

I'm now officially eating more calories a day than I can recall at anytime in my life, and weighed less this morning than yesterday of course.

Back Day

1 min jump rope

chin ups assisted 6, 10, 8, 6
db lat pullovers 12, 10, 8, 7
hammer str iso rows 12, 10, 8, 7
seated low row 12, 10, 8, 7
face pulls 12, 10, 8, 7

1 min jump rope

rev cable cross, high pulleys 20, 11, 10, 8

1 min jump rope
10 min treadmill 2% inc 3.6 mph


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 4, 2020)

keep up the good work dude.
you're burning more calories so you can eat more and still lose weight.
also, over time, your metabolism will speed up and your body's ability to partition nutrients will improve, so as you stay on course.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks Gibs. I had no idea the learning curve on this would be as steep as it has been.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2020)

And to add on to what Gibs said, imagine when it's time to drop a little bit of bodyfat, and you start your diet at 3500+ Cals. Makes it much easier.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 4, 2020)

That's just crazy that I never factored in how much more I would have to eat. My trainers I worked with were only training me for natural bodybuilding, and I just assumed my nutrition goals would be the same.

Another thing I have been really confused by is that I have never been able to get rid of this small fat pad over my lower abs.

I just assumed I was always in caloric surplus because it never went away. My thinking was that if I was in deficit, I'd know because that would finally disappear. Wtf is up with that? Is it just an old age thing? Or is it something I'm going to have to cut down to <10% bf to get rid of?


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Another thing I have been really confused by is that I have never been able to get rid of this small fat pad over my lower abs...



That area, and lower back, are the last to go and first to come back for me. 

Get yourself a cheap set of plastic calipers off Amazon, probably only about $5. Use that mm measurement, and other areas, to gauge your weight gain/loss to fat gain/loss.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 4, 2020)

July 19th is one year lifting for me.

I'm 48 and 5' 10". Although I started off at 235 lbs, now I'm down to 198 lbs.

Planning to do a cutting phase soon to destroy my last bit of stubborn belly fat.

Diet changes will be that I eat more spinach and kale based salads with chicken breasts, and maybe some olives and parmesan. 

Also planning to drink a lot of green tea.

Supplements I plan to try:

Sports Research CLA
Arazo Nutrition's L-Carnitine
Phytoral Premium Water Pills


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 5, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> July 19th is one year lifting for me.
> 
> I'm 48 and 5' 10". Although I started off at 235 lbs, now I'm down to 198 lbs.
> 
> ...



Man, that's awesome! Definitely post up some before and after pics.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That area, and lower back, are the last to go and first to come back for me.
> 
> Get yourself a cheap set of plastic calipers off Amazon, probably only about $5. Use that mm measurement, and other areas, to gauge your weight gain/loss to fat gain/loss.



I ordered some. I'd like to learn to measure bf%. I have some measurements my trainer took last year I'd like to compare it to.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 5, 2020)

Day 23, 192 lbs this morning, 1.5 hrs gym time. Took some longer intervals today because it was leg day.

Squats warmup 45x10 (knees were kinda hurting today so I did the angled leg press, which seemed much easier on them for some reason)
Angled Leg Press 280x15, 370x10, 460x5, 460x3
Deadlifts 10, 8, 8, 6
Leg Extensions 12, 10, 9, 8
Lying Leg Curl 14, 10, 7, 6
Adductor 15, 12, 10, 8
Standing Calf Machine 12, 10, 8, 6
Seated Calf 12, 11, 12, 12


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 6, 2020)

Day 24, 192 lbs, 45 mins gym time

Did a low volume shoulder day today because I just wasn't feeling it.

20 leg lifts
hs shoulder press 12, 10, 8, 7
side lateral raise 16, 11, 10, 9
front laterals 10, 10
15 leg raises
shrugs 12, 10, 8, 7
reverse cable cross ab high pulleys 15, 8, 7, 6


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 6, 2020)

Hang in there man, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks man!

Macros from yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2020)

I haven't been feeling to great. Just lethargic, sore all over, so I'm taking a rest day today. Also got my blood drawn this morning.

I did pretty good with my food intake yesterday.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeah you probably just needed the recovery time.

You have been hitting it pretty hard lately.

I keep trying to tell myself that rest is growth.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah you probably just needed the recovery time.
> 
> You have been hitting it pretty hard lately.
> 
> I keep trying to tell myself that rest is growth.



Thanks, that's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 8, 2020)

Day 26, 193 lbs, 1 hr gym time.

Feeling a lot better today. Had a good arm workout. Met my macro goals yesterday too.

100 jumping jacks

dip assist 12, 10, 9, 7
Tricep pushdown 12, 10, 8, 7

100 jumping jacks

db overhead ext 13, 10, 8, 7
ez bar curl 12, 10, 8, 7
incline bench curls 10, 10, 10, 8

100 jumping jacks

concentration curls 15, 11, 10, 8
wrist curls 12, 7, 10, 8
Forearm roller 3x20


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Day 21, morning weight 191. 1.5 hrs gym time. Hit my new nutrition goals yesterday. Yesterday was a rest day.
> 
> So today was chest day, and I'm definitely making good progress now. I don't have a spotter, so I don't know what my 1rm is for bench press, but I'm definitely hitting reps with heavier weight over the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


Use the power rack with safety bars for bench 1 rep max


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's just crazy that I never factored in how much more I would have to eat. My trainers I worked with were only training me for natural bodybuilding, and I just assumed my nutrition goals would be the same.
> 
> Another thing I have been really confused by is that I have never been able to get rid of this small fat pad over my lower abs.
> 
> I just assumed I was always in caloric surplus because it never went away. My thinking was that if I was in deficit, I'd know because that would finally disappear. Wtf is up with that? Is it just an old age thing? Or is it something I'm going to have to cut down to <10% bf to get rid of?


Ppl r shaped differently.  Some ppl still look round on their bellies in single digit body fat, while others look like their stomach is flat at 13%.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Monday I pinned 1ml test into my quad, and it turned into the most painful PIP I've had over the last few days, and I was kinda skeptical about how that would affect leg day today, but I just powered through trying to ignore it.


I got bad PIP from test E and have since switched to Test C from one of our brothers.  
I pin quads EOD no problem. But Deadlifter is right—it’s a risk.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 9, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Use the power rack with safety bars for bench 1 rep max



good idea..


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 9, 2020)

Day 27, 197 lbs lunch time weight fully clothed, 1 hr gym time.

On vacation in a hotel gym which is not that bad, has db's up to 75 lbs, cables, adjustable benches, cardio... Hilton Orange Beach Lodge at the Gulf State Park.







I'm done with dbol. Been getting too many headaches lately, going to just stay on test 500 for now and see how my bloodwork looks when I get results back in the next week.

Dbol was interesting. I gained about 12 lbs, but not at all convinced much is muscle weight. I definitely had some good workouts, fast recovery, and progressed in weights I'm lifting. It may not be the wonder drug for me that it seems to be for so many others, but that's ok. 

I'm not saying I'll never use it again. I just know how I react to it now.

Had a decent chest day today

db flat bench 11, 9, 8, 7
db fly 14, 12, 10, 10
cable crossovers high pulleys 20, 12, 12, 10, 8, 4
incline db press 8, 7, 6, 4

Treadmill 3.7 mph walk, 3-4% incline


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 9, 2020)

Sorry you had problems with the dbol.  Dropping it on day 27 isn't bad.  A four week kickstart is pretty common to pump up those lift numbers.  Keep giving it hell bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 9, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Sorry you had problems with the dbol.  Dropping it on day 27 isn't bad.  A four week kickstart is pretty common to pump up those lift numbers.  Keep giving it hell bro.



Well I don't blame it all on the dbol. My real diet changes started the past weak. I think that if I had started hammering out 3k cals and 200g protein from the beginning, I would have progressed faster.

Weeks 1-3 I was eating about 2500 cals, 170g protein.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2020)

Another useful resource:
https://strengthlevel.com/one-rep-max-calculator

I just figure out whatever weight I can not do 2 reps, enter it in, and then scroll down to see what it says for the number of reps per set I want to do.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 11, 2020)

where ur carbs at tho?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 11, 2020)

My catbs have been higher than protein now that I am getting around 200g-225g of protein my carbs have been running 250-275.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 11, 2020)

Today after breakfast, fully clothed I weighed 199. This is a really big deal for me. I've never weighed this much before - more or less been in good shape while anywhere near this weight. I know I have a little more bf% and probably some water weight, but still I am happy to be gaining like this.

All you fukers with your increase calorie intake advice, who woulda known that shit works lol.

Worked out in the hotel gym again today. Took a rest day yesterday. Had a good back day today.

db lat pullovers 14, 12, 10, 9
lat pull downs wide grip 10, 8, 6, 5
bent over db rows 12, 9, 8, 6
100 jumping jacks
face pulls 12, 11, 10, 9
rev cable crossovers 12, 10, 8, 7
cable low row 15, 12, 11, 10
100 jumping jacks
treadmill 10 mins 0-3% incline 3.4-6mph, had some painful calf muscle pumps after all the jumping jacks and incline treadmill walking.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 12, 2020)

So I weighed 198 this morning, in gym gear. Did leg day at the hotel gym, about 1.5 hrs.

I also got my blood work back and it looks like dbol definitely effed up my liver enzymes. I will start a separate thread for my bloodwork.

front db squats 75x 10, 10, 8
db deadlifts 150x6, 120x 12, 10, 6, 4
str leg dl 35 x 15, 15, 25x20
weighted lunges 40 lbs x60
db weighted step ups 20 lbs x 60
iso calf raises 12, 10, 7, 7
calf raises 20, 20, 20, 20
treadmill 18 mins 4% inc 3.5 mph


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 15, 2020)

199 lbs, 1.5 hrs at the gym today.

I had been having some weird pain that was hampering my front lateral raises the past few weeks, and I think I solved the issue today by stretching a lot before I worked out. I started out with that lift doing light weight for the first set also, and it went fine.

Front lateral raises 15x15, 20x10, 8, 7
Hammer Str Overhead Press 130x12, 10, 8, 7
Side Lateral Raises 15x17, 13, 12, 8
Upright rows 65x10, 9, 8
DB Shrugs 70x 12, 10, 7, 6
Cable Shrugs 65x25, 95x16, 15, 14
Reverse cable crossovers, ab high pulleys 9x16, 10.5x8, 8, 6
Cable External Rotation 12.5x12, 10, 9
Cable internal rotation 24x14, 11, 9
Treadmill 15 mins 3.5mph 3% inc


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 15, 2020)

That's a good session my man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks man. I woke up early and took my time this morning too, which was nice.

Hit 3,047 calories today.


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks man. I woke up early and took my time this morning too, which was nice.
> 
> Hit 3,047 calories today.



Those macros add up to over 3500 Cals. Something isn't right. Often, foods in the MFP database have been entered incorrectly.


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2020)

Why’d your mom name you after a Cigar? Are you Cuban?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Those macros add up to over 3500 Cals. Something isn't right. Often, foods in the MFP database have been entered incorrectly.



I've noticed some weird things about MFP. I know it's not totally accurate on all foods, especially when it's homemade dishes. It's about the closest I'll be able to get right now.

Another thing I don't understand is the percentages of carbs vs protein vs fat don't seem to add up properly.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Why’d your mom name you after a Cigar? Are you Cuban?



Lol I was just trying to come up with anonymous random username. Can I change it?


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've noticed some weird things about MFP. I know it's not totally accurate on all foods, especially when it's homemade dishes. It's about the closest I'll be able to get right now.
> 
> Another thing I don't understand is the percentages of carbs vs protein vs fat don't seem to add up properly.



Yeah, it's all over the board. 

I'd say to make sure the Cals are 100% accurate though, because if that's off, no macro count/ratio will make a difference.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 15, 2020)

Morning weight 195, 1.5 hrs at the gym today.

25 dec situps
dip assist 35x12, 10, 8, 7
cable tricep pushdown 60x13, 10, 9, 7
overhead db tricep ext 45x12, 10, 8, 8
25 dec situps
ez bar curl 65x13, 10, 8, 6
alternating db curls 30x12, 10, 10, 7
concentration curls 25x17, 15, 30x12, 35x3
wrist curls 25x12, 10, 10, 
reverse wrist curls 15x15, 12, 12, 10
25 decline situps


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 17, 2020)

Morning weight 196 lbs, 1.5 hrs at the gym.

I took a rest day yesterday. I'm trying to do 2 rest days a week now instead of 1 because I noticed it seemed like a lot of the big guys here are doing more than 1 rest day a week. I figured maybe I am not giving my muscles enough recovery time.

Yesterday mfp says my cals were 3700.







Today was chest day, and the gym has been even emptier than normal. I think people are getting more paranoid about Covid again.

1 min jump rope
Flat Bench 120x12, 9, 7, 7
Decline bench 115x8, 7, 7, 6
Inc db press 80x12, 10, 8, 7
Pec deck fly 135x12, 10, 8, 6
1 min jump rope
cable crossovers high pulleys 40x14, 10, 9, 8
1 min jump rope
reverse shrug dips 16, 12, 10, 8

I know my bench press is dispraportionately weak. I've held off posting weights on here for a long time. Y'all have seen my pics by now and know how skinny I am though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That area, and lower back, are the last to go and first to come back for me.
> 
> Get yourself a cheap set of plastic calipers off Amazon, probably only about $5. Use that mm measurement, and other areas, to gauge your weight gain/loss to fat gain/loss.



Ok so I finally got the fat calipers and started logging this as well. Based on the chart that came with it though, it says I have 8% bodyfat. I find this hard to believe. I think I'm probably more in the 10-14% range, but I guess the measurements over time will be relative and the actual % not so vitally important.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 18, 2020)

dont get caught up on measuting bf % dude.
mirror beats calipers


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok so I finally got the fat calipers and started logging this as well. Based on the chart that came with it though, it says I have 8% bodyfat. I find this hard to believe. I think I'm probably more in the 10-14% range, but I guess the measurements over time will be relative and the actual % not so vitally important.



Yeah, do not bother with trying to calculate bf% off those readings. Just track the MILLIMETER THICKNESS of a few areas, and track whether those go up/down.

Mirror, calipers, scales, how your clothes fit, they're all just tools with their own pros and cons.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 18, 2020)

Your grinding hard brother. Keep up the good work! Definitely trust that mirror as the other brothers said. That is what the world sees. :32 (17):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2020)

Morning weight 196 lbs, 1:45 hrs at the gym today (worked hard and took some longer rests than usual)

I just wanna say how grateful I am for all the people on here that have been giving me helpful advice along the way. Y'all are pretty awesome. I was stuck in a rut after a year of busting my ass trying to get bigger, and now I'm finally progressing again.

Who woulda known that stuffing my face all day and shitting 3x a day was the solution I wasn't looking for LOL.

20 leg lifts
20 back extensions
One arm db rows 70x12, 10, 8, 6
cable low row 125x12, 10, 9, 8
20 leg lifts
20 back extensions
face pulls 55x12, 10, 8,
reverse cable crossovers shoulder high pulleys 12.5x12, 10, 7, 6
wide grip lat pulldown 130x12, 8, 6, 5
cable lat pull throughs 50x12, 10, 9, 7
20 leg raises
20 back extensions
treadmill 15 mins 3.8 mph, 3% inc


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2020)

3600 cals yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2020)

Morning weight 196, 2 hrs gym time

So my YMCA (my usual gym), decided to close on Sundays until stage 3. That sucks because I really like lifting on Sundays because I'm in no press for time and can do whatever I want to do.

So I bought the month to month $15 Planet Fitness membership just for Sunday workouts until my gym starts operating again on Sundays.

First let me just say Planet Fitness IMHO sucks in a lot of ways. It definitely does not cater to bodybuilding types. Every olympic bar is in a smith machine. Your deadlifts start 4" above the ground because of this. I couldn't find any type of platform around to remedy this. That being said, it was still better for me than my limited home equipment. Today was my first day there.

The positives were that it was not crowded, they had good disinfectant and sanitizer, not enforcing mask rules..

Smith Deadlifts 155x7, 175x6, 195x5, 225x4, 245x3, 265x1
Angle Leg press 300x10, 390x8, 410x6, 440x6, 480x5, 530x3
Leg Extensions 135x12, 10, 6
Seated leg curl 70x15, 90x9, 100x9
Adductor 210x15, 225x12, 240x10, 260x7
Abductor 150x12, 10, 10
calf extension 170x12, 170x12, 180x9, 190x7, 200x6, 210x6, 220x4, 230x3
Treadmill 10 mins, 3.7mph 3% inc

3126 cals yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 21, 2020)

Morning weight 198 lbs, 1.5 hrs at the gym

25 decline situps
Hammer Strength overhead press 150x6, 5, 140x7, 5
Upright rows 65x14, 75x10, 85x7, 6
side lateral raises 15x16, 13, 10, 9
front lateral raises 15x10, 9, 8, 7
reverse cable crosses ab high pulleys 10,5x12, 8, 7, 4
db shrugs 70x12, 10, 10, 9
front cable shrugs 100x18, 16, 13, 12
calf machine shrugs 350x8, 7
cable ext rotation 14x14, 13, 13, 15.5x12
cable int rotation 25.5x12, 10, 8

3047 cals yesterday


----------



## Jin (Jul 21, 2020)

Good consistency. Trust the process. The results will come.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks man, I'm starting to figure out the eating thing and seeing some results.

I thought I was eating enough in the beginning. 
I had no idea that I would have to eat as much as I'm eating now. I also wrongly assumed I would get fat eating this much.

I was at a point where I honestly thought I was going go be the one person that AAS had no effect on in the world. That I'd be doomed to my skinny existence until the end of my days lol.

Now I've put on almost 10 lbs in the past 2 weeks. Pretty cool.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 21, 2020)

Good work.  Watch the sodium and saturated fat though, according to ur numbers.
Re: calipers: somebody else is measuring ur back fat and tricep fat, no?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah I am having trouble with the sodium intake! My breakfasts are good, but it seems like lunch and dinner get loaded with sodium. Sat Fats are an issue also. I need to look at where these are coming from.

I guess I can get my wife to do back and triceps, but I was just going to do chest, ab, and thigh bf measurements weekly to keep it simple.


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2020)

If we don't have high blood pressure and water retention are we really even lifting??? lol jk but I add a lot of sodium to my meals, I have even been adding salt to my intra workout drink and seems to really help with the long training sessions


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 22, 2020)

PZT said:


> If we don't have high blood pressure and water retention are we really even lifting??? lol jk but I add a lot of sodium to my meals, I have even been adding salt to my intra workout drink and seems to really help with the long training sessions


Salt is good for endurance but not when it ships in red meats, burgers, hot dogs, fried foods.  There’s a reason why endurance athletes avoid those foods.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 22, 2020)

Morning weight 198, 55 mins at the gym today.

I overslept and was pressed for time, so worked out faster (less sets and shorter rests) and harder than usual.

dip assist 30x12, 10, 6
cable tricep pushdown 65x12, 10, 8
overhead db tricep 50x12, 9, 7
ezbar curl 70x12, 9, 6
alternating db curls 30x8, 6, 5
rope cable curls 42.4x12, 47.5x8, 50x5
forearm wrist curls db 25x12, 12, 7
rev wrist curls bb 15x15, 12, 8


MFP says 4200 cals yesterday. Not sure that is accurate, but if so could be a record for me.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 23, 2020)

That looks like a pretty solid workout even though you were pressed for time. 4200 cals is putting down the chow.  Fukken A


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning weight 198. Last night I hit the 200 mark for the first time ever. Gym time 1:20 hrs

1 min jump rope
flat bb bench press 45x15, 125x9, 7, 7, 6, 5
inc db press 80x12, 10, 10, 9
dec bench 115x6, 5, 4
1 min jump rope
cable crossovers high pulleys 25x12, 10, 8, 6
1 min jump rope
peck deck fly 115x15, 140x11, 145x9, 150x6

I am noticing lately that when I do heavier weights, lower reps, my joints aren't very happy.

3,448 calories yesterday.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 23, 2020)

Wait, r u using 80lbs dumbbells or 40lbs dumbbells?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 23, 2020)

40 lbs db's, am i writing it wrong


----------



## CJ (Jul 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 40 lbs db's, am i writing it wrong



Most write something like... 40's x 12,10,10,9


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh ok. I wasn't sure what to put for cable crossovers either because I had 25 lbs per side. I just put 25.


----------



## CJ (Jul 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh ok. I wasn't sure what to put for cable crossovers either because I had 25 lbs per side. I just put 25.



Ain't nobody care what people do for cable crossover weights! :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 24, 2020)

Lol

I find a lot of those machines are different in the way their resistance works anyway.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 24, 2020)

Morning weight 200 lbs, a new record. I got a little carried away trying to get fat yesterday apparently because mfp says I had 5k calories.

Today is a rest day. Traveling back to Orange Beach with wifey for a 3 day weekend sex marathon. We got my mom to watch our kids.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol
> 
> I find a lot of those machines are different in the way their resistance works anyway.


Yes the mechanical advantage differs based on the number of pulleys and length of cables. 

Re: dumbbells: ur doing fine and will be throwing 60 pounders up for the same volume by winter.

Re: vacation: where is orange beach?

Re: stats: how tall r u again?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 24, 2020)

congrats on hitting the 200 mark brother. I was pumped when i finally hopped on the scale and cleared that after being 170-180 most of my adult life.  up to 206 now.....keep it up buddy !!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Yes the mechanical advantage differs based on the number of pulleys and length of cables.
> 
> Re: dumbbells: ur doing fine and will be throwing 60 pounders up for the same volume by winter.
> 
> ...



60 pounders would be great! Feels like it took an eternity to get to 40's though.

Orange Beach is on the Alabama Gulf Coast. We're staying at a Hilton Property called The Lodge. It is pretty nice, about a 3 hr drive from New Orleans where I live. It's a cool place for now because it's pretty easy to avoid any crowded places here.

And I'm 6'1"...I was about 175 lbs and no muscle at all when I started lifting about 18 mos ago.

Looking back on it, I did everything pretty good except the diet stuff. I was close, eating right, but my trainer had signed off on me doing a "lean bulk" and not eating a big caloric surplus.

She should have told me "no way dude, you're gonna have to eat a lot more." And I would have listened.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2020)

Lunchtime weight, fully clothed 207 lbs, 1.25 hrs at the hotel gym today.

Yesterday was a rest day, and we drove for 3 hrs. I really screwed up my protein goals somehow, I think because it was pouring rain for the whole drive, so we didn't stop for food anywhere. 

Anyway, I've worked out at this hotel before and it isn't terrible. They have enough stuff to get the job done.

treadmill 8 mins 3.8mph, 3.5% inc (calves got really tight and stopped)
1 arm db rows 70'sx12, 10, 9, 8
db lat pullovers 60x12, 10, 8, 6
facepulls 55x12, 10, 8, 6
lat pull throughs 50x12, 9, 7, 5
rev cable crossovers, shoulder high pulleys 14x12, 7, 12.5x7, 6
standing cable low row w/rope 82.5x12, 10, 8, 6
treadmill 3.5 mph, 0 incline, 15 mins






Some weird shit is going on with my ankles/calves. Last time I was at this hotel 2 weeks ago, I did a pretty good leg day and pushed my calves hard, which is normal for me.

The next day I drove home and was seated for 3 hrs driving. Later that evening I noticed my Left ankle was really swollen. Next day, it looked like it had some bruising, so I figured maybe a minor sprain from doing calf raises, and swelling from that and driving home.

Swelling did seem to go down eventually, but never completely gone. Then it got bad again last night, again after driving for 3 hrs. Also had done my test shot the night before. Might have a tiny bit of swelling in right ankle, but would have never noticed if the left wasn't so bad.

The other weird thing is my calves are getting super tight after treadmilling on an incline for short amounts of time. I used to be able to go a lot longer before that happened.

Here are my thoughts:
1. maybe did have a minor sprain
2. sodium intake is high (known fact)
3. testosterone 500/wk x 10weeks, water retention
4. Liver functions still not back to normal since stopping dbol (known fact)

Open to any other thoughts on this.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

I'd think about giving them a rest. Let them settle down a bit, you probably overdid it a bit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2020)

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 26, 2020)

Hotel gym again today, lunch time weight clothed, 206. 1:10 hrs workout

My macros were out of wack yesterday, need to look at why my carbs were so low and fat so high. But I did hit 3200 cals and protein goals.






front db squats 75x12, 10, 9, 7
db deadlifts 75's x 9, 9, 7, 6
db weighted step ups 25's x 12, 10, 10, 10
weighted lunges 40x20, 20, 20
treadmill 15 mins, 3-3.8 mph 0% inc

Doesn't seem like a lot, but my ass hurts already today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2020)

202 lbs this morning. 1 hr at the gym

treadmill 3.5 mph 10 mins
25 decline situps
hammer str overhead press 150x8, 8, 6, 5
side lateral raise 20's x 13, 10, 8, 6
15 back extensions
front lateral raise 20's x 12, 10, 8, 7
25 decline situps
db shrugs 70's x 12, 12, 10, 8
15 back extensions
rev cable cross ab high pulleys 10.5x15, 10, 9, 6

3800 calories yesterday


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 60 pounders would be great! Feels like it took an eternity to get to 40's though.
> 
> Orange Beach is on the Alabama Gulf Coast. We're staying at a Hilton Property called The Lodge. It is pretty nice, about a 3 hr drive from New Orleans where I live. It's a cool place for now because it's pretty easy to avoid any crowded places here.
> 
> ...


Do they have casinos?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 29, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Do they have casinos?



No, but Biloxi, MS nearby has plenty.


----------



## Grinch (Jul 29, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> No, but Biloxi, MS nearby has plenty.



Alabama does have a casino owned by the injuns in atmore. 
I live pretty close to OB. If you havent been to the fort, you should check it out. Theres also a few places down there, on the same road,  that are even more tucked away from tourists.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 29, 2020)

200 lbs this morning. 3600 calories yesterday. Could have done better on protein and less fat.






row machine 2 mins hiit
roman chair leg lifts x 20
Dip assist 30x12, 10, 8
Cable Tricep pushdown 70x10, 8, 6
overhead db tricep ext 50x11, 10, 8
roman chair leg lifts x 20
ez bar curl 75x12, 8, 6
behind the back cable curls 27.5x12, 10, 9
concentration curls 30x10, 8, 8
rc leg lifts x 20
wrist curls 25x13, 12, 10
bb reverse wrist curls 15x16, 12, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 29, 2020)

Grinch said:


> Alabama does have a casino owned by the injuns in atmore.
> I live pretty close to OB. If you havent been to the fort, you should check it out. Theres also a few places down there, on the same road,  that are even more tucked away from tourists.



Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 30, 2020)

Cohiba:
Have u set up ur safety bars on the power rack yet for solo bar bench press?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 30, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Cohiba:
> Have u set up ur safety bars on the power rack yet for solo bar bench press?



No, but I do have a friend coming with me saturday for chest day, so maybe I'll try for 1 rm then. 

Also, I added some NPP to my diet. So we'll see how that pans out.

How are you making out ATL? Making any gains?


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 31, 2020)

Good for using a spotter, but don’t hesitate to use the power rack if ur holding back for safety. 
I hit a new bench PR yesterday: 185lbs x 10 reps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 31, 2020)

Damn that's awesome man, good job!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 31, 2020)

202 lbs this morning. 1:20 hrs gym time

Chin assist 3, 3, 8
Lat pull throughs 55x12, 60x8, 6
db lat pullovers 60x11, 8, 6
seated low cable row, close grip 140x12, 145x10, 8,  wide grip 140x8, 6, 6
seated face pulls 60x12, 10, 8
reverse cable crossovers high pulleys 14x12, 10, 8, 9
hammer str iso rows 140x15, 160x8, 180x7, 200x6
treadmill 3.5 mph 3% inc

3600 cals yesterday


----------



## bigdog (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice journey you are on! Keep it going!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2020)

202 lbs this morning again. 1:20 hrs at the gym

eliptical 5 mins hiit
flat bb bench 45x15, 125x10, 135x7, 145x5, 155x3, 165x3, 175x1, 180x1
incline db bench 45'sx10, 8, 7, 6
startrac fly 135x12, 140x7, 6, 6
cable crossovers high pulleys 25x12, 11, 8, 20x10
Reverse shrugs bw x 20, 15, 10, 8
eliptical 10 mins hiit

4600 cals yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2020)

It's just crazy that it seems like no matter how much I eat my body keeps processing it with no problem, and I'm not getting fat. How much of that is a product of being on cycle vs just lifting for hypertrophy with some occasional cardio?

I've never eaten this much before so I don't have pat times to compare it to.


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2020)

Just keep an eye on it. If you find you're starting to get a bit fluffy, back off on the Cals for a week or two.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2020)

This is my favorite breakfast right now.





2 cups plain cheerios
1 banana
1/4 cup dried blueberry raisins
2 cups Nido (prepper quarantine milk) although any milk is good in my book right now. This Nido stuff is not good if you're trying to cut calories or sugar.

Beverage:
4 oz ice coffee concentrate
8 oz unsweet almond milk
1.5 scoops syntha 6 vanilla ice cream

1500 calories


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2020)

I want some blueberry raisins!!! :32 (12):
I use cranberry raisins, also deeeee-lish-lish


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah I like the cranberry raisins too! 

Story behind the blueberry ones is that I found a case of them at Sam's when I was prepping for quarantine. They are AWESOME. Traverse Bay Fruit Co makes them.


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2020)

I will be on the lookout.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. 2 hrs gym time today.

Back at planet fitness because my gym is still closed on Sundays.

I'm definitely noticing some gains now. I haven't been able to move up in weight like this since I first started lifting. I was looking at what I did at this place 2 weeks ago, and was able to take it  further today.

Also my recovery has been a lot easier. 6 mos ago this leg workout would have crippled me the next day. I'll probably be sore tomorrow, but should still be able to walk 

3 mins leg stretching
50 jumping jacks
smith deadlifts 155x10, 175x10, 195x9, 225x8, 245x5, 265x3, 285x1
hammer str linear leg press 300x10, 390x8, 410x7, 440x6, 480x6, 530x4, 620x1
Adductor 260x12, 12, 12
Abductor 150x20, 200x10, 8
Leg extensions 135x12, 10, 9
Seated leg curl 100x 12, 10, 8
life fitness calf ext 180x12, 10, 10, 10, 8, 7
Treadmill 3.6 mph x 10 mins

Yesterday I ate 3,770 cals. I did measure my bf today and I have gained a small amount of belly fat, but it is not really a noticeable difference, and I'm not going to sweat it since I am making progress lifting.


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2020)

I need to hit some volume on legs like this for some muscle mass


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm *mildly* sore from this today, which is amazing for me. On week ~ten of 500/test, week 2 of 450/NPP, 60/VAR.

Also some of my water retention issues seem to be subsiding. I think maybe the extra bit of adex and var could be helping with that?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 1.5 hrs at the gym.

5 mins eliptical trainer
2 mins stretching shoulders
Iso lateral hammer str shoulder press 10x12, 150x9, 8, 7, 5
bb upright rows 65x12, 12, 10
Side lateral raises 20'sx12, 10, 9, 7
Front lateral raises 20'sx12, 10, 8, 8
reverse cable crosses ab high pulleys 10.5x15, 9, 6, 4
db shrugs 70'sx12, 12, 11, 10
standing calf machine shrugs 310x12, 12, 9, 9
10 mins eliptical trainer

Ate 4,000 calories yesterday, did a good job on the protein.





Tomorrow is arm day. Gonna try to do some 21's which I haven't done since my trainer showed me how to a year ago. The arm routine thread reminded me of that.

Somebody suggest a new tricep workout for me to try


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Somebody suggest a new tricep workout for me to try



Pick 2 exercises that feel good to you, one where your arms are in the range between perpendicular to your body to straight overhead, and the other where your arms are by your side. That will ensure you hit the triceps completely. It's a biarticular muscle, crosses 2 joints. 

I personally like neutral grip(easier to keep elbows in) skull crushers on a 45°'ish bench, and dips for the other exercise. 

But I don't do "arm days", I do Upper/Lower 4x per week. So I'll do 1 each of the tricep exercises towards the end of my Upper days, alternating sets with a biceps exercise, 4 sets each. So 8 weekly sets, on top of the tons of work they get from all the compound lifts throughout my program.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Pick 2 exercises that feel good to you, one where your arms are in the range between perpendicular to your body to straight overhead, and the other where your arms are by your side. That will ensure you hit the triceps completely. It's a biarticular muscle, crosses 2 joints.
> 
> I personally like neutral grip(easier to keep elbows in) skull crushers on a 45°'ish bench, and dips for the other exercise.
> 
> But I don't do "arm days", I do Upper/Lower 4x per week. So I'll do 1 each of the tricep exercises towards the end of my Upper days, alternating sets with a biceps exercise, 4 sets each. So 8 weekly sets, on top of the tons of work they get from all the compound lifts throughout my program.



Ok, so it sounds like I have those bases covered because normally I do dips, cable pushdown, and overhead db tricep extensions.

Qst: Why skullcrushers on a 45° bench instead of flat?

I know it seems like most people on here do not  do a dedicated arm day. I added it back in because they weren't getting enough attention when I was on a 4 day push/pull schedule, and my arms are really skinny. 

I also need to work on my forearms a lot too and it gives me a solid day to fit all that in. I'm not saying this is the best thing for me, it's just how I wound up here. I'm open to suggestions.

I've seen your workout routine CJ, and it looks like advanced calculus to me lol.


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Qst: Why skullcrushers on a 45° bench instead of flat?



I like flat too. I vary the angle of them every few weeks. Do what feels good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 5, 2020)

198 lbs this morning, still losing some bloat, feeling better and looking leaner. 1.5 hrs at the gym today.

5 mins eliptical
dip assist 30x 12, 10, 8, 7
cable tricep pushdown 70x10, 8, 7
45° Skull crushers 60x8, 10, 7
(first time doing these on an incline, 1st set was a bit awkward, got a good tricep workout from it, liked it a lot)
iso cable one arm pushdowns 14x20, 17, 12
ez bar curl 75x12, 10, 8
21's - 25x3
behind the back cable curls 27.5x14, 10, 8
concentration curls 30x8, 7, 6
db wrist curls 30x10, 8, 10
reverse bb wrist curls 15x19, 16, 12

3700 calories yesterday


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 6, 2020)

Those are some kick ass numbers your putting up bro.  Keep that shit up and your going to be huge and shredded. Kill It!!!:32 (1):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks man! I want to get bigger, that's the goal. Not sure what my genetics will allow, but it's kinda cool testing that out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. 

Pullup assist 60x12, 12, 50x8, 5, 40x4, 30x 3, 20x2, 0xfailed
db lat pullovers 60x12, 65x9, 7, 5
one arm bent over db rows 75x10, 8, 6
Hammer str isolateral row 115/s x 10, 8, 6
seated face pulls 65x 12, 10, 10
rear delt pec deck 85x20, 10, 8, 8, 7

I think this is the best I've felt in the gym so far. My energy level is good, I feel good physically, and progressing in weight again.

Yesterday wasn't my best eating day, I think I need to try a little harder to get the calories in. I forgot half a sub at work too so that didn't help.

3500 cals yesterday


----------



## PZT (Aug 7, 2020)

hey bro, what kinda of weights you moving


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2020)

PZT said:


> hey bro, what kinda of weights you moving



Umm, just primarily the little ones LOL Trying to move up to the big ones!

In all seriousness though, I started putting the weights in my log to help me be able to guage progress. 

So like where it says "db lat pullovers 60x12, 65x9, 7, 5" that's a 60 lbs dumbell, 12 reps, then a 65 lbs at 9, 7, and 5 reps.

I'm at a YMCA most of the time, i forgot what kind of db's we have. But we have lots of free weights, hammer strength and life fitness machines. It's a good gym and only like 6 blocks from my house.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2020)

200 lbs this morning. Had a personal training session today with a trainer I've used in the past who is a female bodybuilder. She is really cool, I like her. She also taught me some stuff about spotting people today, which I had never done before and had some questions about. (I don't usually have anyone to work out with). We worked a lot on form.

25 decline situps
2x20 rc leg raises
Flat bench 115x12, 135x8, 155x5, 170x4, 185x2
6 pt training bb 95x2
incline dumbell press 40x12, 10, 8, 45x6
cable crossovers 17.5x8, 10, 27.5x6, 32.5x3, then 8 drop sets to failure
rear delts, 8 sets, a bunch of different ways (she is crazy about rear delt work)

Also took some measurements today. I think bicep difference is overstated because I don't think I took a flexed measurement the first time, so I notated flexed on the spreadsheet to remind myself. I have gained about 10 lbs since June 30th.


Date:6/30/20208/8/2020Shoulders 51.0052.25Chest43.0043.25L Bicep flexed12.5014.75R Bicep flexed12.0014.75L Forearm12.0012.25R Forearm12.0012.25Glutes39.0039.5Waist36.0036.75L Upper Thigh23.5024.5R Upper Thigh22.2524.25L Mid Thigh20.5021.75R Mid Thigh20.0021L Calf14.0014.5R Calf14.5015

Bodyfat% is up a bit also:

DateChestAbdomen    ThighTotal7/17/20203.512.53.519.58/8/20205153.523.5


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2020)

200 lbs this morning

3 mins stretching
50 jumping jacks
smith deadlifts 195x10, 225×8, 245x6, 275x1 (grip issues), 275x3, 295x1, 300x1
Life fitness calf ext 185x12, 11, 10, 9
Linear leg press 300x12, 390x8, 480x6, 530x4, 570x3, 610x2, 660x2
Adductor 260x20, 16, 12
Abductor 200x12, 10, 8
Leg ext 140x12, 10, 9
Seated leg curl 100x15, 110x10, 8
Seated leg press calf extensions 40x20, 125x15, 160x11, 175x10, 205x9, 235x6, 250x5

3600 calories yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2020)

200 lbs this morning. 1:20 mins at the gym today.

I overworked my legs on Sunday, had pretty bad lower back muscle soreness and leg soreness, so I took 2 days off. Hopefully I learned my lesson. I had been recovering so well lately that I started pushing myself a lot harder.

4,188 calories yesterday





Shoulder day today
HS shoulder press 170x5, 5, 4, 4
db shouder press 35'sx16, 40'sx8, 8
db side lateral raise 20'sx 13, 10, 9
db front lateral raises 20'sx12, 10, 8
reverse cable crossovers, ab high pulleys 10.5x15, 12, 12, 10
cable ext rotation 14x12, 10, 8
cable int rotation 24x15, 25.5x12, 12
Hammer Str standing calf machine shrugs 320x15, 330x12, 340x10, 350x10, 360x9, 370x 8


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 13, 2020)

200 lbs again this morning. 2 hrs at the gym today. Took some longer than usual rests between sets. Tried hard to destroy some arm muscle fiber. Still making good progress with these weights.

Dip assist 25x12, 10, 8, 7
cable tricep pushdown 75x12, 8, 8, 7
45° skull crushers 60x12, 8, 10, 8
standing ezbar curl 75x12, 10, 8, 6
incline bench db curls 30'sx12, 10, 11, 9
concentration curls 30x12, 6, 25x10, 6
Wrist db curls 30x12, 8, 6
Reverse bb wrist curls 25x12, 10, 8
db static holds 80'sx3x25 secs
wrist roller 17.5x75, 22.5x25, 25

3600 calories yesterday, 209g Protein


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 15, 2020)

198 lbs this morning wtf ok I'm ready to start gaining again now, feel like water weight/bloating is down. Strength is up...let's see the scale start moving again.

3700 calories yesterday





1.5 hrs at the gym today. 
1 min jump rope
Pullup assist 60x12, 50x9, 40x6, 30x4, 20x3, 0x1
close grip lat pulldown 100x12, 120x10, 140x7, 160x4
Cable lat pull throughs w/rope 62.5x10, 6, 4
1 min jump rope
1 arm bent over db rows 75x10, 8, 8
Hammer Str iso rows 115/s x 10, 8, 6
seated cable low rows 120x15, 140x9, 150x7
reverse cable crossovers high pulleys 14x16, 12, 9, shoulder high pulleys 14x6, 10.5x12, 9

Notes: Acne has gotten pretty bad the past month so I'm going to jump on accutane for a bit. I was keeping it at bay with other methods for a while, but it's just too bad now, embrassing. I know it's hard on the liver so I will keep an eye on that. Weird thing is- it's aound my abdomen, back of neck, and back of shoulders, which have never been problem areas for me in the past.

Also felt my back move in a weird way when I was racking a plate today, and now some lower back pain. Fun times.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. Started at a new gym for Sundays and days I work with my trainer. This place was rode hard, dirty, rusty equipment, but they had lots of equipment, way more than my regular gym. It wasn't too crowded either.

Ate 4500 calories yesterday and somehow still missed my protein goals wtf.





Good chest day for me, progressed from last week.

trreadmill 10 mins, 3.5mph 3%inc
flat bb bench 115x12, 145x8, 165x6, 185x2, 190x1
Incline db press 45's x 12, 11, 50's x 9, 8
LF Pec Deck fly 170x15, 210x10, 10, 220x6
cable crossovers high pulleys 25x12, 10, 9, 7
reverse shrugs bw x 15, 13, 12, 10

Back still hurts, but I am mobile. Considering going to see a chiropractor for the first time ever.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice to see you are making some good progress.

Protect your lower back. 

Get a weight belt if you do not already have one. 

I have a Dark Iron Fitness weight belt, affordable and love it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2020)

My gym has a bunch of loaners hanging on the wall, but yeah I need to get my own. And sometimes I forget to wear one. Then sometimes I lift at other gyms. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. 1:45 hrs at the gym today.

3 mins stretching
Deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 275x3, 295x2, 305x1
Hack squat 170x10, 260x10, 310x7, 350x3
leg extensions 165x12, 180x10, 195x10, 210x8, 220x6
lying leg curl 100x12, 110x6, 5, 
Adductor 205x20, 18, 10
isolated calf raises 11, 9, 8
seated calf 7, 7, 6, 5

I've been realizing lately my right calf is noticeably bigger than the left, so I'm gonna be doing some isolated calves for a while to try to get it caught up. I guess my right has been doing most of the work, and I didn't realize.

5,300 calories yesterday. Had a big eating day then a banana split from Marble slab to top it off last night. Healthy stuff!


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 17, 2020)

I personally prefer the abdomen, bicep, tricep, and back over ur abdomen, chest, and thigh.  Personal preference though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I personally prefer the abdomen, bicep, tricep, and back over ur abdomen, chest, and thigh.  Personal preference though.



I'm confused, you mean like for a workout routine / schedule?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 199 lbs this morning. 1:45 hrs at the gym today.
> 
> 3 mins stretching
> Deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 275x3, 295x2, 305x1
> ...



Big money!

Bananas

Potassium: 9% of the RDI
Vitamin B6: 33% of the RDI
Vitamin C: 11% of the RDI
Magnesium: 8% of the RDI
Copper: 10% of the RDI
Manganese: 14% of the RDI
Net carbs: 24 grams
Fiber: 3.1 grams
Protein: 1.3 grams
Fat: 0.4 grams

I had one bicep that was stronger than the other but I just did some negative eccentrics with the weaker arm and corrected it that way.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm confused, you mean like for a workout routine / schedule?



Body fat measurement. U said you’re using abdomen-chest-thigh.

Also i don’t know what happened but apparently my post didn’t save and i typed up a whole exercise routine to fix ur calves using eccentric calf raises, then @skullcrusher comes in and mentions it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh ok, I got ya now. That makes sense. I'm more just trying to get a sense of relative change in bf%, not an actual bf% number. And those 3 spots are easy for me to get on my own. If I want to get my back I have to involve my wife.

Another thing I'm noticing is that there is a few mm variation throughout the day. I get smaller measurements 1st thing in the morning.

I appreciate all the feedback guys. I'm going to do whatever I can to get this left calf caught up.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 18, 2020)

Eccentric seated calf raises.  Use both legs to do the concentric (lifting) motion, then slowly let the weight down with one leg (eccentric) over a period of 15
seconds.  Do 4 sets of 12-15 reps.  It takes a while.  This targets your Achilles mostly but will also hit hour calves.  This is a rehabilitative and preventative exercise.   
re: body fat: yes i get the wife too and she sucks at taking the measurements


----------



## Jin (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Eccentric seated calf raises.  Use both legs to do the concentric (lifting) motion, then slowly let the weight down with one leg (eccentric) over a period of 15
> seconds.  Do 4 sets of 12-15 reps.  It takes a while.  This targets your Achilles mostly but will also hit hour calves.  This is a rehabilitative and preventative exercise.
> re: body fat: yes i get the wife too and she sucks at taking the measurements



Doing things eccentrically is what I do best.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 1.5 hrs at the gym. 4,780 calories yesterday.

30 decline situps
3 mins shoulder stretching
Hammer str shoulder press 25x15, 170x8, 6, 5, 4
Side lateral raises 25'sx13, 11, 9, 8
Front lateral raises 25'sx11, 8, 8, 6
30 decline situps
Db shrugs 75'sx12, 11, 80'sx8, 7
reverse cable crossovers ab high pulleys 12.5x14, 10, 8, 5
cable external rotation 14x14, 13, 15.5x8
cable internal rotation 25.5x16, 27.5x10, 9
25 decline situps

Strength gains are still going well, diet seems good, not sure why I haven't gained weight the past few weeks.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 20, 2020)

Not sure how many days a week you are training...maybe you could use some recovery time?

I trust in variety, volume, and plenty of recovery.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Not sure how many days a week you are training...maybe you could use some recovery time?
> 
> I trust in variety, volume, and plenty of recovery.



5 days a week right now. I think I have my recovery timed pretty well these days, but who knows. I could go down to 4 days and a bro split (which I did last year during hunting season, but it didn't help me natural). But I like having a dedicated arm day because I have extremely skinny ****ing arms and I feel like they need that, and that kind of requires me to do a 5 day routine.

So it usually looks like this:

Back day
Chest day
Leg day
*rest day*
Shoulder day
Arm day
*rest day*

-repeat-

I'm open to other suggestions. I'm working with a trainer again now as of last week, so I'm hoping she can help me out. 

Also the hormonal/androgenic dietary supplements seem to have me recovering crazy fast right now. I never seem to get sore for very long.

I'm kind of holding out hope that the size gains are gonna catch up to the strength gains here soon. I mean, I wouldn't think I could keep gaining strength for so long without some size coming along with it.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 198 lbs this morning. 1.5 hrs at the gym. 4,780 calories yesterday.
> 
> 30 decline situps
> 3 mins shoulder stretching
> ...



damn man I just re-read the beginning of your thread and you have put on almost 35 lbs in about 7 months. That’s awesome. 

Maybe you will have to tweak some things to get your body to adapt again to continue making muscle and putting on weight. I’m not super educated on diets but you could try looking into a reverse diet for a bit then ramp calories back up. Throw a different stimulus at it.


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

I wouldnt worry about your weight gain stalling out. You're still getting stronger, so that's a good sign that you're doing something right.

Plus, winter is coming. We tend to lower our activity levels during that time, so there's a good chance that the weight gain will start back up again.

Even if you spend the next couple of months "growing" into your new weight, solidifying it, that's a good thing.


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm kind of holding out hope that the size gains are gonna catch up to the strength gains here soon. I mean, I wouldn't think I could keep gaining strength for so long without some size coming along with it.



Maybe it's time to make some small changes. If it's been awhile, you could adjust the rep ranges you're doing or the exercises/order of exercises that you're doing. 

It doesn't have to be drastic changes, subtle adjustments can be enough to move the needle.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> damn man I just re-read the beginning of your thread and you have put on almost 35 lbs in about 7 months. That’s awesome.
> 
> Maybe you will have to tweak some things to get your body to adapt again to continue making muscle and putting on weight. I’m not super educated on diets but you could try looking into a reverse diet for a bit then ramp calories back up. Throw a different stimulus at it.



Well, 25#, but yeah I know right, that is still a lot for that amount of time.. I need to look at the big picture here. And I have a feeling that next time I take some measurements I will see progress.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Maybe it's time to make some small changes. If it's been awhile, you could adjust the rep ranges you're doing or the exercises/order of exercises that you're doing.
> 
> It doesn't have to be drastic changes, subtle adjustments can be enough to move the needle.



You're absolutely right CJ because I have been doing some stuff like this when I feel stuck and it has helped me progress a lot. 

I was really having trouble progressing on bb overhead presses, so I got on the hammer strength shoulder press and started doing lower rep range, heavier weight. Next thing you know I was progressing again.

Same with changing up my bench press routine, and chest has been an issue for me since I first came on here. Now I'm finally making progress there. I can't tell you how long I was stuck at the same weights on bench press for. Made me wanna quit lol.


----------



## chandy (Aug 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well, 25#, but yeah I know right, that is still a lot for that amount of time.. I need to look at the big picture here. And I have a feeling that next time I take some measurements I will see progress.



Im sure once u compare 7months ago to ur latest one u will notice a big difference. People tend to not really see the differences in themselves until they really compare it


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're absolutely right CJ because I have been doing some stuff like this when I feel stuck and it has helped me progress a lot.
> 
> I was really having trouble progressing on bb overhead presses, so I got on the hammer strength shoulder press and started doing lower rep range, heavier weight. Next thing you know I was progressing again.
> 
> Same with changing up my bench press routine, and chest has been an issue for me since I first came on here. Now I'm finally making progress there. I can't tell you how long I was stuck at the same weights on bench press for. Made me wanna quit lol.



Yeah, it doesn't have to be crazy changes either. It can be as simple as adjusting your grip, or putting a plate under one side of your bench to alter the angle slightly, or even just changing the order. 

You'll figure out which exercises work best for you, that just feel right. Don't stray too far away from them, makes no sense doing an exercise that doesn't fit you, just for the sake of changing things up.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 5 days a week right now. I think I have my recovery timed pretty well these days, but who knows. I could go down to 4 days and a bro split (which I did last year during hunting season, but it didn't help me natural). But I like having a dedicated arm day because I have extremely skinny ****ing arms and I feel like they need that, and that kind of requires me to do a 5 day routine.
> 
> So it usually looks like this:
> 
> ...



I set up my workout based off of the big 3, bench press, squat, and deadlift. I stubbornly tried to keep back and biceps separate for a long time. But if you read through some of my back exercise muscles I listed out you can see that the biceps get worked as synergists even though they are not the target muscles. When you do bench presses you will be working your triceps and anterior deltoids. So that's why I arranged it the way I did. Deadlifts are tricky because they are almost a perfect balance between back and legs.

Mon = chest, triceps, lats, anterior delts
Wed = abs, legs
Fri = back, lateral/posterior delts, biceps, forearms (my arm day)

I wanted my biceps last to give them the most recovery time to grow since biceps are stubborn.

The reason I go through the trouble of listing out all the muscles I am  hitting is so that I will know how much recovery time I am getting for  each muscle.

Recovery time is usually 48 to 72 hours depending on age, stress, sleep, etc.

Our muscles grow while we rest, especially during sleep...we want them to grow!

Only you can figure out how much recovery time you need though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2020)

199 lbs this morning.

Dip Assist 20x12, 0x7, 5
cable tricep pushdown 75x12, 10, 8
db overhead tricep ext 60x9, 8, 5
Ez bar curl 75x12, 10, 6
Alternating db curls 30'sx10, 6, 25'sx12, 20'sx12, 15'sx20
db wrist curls 30'sx12, 10, 8
reverse bb wrist curls 25x14, 11, 9

4k calories yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 1:45 hrs at the gym today

21 back extensions
pullup assist 50x12, 40x8, 30x6, 20x3, 0x2
db lat pullovers 65x11, 8, 6
20 back extensions
hammer str iso row 115/s x 12, 10, 8, 6
cable seated low row 140x14, 145x10, 150x7, 6
17 back extensions
seated face pulls 65x12, 10, 9
reverse cable crossovers shoulder height 14x10, 12.5x9, 6, high pulleys 10.5x15, 11, 10, 9
Treadmill 3.6mph x 15 mins

3600 calories yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2020)

Food logs from the last 2 weeks:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1PVfa7GExbqCEUjXANmEGnSAUMZKBQgo1?usp=sharing


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I set up my workout based off of the big 3, bench press, squat, and deadlift. I stubbornly tried to keep back and biceps separate for a long time. But if you read through some of my back exercise muscles I listed out you can see that the biceps get worked as synergists even though they are not the target muscles. When you do bench presses you will be working your triceps and anterior deltoids. So that's why I arranged it the way I did. Deadlifts are tricky because they are almost a perfect balance between back and legs.
> 
> Mon = chest, triceps, lats, anterior delts
> Wed = abs, legs
> ...



That's cool, I couldn't do 3 days a week mainly because I need to be in the habit of going and pushing myself. I've been really skinny my whole life, so I have this nagging mentality that I'm going to have to work harder than everybody else, and it may be dumb, but it helps keep me driven for some reason. I do better mentally as the underdog. Things that I'm naturally good at (and there aren't many LOL) I can succeed at without as much time investment.

I will probably go down to 4 days a week during hunting season again this year because hunting sucks up a lot of my time. It will probably look like this:

Chest and Tri's
Back and Bi's
Legs
Shoulders

I really appreciate your feedback and following along man. I like the stuff you post.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 23, 2020)

Politics aside, I took an interest in you because we both became new members around the same time. We both are coming from a skinny fat body type with similar weight. When you make progress I can find it inspiring for myself. If we did not care about our bodies we would not be trying to grow muscles. I genuinely care about your progress. So I will just recommend that you ask to read the insert that accompanies the actual vaccine and then form your own decision. I will leave that alone now! 

Back to muscles. I am not recommending you to change number of days just because I am only doing 3. But...you may want to arrange your exercises in a way that allows each muscle the most recovery. I think you mentioned that you have a trainer(?) so I am assuming that the trainer knows what they are doing...hopefully.

I'm doing some serious volume. Still feeling what I did on my leg day. My recovery time is not as quick as yours. I can lift heavier and do less volume but I am more focused on doing quality controlled reps with more time under tension. I raise weight on exercises with no failed sets every other week. Only muscles lagging for me are biceps...which is making me consider adding a 4th day.

Something I learned that may be of use to you, mTOR is a kinase enzyme that regulates the growth of muscle. Basically, mTOR is the "master regulator" of muscle cell protein synthesis, and for arms you can boost it by doing deadlifts before biceps. Too much volume will impair mTor.

A tool I found for measuring body fat percentage:
http://fitness.bizcalcs.com/Calculator.asp?Calc=Body-Fat-Navy#LinkToThis

I have not taken my measurements yet, but this has been said to be the most accurate at home method in determining body fat %.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2020)

Awww Freakin hell


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Politics aside, I took an interest in you because we both became new members around the same time. We both are coming from a skinny fat body type with similar weight. When you make progress I can find it inspiring for myself. If we did not care about our bodies we would not be trying to grow muscles. I genuinely care about your progress. So I will just recommend that you ask to read the insert that accompanies the actual vaccine and then form your own decision. I will leave that alone now!



Hah! Thanks for lookin out for me bro.



Skullcrusher said:


> Back to muscles. I am not recommending you to change number of days just because I am only doing 3.



Yeah I didn't take it that way.



Skullcrusher said:


> But...you may want to arrange your exercises in a way that allows each muscle the most recovery. I think you mentioned that you have a trainer(?) so I am assuming that the trainer knows what they are doing...hopefully.



Yeah I have 2 I work with periodically, one is a guy who is just an experienced trainer, the other one I'm working with (right now) is an experienced female bodybuilder/trainer nutritionist. I think they are good, but I'd like to find one that is a male bodybuilder also.



Skullcrusher said:


> I'm doing some serious volume. Still feeling what I did on my leg day. My recovery time is not as quick as yours. I can lift heavier and do less volume but I am more focused on doing quality controlled reps with more time under tension. I raise weight on exercises with no failed sets every other week. Only muscles lagging for me are biceps...which is making me consider adding a 4th day.



I try to focus on quality controlled reps too. I see a lot of people swinging db's around at the gym, and I was kinda taught to use a weight you can do a controlled rep with.



Skullcrusher said:


> Something I learned that may be of use to you, mTOR is a kinase enzyme that regulates the growth of muscle. Basically, mTOR is the "master regulator" of muscle cell protein synthesis, and for arms you can boost it by doing deadlifts before biceps. Too much volume will impair mTor.
> 
> A tool I found for measuring body fat percentage:
> http://fitness.bizcalcs.com/Calculator.asp?Calc=Body-Fat-Navy#LinkToThis
> ...



Sounds good, I'll read up on all that. Thanks again man.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2020)

Good job man, with the work ur putting in and keeping your log going so you stay accountable.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2020)

196 lbs this morning, 4,150 calories yesterday, 2 hrs at the gym today. 

1 min jump rope
flat bb bench press 135x10, 155x6, 165x4, 4, 185x0, 135x8
incline db press 45'sx12, 50'sx9, 8, 6
pec deck fly 210x10, 9, 7, 6
cable crossovers high pulleys 25x 12, 10, 8, 7
reverse shrugs 12, 11, 10, 8
nautilus vertical chest 65x15, 80x12, 95x8, 8
treadmill 15 mins x 3.7 mph 2.5%inc

Didn't do as good on flat bench as I did last week for some reason, I think I might have a bit of a sinus infection going on. 

Hurricane coming through Nola tomorrow, fun times lol. Hunker down!


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 196 lbs this morning, 4,150 calories yesterday, 2 hrs at the gym today.
> 
> 1 min jump rope
> flat bb bench press 135x10, 155x6, 165x4, 4, 185x0, 135x8
> ...



185 is probably there just fatigued from the previous volume on the other sets


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 25, 2020)

200 lbs this morning, took an extra rest day yesterday because of work and not feeling 100% lately. Knees are hurting. I'm hoping it's not because of the accutane already (it is known for joint pain). Definitely have some kind of mild sinus infection, but only real symptom is bloody snot. Thinking about starting antibiotics, but hoping it will go away on its own. I'm sick of this acne too, if the accutane doesn't knock it out in 2 more weeks l, I am probably going to end this cycle earlier than planned. Sleep is good. Ate lots if food yesterday. 4600 calories. Had a decent leg day despite my list of complaints lol.







3 mins stretching
deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 275x3, 295x2, 315x1, 325x1
Precor angled leg press 320x8, 8, 8, 8
Leg extension 165x12, 180x12, 210x10, 220x4
Lying leg curl 110x10, 8, 5, 4
Adductor 205x20, 16, 12
Hammer Str standing calf 400x4, 320x5, 280x9, 260x7
Seated calf 70x12, 12, 80x10, 90x10, 100x8, 110x6


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 25, 2020)

Holy crap dude you are getting that weight up there though!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 25, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Holy crap dude you are getting that weight up there though!



Thanks man, yeah it's definitely the best I have progressed since I was a total newb. I've been testing new limits each week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 26, 2020)

200 lbs this morning

1 mins jump rope
Hammer Str shoulder press 180x7, 5, 5, 3, 2
db side lateral raise 25'sx13, 12, 8, 9
front lateral raises 25'sx11, 10, 9, 9
db shrugs 80'sx12, 10, 8, 8
1 min jump rope
reverse cable crossovers ab high pulleys 12.5x15, 9, 5, 4, 7.5x12
cable external rotation 15.5x13, 11, 10
cable internal rotation 27.5x15, 14, 12

4000 calories yesterday


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 26, 2020)

Let’s go bro! Get that protein up! What ever it takes. Up the shakes. Haha Good work man your right there us smaller dudes have to go crazy over to gain a little sometimes.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. MFP says I only had 3300 calories yesterday, but that can't be right looking at my macros? I'm not sure how to add that up.






Arm day today. Was not feeling it, but did it anyway.

Dip assist 20x12, 0x8, 5
Cable Tricep Pushdown 80x10, 8, 6
db overhead tricep ext 60x10, 8, 6
Ez bar curl 75x12, 8, 5
Decline bench db curls 25'sx12, 12, 10
Concentration curls 30'sx12, 11, 12
wrist curls 30'sx12, 11, 8
reverse bb wrist curls 25x16, 12, 10


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 28, 2020)

Is your over head DB extension one handed or two handed?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Is your over head DB extension one handed or two handed?



2 handed omg I have a ways to go to overhead a 60 one handed lol. Y'all have seen how skinny I am right?


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 2 handed omg I have a ways to go to overhead a 60 one handed lol. Y'all have seen how skinny I am right?




No, bud.  You're doing good.  I only asked because if that was one handed and your doing 80lbs on cable pushdowns, I thought maybe something in your dip form might be off.  I was going to suggest creating a little body lean to engage the front delt on your dips.  No shade bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> No, bud.  You're doing good.  I only asked because if that was one handed and your doing 80lbs on cable pushdowns, I thought maybe something in your dip form might be off.  I was going to suggest creating a little body lean to engage the front delt on your dips.  No shade bro.



None taken at all!  Thanks for the suggestion actually. 

I'm getting closer to doing all my dips without the assist. 

The cable pushdown today was 2 handed with a v bar.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> None taken at all!  Thanks for the suggestion actually.
> 
> I'm getting closer to doing all my dips without the assist.
> 
> The cable pushdown today was 2 handed with a v bar.



I love the V-bar.  The 45 degree neutral grip helps my old ass wrists so much


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 2 handed omg I have a ways to go to overhead a 60 one handed lol. Y'all have seen how skinny I am right?



Nobody 1 hands a 60 bro lol.
Its not an exercise meant to go heavy on, more a concentration on the stretch and contraction, higher volume 15-20 reps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Nobody 1 hands a 60 bro lol.
> Its not an exercise meant to go heavy on, more a concentration on the stretch and contraction, higher volume 15-20 reps.



Ok good to know. I was normally trying to stay in the 12-6 rep range on it, but it's an awkward movement that makes sense to do higher reps on.

I really like the way the overhead db tricep extension isolates that certain part of my tricep that none of the other ones hit.


----------



## Jin (Aug 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Nobody 1 hands a 60 bro lol.
> Its not an exercise meant to go heavy on, more a concentration on the stretch and contraction, higher volume 15-20 reps.



Nobody?????


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> Nobody?????



Maybe ego lifters that move to Japan just to be bigger than everyone :32 (17):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 29, 2020)

200 lbs again this morning.

Had a really good day at the gym today. Felt good, not rushed, place was empty except for a few of the regulars. 

Added in some leg stuff since I had time and they are recovered from my last leg day.

30 decline situps
flat bb bench 135x10, 155x6, 165x4, 185x1, 195x0, 145x7
incline db press 50'sx10, 10, 8
decline bb bench press 115x4, 105x7, 8
20 roman chair leg raises
HS pec deck fly 175x10, 8, 6
Cable crossovers high pulleys 25/s x 14, 12, 8
HS standing calf 150x21, 250x11, 350x7, 400x5
bb walking lunges 45x3x20

Also had an amazing eating day yesterday, 5400 calories. I was working in the heat for a few hours sweating like a pig, so that probably helped me to be able to eat that much.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 29, 2020)

Good stuff! 

Wish I could do roman chair leg raises and cable crossovers.

Maybe someday I will be able to go to a gym...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 29, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Wish I could do roman chair leg raises and cable crossovers.
> 
> Maybe someday I will be able to go to a gym...



Well dumbell flys are good if you can't do crossovers. If you have an adjustable bench you can hit them from different angles too.

I see some people doing leg raises laying on a flat bench and kind of lifting up into a crunch motion with straight legs sometimes.

Are gyms still closed by you? Or none nearby?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well dumbell flys are good if you can't do crossovers. If you have an adjustable bench you can hit them from different angles too.
> 
> I see some people doing leg raises laying on a flat bench and kind of lifting up into a crunch motion with straight legs sometimes.
> 
> Are gyms still closed by you? Or none nearby?



I have been doing leg raises on my bench but a roman chair isolates the upper abs way better.

DB chest flys I do on and off whenever I feel like I need that extra stretch.

When I did go to the gym I remember that the pec machines were some of my favorites.

Statewide mask mandate and not going to wear a face diaper for any reason...so I wait...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> roman chair isolates the upper abs way better.



lower abs...oops!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 30, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 3600 calories yestsrday.

On Sundays I lift at a different gym, so weights on these cable pulls are off from what I usually post.

wide grip lat pulldown 130x8, 115x10, 7, 7
cable lat pull throughs 120x10, 8, 8, 5
life fitness iso row 125/s x 12, 10, 10, 10
seated low row 130x12, 10, 8, 6
seated face pulls 55x12, 10, 8, 6
reverse cable crosovers shoulder high pulleys 12.5x9, 7.5x15, 10, top pulleys 7.5x 14, 14, 14


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

198 lbs again this morning. Sweaty ass leg day.





I know I have skinny ass arms, this is why I do that extra arm day.

Back and knees were feeling good today so I did squats and deadlifts along with my other usuall stuff.

BB Squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x8, 225x5, 245x3
deadlifts 225x7, 275x3, 295x2, 315x1, 325x1
leg extensions machine 180x12, 210x12, 220x9, 220x8
adductor 205x20, 15, 12
Hammer str standing calf 340x10, 360x7, 380x6, 400x5
Seated calf 70x16, 80x13, 90x11, 100x9
Lying leg curl 110x12, 8, 5, 6

4100 calories yesterday


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 1, 2020)

Food logs from the past week: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ljgwi1jStatAiG8MXjGMW7Y91okMAWiu/view

Rested today. Got Covid-19 vacccinated today or poisoned depending on which UGB member you ask. LOL I appreciate all the opinions and thanks for those that reached out to save me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 2, 2020)

199 lbs this morning.
4600 calories yesterday





Hammer Str iso shoulder press 180x8, 6, 5, 3.35 with 5 sec hold at the end and grunting hahaha
side lateral raises 30'sx10, 8, 8, 6
front lateral raises 25'sx12, 10, 10, 9
db shrugs 80's x 14, 10, 9, 8
Reverse cable crossovers ab high pulleys 12.5x12, 10.5x11, 9x9, 7.5x10, 6x10
cable external rotation 15.5x13, 11, 10
cable internal rotation 27.5x15, 13, 11

Not sure if anyone has noticed but I have decreased my shoulder workout volume a lot over the past 3 weeks and gains have been better than ever. I don't get it, but I'm gonna roll with it.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Not sure if anyone has noticed but I have decreased my shoulder workout volume a lot over the past 3 weeks and gains have been better than ever. I don't get it, but I'm gonna roll with it.



You may have been overtraining your shoulders? I am lowering weight and doing more reps on isolated exercises in order to lower body fat percentage and activate type 1 muscle fibers. Still feel that 75 lbs - 3 x 25 in my chest from Monday. Will still do heavier weights on most compounds.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 2, 2020)

It is possible, but when I think of overtraining I think my muscles are going to have bad DOMS and I will be fatigued. That wasn't happening to me. But maybe my definition of overtaining is not an accurate one? I don't know the answer to this.


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2020)

Feeling the shoulder blues here too bro


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It is possible, but when I think of overtraining I think my muscles are going to have bad DOMS and I will be fatigued. That wasn't happening to me. But maybe my definition of overtaining is not an accurate one? I don't know the answer to this.



I know when I was overtraining my shoulders I was never sore or fatigued but I was having shoulder impingement issues from lateral raises. Was shortly after my serratus anterior injury. Then I started taking collagen and glucosamine with msm and have not had any joint issues since. I only take the collagen occassionally. The glucosamine/msm seems to be enough for me. But that's what led me to try to find a way to work my lateral delts that did not involve lateral raises. So I did some research into the most effective exercises for delts and found that the 45 degree incline row had really good muscle activation for lateral delts and was 2nd place for posterior delts. But I still like Barbell Bent Over Row.

https://www.acefitness.org/educatio...e-research-identifies-top-shoulder-exercises/


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 2, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I know when I was overtraining my shoulders I was never sore or fatigued but I was having shoulder impingement issues from lateral raises. Was shortly after my serratus anterior injury. Then I started taking collagen and glucosamine with msm and have not had any joint issues since. I only take the collagen occassionally. The glucosamine/msm seems to be enough for me. But that's what led me to try to find a way to work my lateral delts that did not involve lateral raises. So I did some research into the most effective exercises for delts and found that the 45 degree incline row had really good muscle activation for lateral delts and was 2nd place for posterior delts. But I still like Barbell Bent Over Row.
> 
> https://www.acefitness.org/educatio...e-research-identifies-top-shoulder-exercises/



I like the glucosamine. I haven't had any significant shoulder problems, but did take it for some elbow / knee / tendon issues, and I felt like I recovered from those issues faster on it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 3, 2020)

I forgot to weigh myself this morning, that doesn't happen often.

100 jumping jacks
Dips 10, 8, 5
Cable tricep pushdown 80x10, 8, 7
overhead db tricep 60x10, 8, 6 40x15
Ez bar curl 75x12, 10, 8
Decline bench curls 25'sx12, 12, 12
Concentration curls 30'sx12, 9, 10
db wrist curls 30'sx 12, 10, 8
bb reverse wrist curls 25x16, 13, 12

4600 calories yesterday


----------



## PZT (Sep 4, 2020)

4600 for dem big boi gainz


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. Took an extra day off yesterday to go kayaking/canoeing with wife, kids, and dog. This was my view most of the day paddling this dog and purple hair daughter around lol





Had a good chest day today.
Treadmill 3.6mph 3%inc 15 mins
Flat bb bench press 135x10, 155x6, 165x4, 185x1, 195x1, 145x7
Incline db press 55'sx10, 10, 10, 
Decline bb press 105x12, 115x8, 135x6
Life fitness pec deck fly 220x12, 230x10, 240x7, 250x5
cable crossovers high pulleys 30x9, 25x10, 20x15, 20x13
treadmill x 15 mins


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2020)

Took a back pic yesterday too. I'm kinda happy to finally be seeing some trap and tricep development.


----------



## Jin (Sep 6, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Took a back pic yesterday too. I'm kinda happy to finally be seeing some trap and tricep development.
> U



Nice upper back/trap structure. I’m jealous. You have the potential to looked Yoked!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Nice upper back/trap structure. I’m jealous. You have the potential to looked Yoked!



That's good to hear, I feel like the genetics cards have been stacked against me heavily in most ways. 

I'd be willing to bet I have the skinniest wrists and ankles out of anyone here.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 6, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's good to hear, I feel like the genetics cards have been stacked against me heavily in most ways.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I have the skinniest wrists and ankles out of anyone here.



Cohiba, did you play sports?  I found that all the guys I played with the had slim ankles were always really fast.  Was that the case with you?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Cohiba, did you play sports?  I found that all the guys I played with the had slim ankles were always really fast.  Was that the case with you?



Some, but never got serious with anything. I guess I liked basketball, but quit early in High School to become a pot smoking slacker. I have been very unathletic my whole life. This is all a major change for me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 3500 calories yesterday, a little shorter on protein than I would have liked.






Wasn't feeling it today, tired and worn out all morning. Preworkout drink didn't even help.

Decline situps x 35
Pullup assist 40x12, 30x8, 20x6, 0x2
Db lat pullovers 65x12, 10, 8
One arm db rows 75x12, 10, 8
25 decline situps
Cable seated low row 145x12, 150x10, 8
Reverse cable crossovers shoulder high pulleys 12.5x16, 10, 7


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's good to hear, I feel like the genetics cards have been stacked against me heavily in most ways.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I have the skinniest wrists and ankles out of anyone here.



Measure them and I will measure mine and then we can compare...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Some, but never got serious with anything. I guess I liked basketball, but quit early in High School to become a pot smoking slacker. I have been very unathletic my whole life. This is all a major change for me.



I smoked cigs/weed and drank since age 13. Started doing heavier stuff at age 15~16. 

Then when I was 25 I quit everything, got GED, went to ASU, was on soccer b-team 1992~1993. 

Ended up partying my ass off and dropping out though. 

2009 I quit everything except cigs. Still smoke today but planning to try to quit soon. Never too late to change.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Measure them and I will measure mine and then we can compare...



Hahaha ok here we go don't laugh
Wrists: 7"
Ankles: 8.5"


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Never too late to change.



Exactly...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hahaha ok here we go don't laugh
> Wrists: 7"
> Ankles: 8.5"



Wrists: 7"
Ankles: 9"

You beat me by 0.5" on ankles!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Wrists: 7"
> Ankles: 9"
> 
> You beat me by 0.5" on ankles!



Wow my brother from another mother hahaha. Yeah man, usually people like us (ectomorphs) don't excel at bodybuilding. I'm not looking to get huge or compete though. If I can just get like an olympic swimmer / pro basketball player sized physique I'll be cool with that.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wow my brother from another mother hahaha. Yeah man, usually people like us (ectomorphs) don't excel at bodybuilding. I'm not looking to get huge or compete though. If I can just get like an olympic swimmer / pro basketball player sized physique I'll be cool with that.



Well..I want to get huge and ripped. You should too and you can do it. Just keep at it and if you are doing any kind of "enhancement supplement" I recommend to get some volume lifting done on the muscles where you want to grow the most. I already see some changes from your first pics. Mostly shoulders and arms just like me. You can do whatever you set your mind to.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

Good article I just found on ectomorph bodybuilding:

https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/grow-ectomorph-grow.html

Apparently Frank Zane and Flex Wheeler had Ectomorph body types. The only way I don't fit that ecto sterotype is my shoulders are definitely wider than most ectomorphs, so I'm kinda lucky I have that upper body v shape.


----------



## PZT (Sep 8, 2020)

Im ectofatty lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 8, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 3600 calories yesterday.







Deadlifts 135x10, 225x7, 295x4, 325x1, 335x1
Precor angled leg press 230x12, 320x12, 410x8, 520x5, 4
Precor Leg extension 190x11, 10, 8, 6
Adductor 205x25, 15, 12
Lying leg curl 120x12, 8, 6, 4
Hammer str standing calf 340x10, 360x10, 380x8, 400x7
seated calf 90x12, 100x8, 110x6, 120x5

Good leg workout today. Progress being made. Felt good all day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 8, 2020)

Bodyfat measurements updated last night (all in MM not %)


*Date**Chest**Abdomen**Thigh**Total*7/17/20203.512.53.519.5mm8/8/20205153.523.5mm9/7/20205102.517.5mm


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 9, 2020)

I think that guy goes to my gym actually!

Today is a rest day, but I just wanted to log that I weighed in at 202 this morning. YES

Been sitting just under 200 for so long.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Sep 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I think that guy goes to my gym actually!
> 
> Today is a rest day, but I just wanted to log that I weighed in at 202 this morning. YES
> 
> Been sitting just under 200 for so long.



Nice job.  I think you and I have pretty much might have the same body type.  Skinny fat as you mentioned in your first post is what I’m wanting to get away from being known as.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 9, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Nice job.  I think you and I have pretty much might have the same body type.  Skinny fat as you mentioned in your first post is what I’m wanting to get away from being known as.



I had never even heard of the phrase until about 9 months into lifting I started getting compliments from people about looking good. Then one of my friends was like over the top giving me praise about how far I'd come, and then he says "yeah before I just kind of thought of you as 'skinny fat.'" And we talked about it, and I discovered that it was pretty much just a relatively skinny guy with no muscle.

It didn't bother me a tremendous amount, because the worst off I ever was when I had dad bod and was skinny fat with a big gut to go along with it. So skinny fat was even an improvement from those days. 

Hahaha how life changes. I had a midlife crisis dude. I realized I didn't like the way things were headed at 40. I needed more out of life. Good thing is, I kept the same wife, still a good dad, and now I'm in the best shape of my life. What more could I ask for.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 10, 2020)

Well, Var is off the table now. My sexy dermatologist doesn't like my liver enzymes and is making me get them better to stay on accutane. Bummer, I really liked that stuff.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 10, 2020)

PM me her office address.  I'm cool with a Wheels Up to go to the derm.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 10, 2020)

203 lbs this morning. 
*pats self on the back* 
"Good boy Cohiba, good job eating and lifting." 
*praise given*

3600 calories yesterday





10 mins treadmill 3.6 mph
Hammer Str iso shoulder press 180x8, 7, 6 5
db side lateral raises 30'sx11, 8, 8, 6
db front lateral raise 25'sx12, 10, 8
db shrugs 85'sx10, 9, 8
reverse cable crossovers ab high pulleys 10.5x16, 14, 13, 10
cable external rotation 15.5x15, 12, 10
cable internal rotation 29x12, 12, 10

Not enough sleep last night. Wasn't feeling great today.


----------



## PZT (Sep 10, 2020)

wish I had some Var haha


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 10, 2020)

PZT said:


> wish I had some Var haha



My experience with it for the first time was very good. I feel like I started to see more noticeable strength gains pretty quick. I feel like it helped me shed some bloat/water weight.

I started at 50mg/day, then when I noticed it was really making a difference with no noticeable sides, I went up to 70mg/day. 

After a few weeks at 70 though I started getting some bicep pumps/stiffness that was impacting my arm day, so I dropped back down to 50/day.

Next time I do it will probably just stay at 50mg/day.


----------



## PZT (Sep 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> My experience with it for the first time was very good. I feel like I started to see more noticeable strength gains pretty quick. I feel like it helped me shed some bloat/water weight.
> 
> I started at 50mg/day, then when I noticed it was really making a difference with no noticeable sides, I went up to 70mg/day.
> 
> ...



sounds awesome!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 11, 2020)

201 lbs this morning. 4800 calories yesterday

15 back extensions
Ez bar curl 75x13, 12, 9
Incline db curls 30'sx12, 11, 10
Concentration curls 30'sx10, 9, 8
Dips 11, 9, 6
cable tricep pushdown 80x11, 9, 6
45 degree skull crushers 60x12, 11, 11
db wrist curls 30'sx12, 12, 12
reverse bb wrist curls 25x18, 16, 12
20 back extensions


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 201 lbs this morning. 4800 calories yesterday
> 
> 15 back extensions
> Ez bar curl 75x13, 12, 9
> ...



Really good work. I'm down to 196 but I think I will be going back to bulking for a little while.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2020)

198 lbs this morning 3700 calories yesterday, which is a little lower than I'd like, but my protein intake looked good.







Another hurricane is headed our way, scheduled to make landfall Tuesday, fun times!






15 mins treadmill 3.6 mph 2.5 inc
bb flat bench 135x10, 155x7, 175x4, 195x1, 200x0, 135x8
incline db press 55'sx12, 10, 9
Peck deck fly 210x10, 8, 7, 6
cable crossovers high pulleys 20x15, 25x11, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6 mph 2% inc

I'm gonna try incline db press with 60's next week.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 198 lbs this morning 3700 calories yesterday, which is a little lower than I'd like, but my protein intake looked good.
> 
> Another hurricane is headed our way, scheduled to make landfall Tuesday, fun times!
> 
> ...



Nice work. I do about 2/3 for incline whatever I do for regular bench press. Then vertical presses I do about half of bench press weight. Or you could just drop plates as you increase the incline. Just some ideas.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 14, 2020)

197 lbs this morning. Weight really seems to be bouncing around a lot lately.

3700 calories yesterday





Biceps were a little sore today still from my arm day, so instead of doing back today, I did legs. That worked out well because legs were feeling awesome today and hit some new pr's for me.

deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 295x4, 325x1, 355x1
squats 45x12, 135x10, 185x10, 225x6, 225x4, 245x3, 285x2
star trac leg extensions 210x12, 225x7, 6, 5
lying leg curl 120x9, 110x10, 5, 100x6
Adductor 205x18, 12, 10
Hammer Str standing calf 360x10, 380x9, 400x8, 6
Isolated standing calf raises 12, 8, 6
standing calf raises 15, 14, 12

On squats, I am noticing my form start to degrade when I get to these weights I can only do a few reps on. So I've been trying to do what I can keep halfway decent form on.

The same thing is happening on my 1rm deadlifts. They aren't pretty. My form is way better on the lifts I can do 6-10 reps on. But I also want to keep pushing myself to see if I can do a better 1rm each week. Open to feedback/suggestions.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 14, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 197 lbs this morning. Weight really seems to be bouncing around a lot lately.
> 
> 3700 calories yesterday
> 
> ...



Very good work. You can do any kind of squats, hack squats, front squats, split squats, whatever works for you. Just listen to your body and try not to sacrifice form for weight. You're doing really good so you will get there plenty soon enough.


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> On squats, I am noticing my form start to degrade when I get to these weights I can only do a few reps on. So I've been trying to do what I can keep halfway decent form on.
> 
> The same thing is happening on my 1rm deadlifts. They aren't pretty. My form is way better on the lifts I can do 6-10 reps on. But I also want to keep pushing myself to see if I can do a better 1rm each week. Open to feedback/suggestions.



Heavy weights for low reps has a skill component to it too. Years and years and thousands of reps to get to the point where every rep will look the same, even at higher weights. 

I'd say to sticking to 5 RM testing if you're so inclined to test maxes. You'll 100% still get stronger doing 5's, and much more safely, and you'll be getting in good practice on form. 

I wouldn't test every week either, stick to the 6-10 rep range that you state is your sweet spot for training, which should be the majority. Don't get caught up in constant testing, that only takes away from valuable training.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Heavy weights for low reps has a skill component to it too. Years and years and thousands of reps to get to the point where every rep will look the same, even at higher weights.
> 
> I'd say to sticking to 5 RM testing if you're so inclined to test maxes. You'll 100% still get stronger doing 5's, and much more safely, and you'll be getting in good practice on form.
> 
> I wouldn't test every week either, stick to the 6-10 rep range that you state is your sweet spot for training, which should be the majority. Don't get caught up in constant testing, that only takes away from valuable training.



Ok, will do thanks CJ! And yeah safety is a concern for me too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 15, 2020)

198 lbs this morning 4200 calories yesterday. 

I am upping my calorie goals to 4k calories a day.






Home gym was closed due to hurricane today, which missed us and went in around Mobile. So I went to the alternative gym, which was interesting to say the least.

One kid got kicked out and membership revoked as soon as I got there, he got into it with the manager and called manager the N word.

Then there was a 300 lbs dude with a face bandana and sunglasses dancing in front of the dumbell rack for like 15 mins, looked like he was filming a rap video.

Then there was a bulked up dude doing curls upside down on the lat pull with his head on the seat, he couldn't get comfortable (I wonder why) and had to keep changing up his positioning.

I'm sorry I'm not ballsy enough to film all this, but this gym is the most entertaining I've been to.

Had a decent back day

Wide grip lat pulldown 140x12, 10, 8, 6
Cable lat pull throughs 120x12, 11, 10, 9
seated cable low row 145x12, 11, 10
Life fitness iso row 90/s x 20, 16, 15
seated face pulls 70x8, 55x12, 10, 40x10
reverse cable crossovers, high pulleys 12x15, 12, 13, 8


----------



## CJ (Sep 15, 2020)

Film it, there's a tread to add to. :32 (20)::32 (20):


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 15, 2020)

I want to train at this gym.  Sounds fun! Haha


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 16, 2020)

That's wild.  I would have a hard time finding my groove in that environment.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 16, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> That's wild.  I would have a hard time finding my groove in that environment.



I hate racism so I would not be able to workout there either.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 16, 2020)

Sounds like every commercial gym here


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I hate racism so I would not be able to workout there either.



Well not that it makes it any better, but the kid who called the manager the N word and the manager were both black. 

The thing I do like about this gym is it has a lot more diversity - people from different ethnic backgrounds than my home gym. Haven't seen any racist stuff other than that one incident.

My home gym is probably 95% white and older population. Don't get me wrong, I love old people, but they can be weird too lol. 

We have a really cool looking hardcore bodybuilder gym about 10-15 mins away from me. I'd like to eventually get a membership there, but I can't see carrying 3 gym memberships right now.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 16, 2020)

So the progressive overload camp would only have u testing your 1RM once every two or three months.  
I don’t really do a drawn out progressive overload plan over two to three months however—i more or less just space it out over one month. 
That being said, I typically don’t do anything more than 3RM.
Good work on deadlifts and squats.  Seems like you’re finding a groove.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> So the progressive overload camp would only have u testing your 1RM once every two or three months.
> I don’t really do a drawn out progressive overload plan over two to three months however—i more or less just space it out over one month.
> That being said, I typically don’t do anything more than 3RM.
> Good work on deadlifts and squats.  Seems like you’re finding a groove.



Thanks man, yeah I have been finally moving some weight that I am not super embarassed to post numbers about LOL (except for bench press which is still lagging). 

Not sure if you remember we were talking about the incline db press a while back and you said something to the effect that I'd be working with 60's in no time. And for me it was hard to fathom, but I'm gonna try next chest day.

I just gotta keep my form right on these deadlifts and squats. I've been banging up my shins on deadlifts. My trainer is supposed to work with me on it this weekend.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2020)

Damn thats a huge difference between those 2 pics, good job dude!
As for bangin up ur shins, thats a good sign you're keeping the bar close to your body


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks! The first time it happened, I didn't even notice till after when I saw blood. I figured I hit it on the downward part. Then the following week I realized I was hitting it on the way up with the bar when it happened again.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks! The first time it happened, I didn't even notice till after when I saw blood. I figured I hit it on the downward part. Then the following week I realized I was hitting it on the way up with the bar when it happened again.



This happened from deadlifts? If yes, I'm guessing they might have a 45 lb hex/trap bar somewhere? I flip it around so the handles are down.
https://www.t-nation.com/training/tip-3-reasons-trap-bar-deadlifts-are-king


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks! The first time it happened, I didn't even notice till after when I saw blood. I figured I hit it on the downward part. Then the following week I realized I was hitting it on the way up with the bar when it happened again.



Totally normal. Just don't use a bar with center knurling. :32 (7):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> This happened from deadlifts? If yes, I'm guessing they might have a 45 lb hex/trap bar somewhere? I flip it around so the handles are down.
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/tip-3-reasons-trap-bar-deadlifts-are-king



This paragraph from your article sums me up perfectly:

" The true reason they won't make the switch [to trap bar deadlift] is bro-based stubbornness, not because a barbell "works better for them." They think that it's not a true deadlift if you don't pull with a straight bar from the floor. Those are the same people who don't have long-term health, strength, and wellness in mind. Are you sure you want to be one of them?"

Lol

I think we have a trap bar at the gym. It is cumbersome, and it just doesn't look as cool as a traditional bar deadlift! Hopefully I will lose my stuborness and try it out soon.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Totally normal. Just don't use a bar with center knurling. :32 (7):



Wow I pretty much thought I was the only spaz with scabs on my shins from deadlifting. You're sure about this? Gibs do you have scabs on your shins?


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 17, 2020)

Have you thought about pants, CR?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Have you thought about pants, CR?



No way! Naked deadlifts are way more fun dude! Hahaha

Idk I sweat my ass off in shorts I would rather see if I can correct this issue first. If not then maybe I'll be doomed to a life of trap bar dl's and pants. :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wow I pretty much thought I was the only spaz with scabs on my shins from deadlifting. You're sure about this? Gibs do you have scabs on your shins?



Always man, and then keep ripping them back open. I use deadlift socks but they really dont help much at all as far as breaking skin. Man up


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> No way! Naked deadlifts are way more fun dude! Hahaha
> 
> Idk I sweat my ass off in shorts I would rather see if I can correct this issue first. If not then maybe I'll be doomed to a life of trap bar dl's and pants. :32 (6):



you can also get shin savers, something like these, i don't use them and am not promoting these specific ones, just the first thing that popped up on the ol google...
https://tuffwraps.com/products/tuff...ium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&ad_id=294108358993&gclid=CjwKCAjw74b7BRA_EiwAF8yHFOW5olEARmbsW2X0iofSNYStDSsgYmAPl12HcWR2nBobqdiXQhuf6hoCBBEQAvD_BwE


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you can also get shin savers, something like these, i don't use them and am not promoting these specific ones, just the first thing that popped up on the ol google...
> https://tuffwraps.com/products/tuff...ium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&ad_id=294108358993&gclid=CjwKCAjw74b7BRA_EiwAF8yHFOW5olEARmbsW2X0iofSNYStDSsgYmAPl12HcWR2nBobqdiXQhuf6hoCBBEQAvD_BwE



With as much harassment as I got for wearing gloves at one point in time, I can't imagine rolling up in these. Gym bros will be like "what are you playing a soccer game after this cohiba?"


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> With as much harassment as I got for wearing gloves at one point in time, I can't imagine rolling up in these. Gym bros will be like "what are you playing a soccer game after this cohiba?"



Who gives a flying monkey turd what anybody thinks. If it protects you from injury I say its cool! 
https://darkironfitnessstore.com/


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Who gives a flying monkey turd what anybody thinks. If it protects you from injury I say its cool!
> https://darkironfitnessstore.com/



I mean, I should probably wear a helmet then too cuz I keep hitting my head on shit at the gym.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I mean, I should probably wear a helmet then too cuz I keep hitting my head on shit at the gym.



LOL

Or you could just show up with your whole body wrapped in bubble wrap. See what the meatheads say about that!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> LOL
> 
> Or you could just show up with your whole body wrapped in bubble wrap. See what the meatheads say about that!



Perfect!

197 lbs this morning, long story but I barely ate anything and didn't track food yesterday. Started up back to normal today.

25 decline situps
Hammer Str shoulder press 190x8, 7, 6, 5, 4
db side lateral raises 30'sx12, 10, 8, 6
db front lateral raises 25x12, 10, 10
db shrugs 85'sx10, 9, 8
reverse cable crossovers, ab high pulleys 10.5x16, 10, 11, 8
cable external rotation 17.5x13, 10, 9
cable internal rotation 29x12, 12, 10

Good day, meant to do more situp sets, but I was taking too long and had to get to work.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Perfect!
> 
> 197 lbs this morning, long story but I barely ate anything and didn't track food yesterday. Started up back to normal today.
> 
> ...



Nice work man. Maybe try some pauses at the top of your shrugs. I could really feel a difference when I started doing it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Nice work man. Maybe try some pauses at the top of your shrugs. I could really feel a difference when I started doing it.



I almost always do a hold on the last set, I just don't write it down. I do each set to failure (especially when I'm only doing 3 sets for one muscle, traps in this case), then I'll do a hold for as long as I can on the last rep.

Another thing I'll do sometimes similar is let the weight down as slow as I can on the last set. I tend to do that on overhead shoulder press on that hammer strength equipment.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Damn thats a huge difference between those 2 pics, good job dude!
> As for bangin up ur shins, thats a good sign you're keeping the bar close to your body


what he said.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I almost always do a hold on the last set, I just don't write it down. I do each set to failure (especially when I'm only doing 3 sets for one muscle, traps in this case), then I'll do a hold for as long as I can on the last rep.
> 
> Another thing I'll do sometimes similar is let the weight down as slow as I can on the last set. I tend to do that on overhead shoulder press on that hammer strength equipment.



2 second hold top of each shrug every set. 
If you have a hammerstrength shrug machine, do variations; bending over slightly, facing the pad leaning slightly towards it, etc.
Also i always liked behind the back shrugs on the Smith machine.
Double/triple dropsets after last set.
Couple ideas.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2020)

2nd Breakfast this morning, I get 2 sausage egg mcmuffins and make a double out of them:





My diet is getting back on track. I only had 2800 calories yesterday and even less the day before because I was having some digestion issues (farting and shitting all day basically) that took their toll on me.

Weighed in at 200 lbs this morning, but it was after 1st breakfast and workout. Not first thing when I wake up like I normally do.

Arm day was different, tried some suggestions regarding the thread I had started on 1st rep issues I was having. 

Discovered something good: if I start my dips from the bottom position, they seem to go way better and I get good form on all reps. I was starting from the raised position and it was giving me a tough time in the beginning for some reason.

Also did lower weight, higher volume today to change things up a bit and go easy on this bicep strain I have going on.

30 decline situps
dips 12, 9, 7
cable tricep pushdown 80x9, 7, 6
overhead db ext 50x12, 10, 9
iso cable pushdowns 12.5x25, 25, 21, 
30 decline situps
ez bar curl 20x18, 60x16, 12, 10, 10
alternating db curls 25'sx15, 15, 15
concentration curls 25x20, 15, 12
db wrist curls 30'sx14, 13, 12
reverse bb wrist curls 35x12, 9, 8


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 18, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> LOL
> 
> Or you could just show up with your whole body wrapped in bubble wrap. See what the meatheads say about that!



and still would get kicked out because you didn't have a mask on!!  lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Also did lower weight, higher volume today to change things up a bit and go easy on this bicep strain I have going on.



I figured out that the muscle in my back that keeps hurting is curl related. So I will be re-evaluating how much weight I curl. Want big biceps but I guess I will have to be more patient. Might shoot for 25 reps of whatever weight I can handle.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2020)

jlong78la said:


> and still would get kicked out because you didn't have a mask on!!  lol



Thank God we don't have to wear masks in our gym workout areas, only in the lobby and public areas (it's a YMCA).



Skullcrusher said:


> I figured out that the muscle in my back that keeps hurting is curl related. So I will be re-evaluating how much weight I curl. Want big biceps but I guess I will have to be more patient. Might shoot for 25 reps of whatever weight I can handle.



You're not the first person I've heard complain of back issues from curling believe it or not. I stand for Ez bar curls, and I think that is what can be problematic for some people.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you can also get shin savers, something like these, i don't use them and am not promoting these specific ones, just the first thing that popped up on the ol google...
> https://tuffwraps.com/products/tuff...ium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&ad_id=294108358993&gclid=CjwKCAjw74b7BRA_EiwAF8yHFOW5olEARmbsW2X0iofSNYStDSsgYmAPl12HcWR2nBobqdiXQhuf6hoCBBEQAvD_BwE



I've seen guys just kind of roll their knee sleeves down over their shins.  Seems like that would work.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 18, 2020)

jlong78la said:


> and still would get kicked out because you didn't have a mask on!!  lol



Gyms are excused from the mask mandate where I live.


----------



## jlong78la (Sep 18, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Gyms are excused from the mask mandate where I live.



We have to wear them the entire time except for when you are at your "station".  So I can at least take it off when I am lifting.  I am so over this Rona.....I'm gonna need bail money if i ever see anyone eating a damn bat.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2020)

My son and I are doing kickboxing training again now, and the trainers make us wear masks the whole time. It is a pain in the ass, but I look at it more like a challenge. It's helping toughen me up. And when I can do jump rope without the mask, I'll be a jedi LOL.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2020)

197 lbs this morning. Fell short on calorie intake yesterday, 3500 calories.







At my Sunday gym today
1.25 mins jump rope
flat bb bench press 45x15, 135x10, 155x7, 175x3, 155x5, 5, 4
1 min jump rope
Incline db press 60'sx8, 7, 5, 55'sx8
pec deck fly 210x12, 10, 8, 6
cable crossovers high pulleys 20x20, 25x12, 11, 10
1.25 mins jump rope


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2020)

197 lbs again this morning, 4300 calories yesterday but I ate a lot of ice cream last night.

Deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 275x5, 5, 5
Bb squats 45x10, 135x10, 225x6, 5, 4
Star trac leg ext 210x12, 10, 10, 215x9
Lying leg curl 120x10, 9, 7, 4
Adductor 205x20, 16, 11
Hammer Str standing calf 360x10, 380x9, 400x7, 6
Isolated calf raises 12, 10, 8, 8
Calf raises 15, 12, 11

Had a good leg day, I was pretty drenched in sweat during my squats, and my calves were burning at the end.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 197 lbs again this morning, 4300 calories yesterday but I ate a lot of ice cream last night.
> 
> Deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 275x5, 5, 5
> Bb squats 45x10, 135x10, 225x6, 5, 4
> ...



Cool you are doing some squats. 

I was trying to do both deadlifts and squats on leg day but it got to be too much for me.

Good job man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Cool you are doing some squats.
> 
> I was trying to do both deadlifts and squats on leg day but it got to be too much for me.
> 
> Good job man.



It has been too much for me at times when natural, I have to limit the number of sets I can do. Or else I'll be way too sore for too long.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 22, 2020)

I see u added in some isolated calf raises. Good on u.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 22, 2020)

I do squats and deadlifts together on my dynamic lower days and man does it take a lot out of me


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Sep 22, 2020)

My man! Killing it and staying positive in a crisis!!! The kick boxing sounds fun.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 22, 2020)

197 lbs this morning, 4600 calories yesterday. Imgur image hosting is glitching out so bad I can't post my macro screenshots that often these days, probably need to try something new.

So I realized today that I can't remember the last time my lats were sore. So I tried to wear them out today and see what happens. Calves were a little sore this morning from yesterday.

Oblique extensions bw x 10
Wide grip lat pulldown 150x10, 8, 7, 7, 7, 6
Db lat pullovers 65x12, 10, 7, 7
Cable lat pull throughs wide grip bar 65x10, 7, 5, 57.5x7, 50x4
seated cable low rows 145x12, 10, 9, 7
oblique extensions bwx12
hammer str iso rows 90/sx15, 115/sx10, 9, 8
reverse cable crossovers high pulleys 12.5x20, 12, 10, 8, shoulder high pulleys 7.5x12, 10, 10, 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 197 lbs this morning, 4600 calories yesterday. Imgur image hosting is glitching out so bad I can't post my macro screenshots that often these days, probably need to try something new.
> 
> So I realized today that I can't remember the last time my lats were sore. So I tried to wear them out today and see what happens. Calves were a little sore this morning from yesterday.
> 
> ...



What are oblique extensions?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 22, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> What are oblique extensions?



I wasn't really sure what it's called, but basically we have a 45 degree back extension thing you stand in (like this https://youtu.be/ph3pddpKzzw). Instead of facing the ground like usual, I faced sideways and use it that way. And I don't really know if it is so much obliques as just core training. I just wanted to try it out because I have seen a lot of people do it before and I try to mix in some core training usually.

I meant to do another set and just forgot. It wasn't that great though, I feel like medicine ball twists, TRX, and situps / crunches are better for that sideways core work.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I wasn't really sure what it's called, but basically we have a 45 degree back extension thing you stand in (like this https://youtu.be/ph3pddpKzzw). Instead of facing the ground like usual, I faced sideways and use it that way. And I don't really know if it is so much obliques as just core training. I just wanted to try it out because I have seen a lot of people do it before and I try to mix in some core training usually.
> 
> I meant to do another set and just forgot. It wasn't that great though, I feel like medicine ball twists, TRX, and situps / crunches are better for that sideways core work.



It's a 45 degree Roman chair for hyperextensions. 
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/Wt45Hyperextension

Never seen anybody use them sideways but maybe its a thing. There is a horizontal Roman chair too.

For obliques I will be doing twisting sit ups and bent over broomstick twists later this week. I use a light and short standard barbell instead of a broomstick. Arnold did 100 twists each side. Going to see how many I can do...


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2020)

You want to hit the obliques and all the little side core muscles, do 1 arm suitcase carries.

Pick up a heavy ass DB/KB in one hand and go for a walk, keeping your posture as upright as possible. Don't stick out the opposing arm for counterbalance either.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 25, 2020)

197 lbs this morning, 4400 calories yesterday. 

I have been good about keeping my calorie intake above 4k the past few days. I took an extra rest day yesterday because my sleep was really bad for 2 nights in a row. I went so far as even going to the gym yesterday and getting on the treadmill, but I couldn't shake the cobwebs from my brain and realized it was stupid. Went home and went back to bed.

Had kickboxing with my son yesterday evening, which was fun.





If any of y'all want to connect on instagram, follow me _dadofdarkness_

Today was shoulders. Progress seems to have leveled off, so I'm going to adjust some rep ranges next week.

20 roman chair leg lifts
hammer str shoulder press 10x20, 195x7, 5
190x6, 3
db side lateral raise 30'sx12, 10, 7, 6
db front lateral raise 25'sx9, 20'sx10, 9, 9
db shrugs 80'sx12, 10, 10, 8
calf machine shrugs 270x12, 290x12, 310x11, 330x10
reverse cable crossovers ab high pulleys 10.5x20, 13, 10, 8
cable external rotation 17.5x14, 12, 12
cable internal rotation 27.5x12, 8, 24x 8
rc leg lifts x 20

Joints and tendons were aching on shoulder rotations this week.


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2020)

Dad of darkness. Lmao.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> Dad of darkness. Lmao.



Yeah I was a bad mofo in a past life LOL


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 27, 2020)

198 lbs this morning, 4400 calories yesterday.







35 decline situps
dip assist warmup x15
dips 12, 8, 9, 7
cable tricep pushdown 80x12, 10, 8
overhead db tricep ext 50x15, 12, 10
25 decline situps
ez bar curl 20x15, 60x18, 12, 12, 10
cable curls w/rope 35x17, 16, 16
concentration curls 30x15, 14, 12
20 decline situps
db wrist curls 30x15, 12, 12
bb reverse wrist curls 35x15, 11, 9

Was feeling mediocre in the gym today, but strength was good and definitely up from the bad arm day I had last week. I am trying to get where I can do 100 decline situps during a workout in 3 sets. Making some progress, abs were burning on the last set.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 27, 2020)

Made creole seafood pasta tonight for the fam.






Ingredients:
Deer sausage
crawfish tails
lump crabmeat
minced garlic
green onion
yellow and red bell pepper
butter 
heavy cream
creole seasoning

Brown the deer sausage, throw in everything else, simmer for 30 mins. Serve over pasta.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 1, 2020)

195 lbs this morning. Still feeling a little weak from this vaccine response.

Changing up my routine now to accomodate for hunting season because there will be times when I have to go 2-3 days without lifting. 

New routine will be 4 days:
chest and triceps
legs
back and biceps
shoulders

Today was my first chest/triceps day. Not only am I feeling week, but not used to doing tri's after chest so had to compensate for that as well.

Flat bb bench press 45x15, 135x10, 155x7, 5, 4
Incline db curls 55'sx9, 8, 7
HS Pec deck fly 145x15, 160x11, 9
cable crossovers high pulleys 25x13, 10, 9
dip assist 40x7, 50x9, 6
cable tricep pushdown 70x12, 9, 6
overhead db tricep ext 45x15, 13, 12
revers bb wrist curls 35x14, 10, 7

Routine took 1:20 hrs, so I think this will work, and I can add more when I have more time.

Another thing going on is I decided to cruise rather than PCT this time, because I just feel like it will be better for me to manage my own hormone levels. I don't mind the injections, and aging has sucked in a lot of ways. My testosterone levels had fluctuated a lot even prior to doing any exogenous test over the past year. So if I can control that, I like the idea.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 1, 2020)

Just realized I wrote incline db curls in the last post, and that was supposed to be incline db *press*


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## jlong78la (Oct 2, 2020)

The creole seafood pasta looks freaking awesome!  Love your posts.  Keep killin it


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 2, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Made creole seafood pasta tonight for the fam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife would eat that entire bowl lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> My wife would eat that entire bowl lol



It's so good, and so easy to make. It's my daughter's favorite meal too, she begs me to make it. Sometimes I throw in oysters or shrimp. Just depends on what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2020)

That looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

166 lbs this morning. 3200 calories yesterday.

Gotta work on getting my calorie intake back up.






bb squat 45x10, 135x10, 225x7, 275x5, 4
deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 5
Stat trac leg extension 210x15, 12, 12, 9
lying leg curl 120x12, 10, 8, 6
Adductor (maxed) 205x20, 15, 15
Hammer str standing calf raise 380x12, 400x10, 7
Seated calf 90x15, 12, 10, 9

Did not hit my shins on deadlifts today woop woop!


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2020)

Did you lose a leg? 166......


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> Did you lose a leg? 166......



LOL 196! Idk wtf I'm saying these days obviously. Yesterday I wrote I did curls on chest/tricep day. It must be the vaccine!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 3, 2020)

196 lbs this morning. 3800 calories yesterday.

Surpassed my goal of 100 decline situps today and hit 105 

decline situps x 40
wide grip lat pulldown 140x 12, 10, 7
hammer str iso row 115/s x 12, 10, 9
seated cable low row 145x13, 11, 8
reverse cable crossovers shoulder height 12.5x15, 12, 7, high pulleys 10x15, 12, 12
decline situps x 35
ez bar curls 60x20, 65x12, 10
alternating db curls 30'sx12, 10, 10
Concentration curls 30x14, 10, 7
db wrist curls 35x10, 7, 30x11
decline situps x 30

Wifey and I got a room in the French Quarter tonight. Gonna get some nekked cardio with this one


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 3, 2020)

Good workout.  Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 4, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 166 lbs this morning. 3200 calories yesterday.
> 
> Gotta work on getting my calorie intake back up.



Nice workout man!

Sorry I been so busy. The 1st was my b-day. Got a new 7.4 cu feet mini-fridge. Had to set-up a whole mini kitchen specific for protein shakes, supps, etc.

Anyway how did you drop so much weight? Eat some oats!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 4, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 196 lbs this morning. 3800 calories yesterday.
> 
> Surpassed my goal of 100 decline situps today and hit 105
> 
> ...



LOL nekked cardio, hell yeah! 

196...okay I just needed to keep reading! 

Incredible workout. Sorry I missed so many.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 6, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 4k calories yesterday.

5 mins eliptical trainer
Hammer strength shoulder press 170x9, 9, 5, 150x8, 7
db side lateral raises 30'sx13, 10, 8, 6
db front lateral raise 25'sx12, 10, 10, 6
db shrugs 80'sx12, 10, 10
Behind back smith shrugs 140x12, 10, 10
reverse cable crossovers ab high pulleys 12.5x13, 9, 8, 6
cable external rotation 17.5x12, 10, 8
cable internal rotation 24x14, 12, 10
treadmill x 10 mins 3.5mph 

After reading some stuff this week, I realized that I wasn't involving my rear delts and lower traps as much as I should during external shoulder rotations. So I made a conscious effort to do that this week, and it made a huge difference. I could really feel it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 7, 2020)

Weighed in at 199 this morning. 4400 calories yesterday.

Roman chair leg raises x 20
back extensios x 20
flat bb bench press 45x15, 135x10, 155x8, 6, 5, 185x2
Incline db press 55'sx 10, 9, 7
Hammer str pec fly 160x12, 10, 9
Roman chair leg raises x 20
cable crossovers high pulleys 24x16, 25.5x12, 9
back extensions x 20
dip assist 40x12, 10, 10
cable tricep pushdown 75x11, 8, 7
db overhead tricep ext 45x16, 14, 12
reverse bb wrist curls 35x16, 12,  10
Roman chair leg raises x 20
back extensios x 20

Felt good today, did better than last week.


----------



## jlong78la (Oct 8, 2020)

You are killing it


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 8, 2020)

jlong78la said:


> You are killing it



Thanks. It's been a slow grind the past few months. The scale hasn't moved, but I'm still seeing some small strength gains here and there. I keep upping my calorie intake too.

Trying to figure out what it will take to break 200 lbs. Also started a cruise the past 2 weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 8, 2020)

198 lbs this morning. 4200 calories yesterday







deadlifts 135x10, 225x10, 275x5, 5, 300x3, 315x2, 335x1
star trac angled leg press  280x12, 370x10, 460x6, 6, 5
star trac leg extensions 220x15, 240x9, 6
lying leg curl 130x12, 8, 6
Adductor (maxed) 205x25, 20, 12
hammer str standing calf raise 400x10, 8, 7, 6
standing calf raise 25, 20, 13
Isolated calf raise 16, 12, 8

Our adductor is maxed out and my rep range is getting pretty high so I'm not sure what to do maybe I can throw a band on it or something? Might try that.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 8, 2020)

Can you throw a dumbbell on top of the stack?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 8, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Can you throw a dumbbell on top of the stack?



Not enough room. I think this thing was made for old ladies.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 9, 2020)

Good numbers, dude.  How much of that 198lbs is in your quads?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks man, but I am frustrated with my legs because they have no definition. I've just resigned to the fact they may never look jacked. 

I do have a lot of room to grow on squats and deadlifts though, and I'm gonna keep working on that. I need to improve on form a lot, and also get heavier.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 9, 2020)

The standing calf raise machine is maxed at 400 too.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Our adductor is maxed out and my rep range is getting pretty high so I'm not sure what to do maybe I can throw a band on it or something? Might try that.



A band could definitely work, or you could try tempo reps. Pauses on the squeeze for however many seconds. 3-5 seconds on the eccentrics. 

I would just be cautious of over using them in this manner. They will be utilized a lot on squats, leg presses, etc


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 9, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> A band could definitely work, or you could try tempo reps. Pauses on the squeeze for however many seconds. 3-5 seconds on the eccentrics.
> 
> I would just be cautious of over using them in this manner. They will be utilized a lot on squats, leg presses, etc



Ok good idea. I haven't had any issues with my adductors thus far, but I'll definitely keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 9, 2020)

you sound like me with my calves right there lol.
put in the work those legs will grow and separate man!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 9, 2020)

Stay safe with Hurricane Delta.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 9, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Stay safe with Hurricane Delta.



Thanks, but New Orleans lucked out on this one. Unfortunately Lake Charles is getting hit again for a second time this year. I feel bad for those guys west of us.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 9, 2020)

198 lbs this morning again. Rest Day

I did a good job on my calves yesterday because they are pretty sore this morning. I'm thinking I need to get my quads sore like this though...

Food logs from the past week:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrT4y5rjffktCyKtoxo67BjyTP44pJfC/view?usp=sharing

4000 calories yesterday. I'm starting to do better at keeping them above 4k lately.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 11, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. 4300 calories yesterday

5 mins treadmill
wide grip lat pulldown 145x12, 10, 9, 6
hammer strength iso rows 125/sx12, 10, 8 
seated cable low row 160x12, 10, 8
reverse cable crossovers shoulder height 12.5x16, 10, 8 high pulleys 10.5x16, 12, 9
ez bar curl 75x14, 12, 9
alternating db curls 35's x 13, 11, 9
concentration curls 30'sx6, 25x9, 20x6, 15x15
db wrist curls 35x10, 10, 6

Felt good at the gym today, hit some better weights/reps than last week.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 11, 2020)

8 months, 24 lbs gained. very nice. how does your body composition and strength differ overall now dude?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 11, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> 8 months, 24 lbs gained. very nice. how does your body composition and strength differ overall now dude?



It's been an interesting change, and the biggest weight change came while I was on dbol. But a lot of that was bloat and water weight, only minor strength gains. 

The last 2-3 months my strength has really been catching up, even though I haven't put on more weight. I've also been progressively increasing my calorie intake trying to figure out what it will take to put more weight on.

I've noticed more muscle definition the last 2-3 months, especially in my shoulders, although the weird thing is my bodyfat doesn't seem to have changed much throughout all of this time.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 11, 2020)

sounds like ur on the right track brother.
slow n steady wins the race


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 11, 2020)

201 lbs this morning. 4200 calories yesterday.

5 mins treadmill
BM shoulder press machine 60x12, 100x15, 115x11, 9, 7
Life fitness side lateral raise 90x10, 10, 10
cable side lateral raises ss w/ front raises 17.5x10, 15.5x10, 12.5x10, 10x12
db shrugs 80's x 12, 12, 10
Behind back smith shrugs 140x12, 10, 8
reverse cable crossovers ab high pulleys 12.5x12, 11, 10, 9, 7
cable external rotation 17.5x12, 10, 8
cable internal rotation 24x14, 12, 10

Pretty happy to break 200 lbs, hope I can keep it going.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 13, 2020)

199 lbs this morning, 4500 calories yesterday.

Bb flat bench press 45x15, 135x10, 155x9, 7, 6, 185x1
incline db press 55's x 12, 10, 8
hammer str pec fly 165x12, 10, 9
cable crossovers high pulleys 25x15, 10, 9
5 mins treadmill
dips assist 30x9, 40x12, 13
cable tricep pushdown 75x12, 11, 10
db overhead tricep ext 50x14, 12, 11
bb reverse wrist curls 35x18, 12, 10

Somehow I spent 2 hrs at the gym today doing this, which is not ideal. I guess I was texting too much and taking too long of rests between sets.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 13, 2020)

I just take my time. When I feel up to supersets I do them. Normally I only rest long enough to catch my breath.

Are you doing the 5 min treadmill to keep your heart rate up?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 13, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I just take my time. When I feel up to supersets I do them. Normally I only rest long enough to catch my breath.
> 
> Are you doing the 5 min treadmill to keep your heart rate up?



Not today, was just taking a break to give my triceps more of a rest before focusing on them. But sometimes I do cardio stuff in between to keep my heart rate up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 14, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. 4100 calories yesterday.

Bb deadlifts 135x12, 225x10, 275x6, 5, 315x2, 345x1
star trac angled leg press 280x15, 370x10, 10, 10, 420x6, 6
star trac leg extensions 220x15, 12, 12, 240x6, 6
Lying leg curl 140x11, 130x8, 6, 120x5
Adductor 205x12, 10, 8
Hammer strength standing calf 400x12, 10, 7, 7
isolated bw calf raises 10, 9
standing calf raises bw 20, 17

Tried to hit my quads a little harder today. Did leg press in lieu of squats due to some knee pain. Tried not to murder my calves like I did last week, because it took them 5 days to recover from that. Also did not hit my shins on deadlifts, that's 2 out of the last 3 sessions  Strength was good today.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

Good job man.

I know if I go to heavy on leg extensions that my knees end up hurting. Not sure if that is what is happening with you or not.

You reminded me of the week I murdered my calves and couldn't hardly walk!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Good job man.
> 
> I know if I go to heavy on leg extensions that my knees end up hurting. Not sure if that is what is happening with you or not.
> 
> You reminded me of the week I murdered my calves and couldn't hardly walk!



I'm not sure what the cause of my knee pain is, but after stretching, the first thing I did was a 45 lbs squat warmup, and I knew at that point squats would be a no-go.

So I think I hit the sweet spot on calves because they are just mildly sore. Good news is quads are fine, so I think I can work them even harder next leg day. Gonna try to make these suckers grow!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

Well my knee sleeves helped. These were the ones I got:
https://darkironfitnessstore.com/products/dark-iron-fitness-adjustable-knee-sleeves

If you like deadlifts then you might reconsider Trap Bar Deadlift since it is good for quads, easy on lower back. 

Kind of a cross between deadlift and squat. Hell you could do both if you want.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> If you like deadlifts then you might reconsider Trap Bar Deadlift since it is good for quads, easy on lower back.
> 
> Kind of a cross between deadlift and squat. Hell you could do both if you want.



Yeah I looked around at my main gym the other day, and we didn't have one. Maybe it was the gym I go to on sundays that has one. I will try it if I hit that gym on leg day.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm actually trying to grow my quads too so I been looking into stuff. My legs are getting muscular but not gaining mass yet.

Another one I'm considering:

Sumo Deadlift


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 16, 2020)

Where is your knee hurting? Like what area specifically.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 16, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Where is your knee hurting? Like what area specifically.



It's only when I get in the downward part of the squat, and it's kinda hard to tell, maybe the front is the best way to describe it?

Man I just realized I haven't been doing that flossing thing the past few weeks too. I totally forgot about that. I'm gonna try that some.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 16, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's only when I get in the downward part of the squat, and it's kinda hard to tell, maybe the front is the best way to describe it?
> 
> Man I just realized I haven't been doing that flossing thing the past few weeks too. I totally forgot about that. I'm gonna try that some.



Front part as in around the kneecap? 

I have similar issues in my left knee that finally migrated to the front, lower portion. I found what I believe to be weak tendons by simply doing single leg extensions. 

Not super heavy weight. Just enough to feel a good strain, and by doing so found that my left knee is about 20-30lbs weaker than my right. 

Another good exercise I've found is tempo stepups. Just bodyweight is plenty to help build.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 16, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Front part as in around the kneecap?
> .



No a little lower feels like the joint maybe? It's pretty equal on both legs too (the pain).


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2020)

202 lbs this morning, 3300 calories yesterday (fell short on eating goals)

Jump Rope x 2 mins
Wide grip lat pulldown 150x12, 7, 6, 140x 6
hammer strength iso rows 130/sx12, 10, 9, 8
jump rope x 1.5 mins
seated cable low row 165x12, 9, 7, 4
reverse cable crossovers shoulder height pulleys 12.5x18, 12, 9, high pulleys 10.5x16, 14, 10
jump rope x 1 min
ez bar curl 75x15, 12, 9, 6
alternating db curls 30'sx 14, 10, 10
concentration curls 25x7, 20x12, 12
db wrist curls 35x12, 10, 9
jump rope 1.5 mins

Was feeling like a fatass this morning so threw in some jump rope between sets lol. Had a good day at the gym. Regular chicks at the gym seem to be getting hotter over time. We got one that I never used to pay attention to, and she is smoking hot now. Not sure if it's my imagination or she really has progressed that much hahaha.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

Eyes on the floor buddy :32 (17):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Eyes on the floor buddy :32 (17):



Lol, we have an open relationship so I'm allowed to partake every now and then.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol, we have an open relationship so I'm allowed to partake every now and then.



I really don't understand how 2 people that love each other can do that but hey more power to ya buddy


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I really don't understand how 2 people that love each other can do that but hey more power to ya buddy



It's amazing. I really need to start a thread about open relationships / polyamory sometime. It's not for everyone for sure, but we have been together 16 yrs now and love each other more than ever.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's amazing. I really need to start a thread about open relationships / polyamory sometime. It's not for everyone for sure, but we have been together 16 yrs now and love each other more than ever.



Good for you two, never in a million years over here lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 18, 2020)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...ationship-Ask-Me-Anything?p=633832#post633832


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 18, 2020)

201 lbs today. 4600 calories yesterday.

Jump Rope x 2 mins
Nautilus overhead press 65x15, 95x15, 125x12, 140x10, 155x8, 170x6, 185x1
cable side lateral raise 12.5x16, 14x12, 12, 15.5x10
cable front raise 15.5x12, 16, 12, 10
db shrugs 80's x 12, 12, 11 
behind the back cable shrugs 100x15, 15, 15
front cable shrugs 100x15, 15, 15
reverse cable crossovers ab high pulles 12.5x12, 10.5x12, 9x8, 7.5x10, 5.5x15, 12 (also lowered the pulleys down to waist high for last 3 sets)
cable external rotation 17.5x15, 12, 8
cable internal rotation 24x14, 12, 12
jump rope x 2 mins

I have plenty of time on saturdays and sundays so I do a little more on those days sometimes. Added a lot of extra sets today. Felt really good, was sweating my ass off by the end. I am having a little forearm tendonitis still so avoiding db raises because those seem to really aggravate it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2020)

200 lbs this morning. 3600 calories yesterday.

35 decline situps
bb flat bench press 45x10,  135x10, 155x7, 6, 135x7
db incline bench press 55'sx12, 10, 9
hammer str pec fly 165x12, 10, 10
cable crossovers high pulleys 25.5x16, 12, 11
35 decline situps
dip assist 40x13, 12, 10
cable tricep pushdown 80x12, 9, 6
30 decline situps
db overhead tricep ext 50x14, 12, 11
bb reverse wrist curls 35x20, 14, 10


Got off creatine this week at the advice of my dermatologist to help manage liver enzymes while on accutane. Lowered calorie goals to 3800 because I am starting to feel a little fluffy and my upper ab definition is going away. Struggled on flat bench today, but did a little better on some other lifts. This workout took 1 hr 40 mins. I don't get it, it doesn't seem like this much stuff should take that long. I think I'm camping too long on the bench press. I will time my rest intervals next week.


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2020)

If you need to shorten the time, your Pec Flyes and Cable Crossovers are very similar. You could drop one for now, switch between them every so often.

Same with Tricep Pushdowns. Those are covered by doing the Dips.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If you need to shorten the time, your Pec Flyes and Cable Crossovers are very similar. You could drop one for now, switch between them every so often.
> 
> Same with Tricep Pushdowns. Those are covered by doing the Dips.



Good points. I had time today, but I can see this being an issue when I am pressed.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 200 lbs this morning. 3600 calories yesterday.
> 
> 35 decline situps
> bb flat bench press 45x10,  135x10, 155x7, 6, 135x7
> ...



Accutane scares the hell out of me.  

As for saving time.  Look at super setting some things.  You could superset your dips with your pushdowns.  Are you doing reverse curls with a straight bar?  You could SS the reverse curls with the overhead DB extensions.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah you're right good idea.

Accutane is a bitch, but the good thing is if you do a successful run and finish it, your acne problems will be solved for years.

Around mid cycle week 8 I guess I started getting bad acne around shoulders and stomach area (which was a first for me), so I'm hoping this will knock out the issue for good.

I cut an accutane cycle short last year because I didn't know how to manage the sides at the time and injured myself. But it definitely fixed a few problem areas for me, those areas didn't flare up at all this time around.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 21, 2020)

200 lbs this morning. 3200 calories yesterday.

bb squats bwx10, 45x10, 135x10, 225x8, 8, 7
bb deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 8, 7
precor leg extension 130x12, 12, 12, 140x12, 150x10, 170x9, 190x8, 210x5, 230x3
lying leg curl 140x12, 8, 130x8, 120x6
adductor 205x12, 10, 8 (2 sec hold each rep)
hammer str standing calf raise 400x12, 10, 8, 7
isolated calf raises bw x 12, 10, 10, 8

So I flossed knees last night, and what do you know, they felt fine today. So I just need to remember to do that night before leg days. Still trying to push my quads a little harder so I spent a lot more time on them than normal. Had a good workout today.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 22, 2020)

Bro that’s a pretty nice leg extension and calf raise holy shit


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> Bro that’s a pretty nice leg extension and calf raise holy shit



Thanks if you saw my calves you'd say no way they can lift that stack of plates LOL. It's a shame there's no calf raise competitions hahaha. I'm all dispraportionate. Need to work more on my squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey I bought a landmine attachment with v-bar that will fit into my oly plates yesterday. When I was looking up best landmine exercises I came across Landmine Squats and remembered your knees.

Landmine Squats

Benefits:

Builds strength, muscle, and explosiveness in the legs
Helps beginners learn the proper squat pattern, since the arc of the bar naturally travels back, making it easier to sit back and stay upright at the bottom of the squat
Great alternative for those who can't perform regular squats because of injury or mobility issues
*Easier on joints than traditional barbell back and front squats*
https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/the-5-essential-landmine-exercises.html

Before I was recommending lifts to strengthen your knees but this might work around it when your knees hurt.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Hey I bought a landmine attachment with v-bar that will fit into my oly plates yesterday. When I was looking up best landmine exercises I came across Landmine Squats and remembered your knees.
> 
> Landmine Squats
> 
> ...



Thanks, and we actually have a bar attached to a pivot at my gym. A lot of people use it. It seems like my knees are fine when I do that flossing thing the night before though. I just gotta remember to do it. I had forgotten about it a few weeks in a row there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

200 lbs this morning. 4400 calories yesterday

10 mins treadmill 3.6 mph
wide grip lat pulldown 150x12, 9, 8
hammer strength iso rows 135/s x 12, 10, 8
seated cable low row 165x12, 10, 8
reverse cable croosovers high pulleys 12.5x16, 13, 12
ez bar curl 75x12, 70x10, 8
iso cable curls 22.5x12, 19x20, 20
db wrist curls 35x10, 10, 10

Tired, only slept about 5 hrs last night. Ate over calorie goals yesterday because I knew my legs were gonna need to be fed after yesterday's workout. Legs are moderately sore today. Left bicep is tweaked apparently so I went easy on biceps. 

This is gonna be a tough week. I have kickboxing tonight, then have to do shoulders tomorrow. So my 4 day routine will be 4 days straight no rest because I go to the hunting camp this weekend to get everything ready for the season.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

After reading this article I am rethinking my big 3:
https://www.t-nation.com/training/big-3-lifts-suck-for-size-gains

I'm in it for mass and could care less about powerlifting.

Will definitely still do some variations on the big 3 though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> After reading this article I am rethinking my big 3:
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/big-3-lifts-suck-for-size-gains
> 
> I'm in it for mass and could care less about powerlifting.
> ...



Well, I do those compound lifts, and honestly nothing makes me sweat more in the gym than doing squats and deadlifts one after the other.

But if you notice on my leg days, I always do  accesory work as well. One of my trainers used to preach to do the compound lifts first, and then the accessory stuff after which he liked to call the "window dressing."

And for me, I want to get better at squats and deadlifts. I want better form, and I want to move more weight, and the only way I'll get there is through practice.

We have a couple of guys at my gym that are badass at squats. I get jealous watching them perfect form, moving decent weight...GOALS 

Maybe one of these days!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 200 lbs this morning. 3200 calories yesterday.
> 
> bb squats bwx10, 45x10, 135x10, 225x8, 8, 7
> bb deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 8, 7
> ...


Your leg extensions are way too damn high, you're leaving way too much on the table when it comes to your squats.  

Your leg extensions should not be more than your squats, period.  You need to increase your squat effort considerably, and you shouldn't be able to do that kind of leg extension when you're done.  Think of the leg extension as a finishing move to the compound squat that did 90%+ of the work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you. I do normally do a more balanced routine than that too. I was just trying to hit my quads harder that day, But you're right.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thank you. I do normally do a more balanced routine than that too. I was just trying to hit my quads harder that day, But you're right.


Apologies if that was a Johnny-Come-Lately post.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Apologies if that was a Johnny-Come-Lately post.



No, good feedback, man I was glad to see you on my journal!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> No, good feedback, man I was glad to see you on my journal!


Good to catch up with what you've been up to, and I like the record of work you're representing here.  

I have very successfully built two things in my time in the gym: 1. Triceps  2. Quads

If I can help, let me know.  Along for the ride now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Good to catch up with what you've been up to, and I like the record of work you're representing here.
> 
> I have very successfully built two things in my time in the gym: 1. Triceps  2. Quads
> 
> If I can help, let me know.  Along for the ride now.



I definitely need to improve quads. They hadn't been getting sore for a while, which was why I declared war on them yesterday. Feeling some moderate DOMS today, so I think I hit them pretty good. But you're saying I should have hit them more doing squats. I'm open to any other suggestions you might have for quads too.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2020)

IMO, your greatest focus on every workout is the compound movement(s), I leave very little on the table when I'm done with squats, DL's, or bench.

Case in point with the squats here......more sets, higher weight, even introduce some pause reps.  PR's are one of my favorite ways to torture those quads.  Additionally, Deadlifts need to be done on back day, not leg day.  Two heavy compound movement types in a single workout are out unless you know you are going to miss a gym day IMO.

I would try this based on your previous movements:
Squats
Warm Up
STRETCH
Bar x 10
135 x 10

Working Sets
225 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6
185 x 8 Pause Reps
135 x 8 Pause Reps
135 x 10

Calf Ext
4 sets of 20, any weight you can push

Leg Ext
4 sets - 150 x 12 

Leg Curls
4 sets - 140 x 8

Leg Press
4 sets - XXX x 8-10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

Ok, will try this. So for the pause reps, how many seconds? Pause at the bottom of the squat right?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, will try this. So for the pause reps, how many seconds? Pause at the bottom of the squat right?


Yep.  I like to hit the bottom and stop for two seconds.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well, I do those compound lifts, and honestly nothing makes me sweat more in the gym than doing squats and deadlifts one after the other.
> 
> But if you notice on my leg days, I always do  accesory work as well. One of my trainers used to preach to do the compound lifts first, and then the accessory stuff after which he liked to call the "window dressing."
> 
> ...



Oh yeah they are some of the best lifts that exist. It's funny. When I  started I loved deadlifts and dreaded squats. Now I am kind of opposite. So I'm  planning to alternate the regular squats and deadlifts with variations that will hopefully  produce better results. So I combined the lifts from that article with  John Meadows lifts. Will see what happens I guess. My landmine comes Monday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 23, 2020)

201 lbs this morning. 3200 calories yesterday 

Hammer strength shoulder press 
40x15, 
110x12, 
160x12, 10, 11, 
170x9, 
180x9, 
190x7, 
200x3

db side lateral raise 30'sx13, 9, 8, 6

cable front lateral raise 17.5x12, 14x12, 11, 10

db shrugs 85's x 12, 12, 10, 9, 9 

Did an abridged shoulder workout today because my 4 day routine got condensed with no rest days and some muscle groups already covered. Had kickboxing last night with my son. I'm gonna enjoy the 2-3 day rest coming up and being in the outdoors for a change.


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2020)

great work man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2020)

200 lbs this morning. 3800 calories yesterday 

35 decline situps
Flat bb bench press 
45x10
135x10
155x8
175x5
185x3
200x1
135x12, 9, 6
incline db press 55's x 12, 8, 6
30 decline situps
Hammer str pec fly 170x12, 10, 8
dip assist 40x11, 8, 6
cable tricep pushdown 75x12, 7, 70x8
30 decline situps
db overhead tricep extension 50x13, 10, 9
bb reverse wrist curls 45x12, 8, 6 

I finally got a rep at 200 on flat bench. Been working on this for a while now. All the bench press work weighed on what I was able to do on triceps today, but I'm thinking maybe I should keep the focus on bench press since that is such a lagger for me.


----------



## PZT (Oct 26, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 200 lbs this morning. 3800 calories yesterday
> 
> 35 decline situps
> Flat bb bench press
> ...



still a good amount of tricep work


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2020)

PZT said:


> still a good amount of tricep work



yeah just less weight than what I had been doing. Before I moved triceps to chest day, I had finally started doing dips without that assist. I was pretty happy about that, and now I'm back on it lol. Oh well. It takes what it takes I guess.


----------



## PZT (Oct 26, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> yeah just less weight than what I had been doing. Before I moved triceps to chest day, I had finally started doing dips without that assist. I was pretty happy about that, and now I'm back on it lol. Oh well. It takes what it takes I guess.



Just think of growing the triceps to increase the bench. you be golden


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2020)

198 lbs this morning, 3400 calories yesterday

HollywoodCole's Leg Training Day- 

Squats
45x10
135x10
225x8
225x8
245x6
185x8 pause reps
135x8 pause reps
135x10 

hammer strength calf raise 400x 12, 10, 8
standing calf bwx20, 20, 20 

star trac leg extensions 150x12, 12, 12, 12 

precor lying leg curl 140x8, 8, 6, 130x6 

nautilus leg press 
240x12
280x10
320x10
380x10
420x8 

Adductor 205x10, 8, 6 w/ 2 sec hold

So I only changed up the calf suggestion a bit and added adductor work at the end. I couldn't do the 140x4x8 leg curls so dropped down a bit to stay in a good rep range for me. 

And I did a little more than what was suggested on the leg press because I didn't have any experience on this machine, so I had to get a feel for what my limits would be
 It turned out the last 2 sets on that were to failure.

QUESTION: What should I focus on for progression with this leg routine, in other words where should I try to add weight first moving forward?


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> QUESTION: What should I focus on for progression with this leg routine, in other words where should I try to add weight first moving forward?



I'd personally try to progress the squat first. I'd try to add weight to my top set each week, and weight and/or reps to the back off sets. 

With the leg exts and leg presses, as long as I'm in my desired rep range, I'm just trying to burn them out after the main squat work. 

As an aside... I've been doing leg curls before squats lately, and it makes the squats feel better. Doesn't take away anything from squatting either. I can't explain why, maybe the legs are just warmed up better, maybe there's more blood in there providing stability or something, I dunno.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 27, 2020)

I did the same/similar workout last night but my pause reps were at 315.  Over time the pause reps have really helped me out, hope they can do the same for you. 

I only took a stab at weights for you not knowing your real capabilities, so if last night wasn't enough step it up with the weight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I did the same/similar workout last night but my pause reps were at 315.  Over time the pause reps have really helped me out, hope they can do the same for you.
> 
> I only took a stab at weights for you not knowing your real capabilities, so if last night wasn't enough step it up with the weight.



You did a good job guessing weights for this based on my previous routine. Everything felt good, except my form degraded a little at the higher squat weights.

I have a personal training session with a new trainer this weekend, and we're just going to be working on squat form. Hopefully that will help me out some moving forward too.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 27, 2020)

I can't respond to your message because it said you need to delete some messages to clear up some space...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2020)

Should be good now. Dang Admin how do I buy some disk space on this server?!?!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2020)

I didn't know that was a thing maybe now NbleSavage can respond to mine. Hmm


----------



## PZT (Oct 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> QUESTION: What should I focus on for progression with this leg routine, in other words where should I try to add weight first moving forward?



skwats for the twatz


----------



## PZT (Oct 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> maybe there's more blood in there providing stability or something, I dunno.



also, supposedly the hamstrings being pumped a bit can with rebound if you are a deeper squatter. I should probably start doing that again. Use to do it a lot when following mountain.


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2020)

PZT said:


> also, supposedly the hamstrings being pumped a bit can with rebound if you are a deeper squatter. I should probably start doing that again. Use to do it a lot when following mountain.



Yeah, he's so adamant about it, that's why I finally decided to try it myself. I'm a convert.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2020)

I could really feel those pauses in my glutes and hammies.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I could really feel those pauses in my glutes and hammies.


Good shit.  Keep it up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 30, 2020)

198 lbs today, 3800 calories yesterday

BM wide grip lat pulldown 145x8, 130x10, 125x9, 120x10, 6
db lat pullovers 65x13, 10, 6
one arm db rows 80'sx10, 8, 6
hammer str iso low row 70/s x 15, 13, 12
reverse cable crossovers shoulder height 12.5x12, 11, 10
high pulleys 7.5x20, 16, 15
ez bar curl 70x12, 65x10, 55x9
concentration curls 30x9, 25x11, 11
db wrist curls 35'sx12, 11, 8

Both my local gyms are still closed and without power. Had to drive about 30 mins to get to a gym I could use with power. It was cool because everything was open in this town and after my workout I see this sign for "Jambalya Shop" wtf that sounds good!

10 mins later I'm chowing down on fried catfish with crawfish etoufee, red beans, green beans, and crawfish cornbread. SCORE






Had a good workout but my left bicep is still tweaked and kinda sore so didn't go too crazy on it.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 30, 2020)

Damn that looks good lol. I would smash some fried fish it’s been a long time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 30, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> Damn that looks good lol. I would smash some fried fish it’s been a long time.



I know I feel bad you're trying to cut and it seems like most people are trying to gain and talking about food lol. Gonna be a tough road for a little while.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 30, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know I feel bad you're trying to cut and it seems like most people are trying to gain and talking about food lol. Gonna be a tough road for a little while.



lol hell yeah. I went to PZT’s and he’s talking about 1/2 lb cheeseburgers. Ahhhh lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 30, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> lol hell yeah. I went to PZT’s and he’s talking about 1/2 lb cheeseburgers. Ahhhh lol



Whatever you do just back out quick if freaking pop tarts come up and CJ gets involved. LOL


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

Let me find out you ate too much cornbread! :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 31, 2020)

Lol that was the best part they head etouffee sauce to pour over it.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

Think you best stick to the collard greens! :32 (19):

As far as your tweaked bicep, maybe switch to db curls? My right arm was somewhow weaker than my left arm and I am right handed, figure that one out! I switched to db's and they evened out. I still did a heavier EZ bar curl, but the rest db's.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 31, 2020)

I usually do a little of both but yeah I could try that. High reps, lower weight has helped too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 31, 2020)

199 lbs this morning. Still at gym 30 mins away because no power by me.

199 lbs this morning 

bb overhead press 45x10, 95x12, 10, 8, 7, 6
db overhead press 40's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raise 30's x 10, 8, 6
cable side lateral raise 20x 14, 12, 10
cable front lateral raise 20x 12, 10, 12, 10
reverse xovers ab high 10x15, 13, 10, 8
cable external rotation 10x20, 15x14, 11
cable internal rotation 20x25, 40x15, 50x10
db shrugs 85's x 12, 12, 11, 10, 10

So this gym had no kind of fixed press machine so I did barbell overhead press for the first time in a long time, and I was humbled. It's just amazing how much difference it makes involving stabilizers in overhead press. Regardless I still had progressed a lot over what I used to do when all I did was barbell. I thought about using the Smith machine too but there was 1 single chair in the whole place and it was being used.


----------



## PZT (Nov 2, 2020)

lots of work. Neeed to up my volume haha


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 2, 2020)

199 lbs this morning, chest day

bb flat bench press
45x10
135x10
155x8, 6, 5, 
185x1
135x8, 8, 6
db incline bench 55's x 10, 8, 6
hammer strength pec fly 175x7, 165x6, 155x6, 140x4, 110x8
dip assist 40x15, 12, 10, 8
cable tricep pushdown 75x12, 10, 8
db overhead tricep extemsions 50x13, 9, 8
iso cable tricep pushdowns 20x15, 12, 12

Felt like I got a good workout today nothing special to note.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 2, 2020)

Good job man!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 3, 2020)

199 lbs this morning, 3800 calories yesterday 

Lying leg curl 130x 10, 10, 7

squats
45x10
135x10
230x8
230x8
250x6
190x8 pause reps
140x8 pause reps
140x10 

hammer strength standing calf raise 400x12, 8, 6
seated calf 60x20, 16, 16, 13 

star trac leg extensions 155x12, 12, 12, 12
star trac angle leg press 280x12, 370x10, 10, 8
Adductor 205x12, 10, 8,  2sec hold on each rep

Tried doing leg curls before squats today. Honestly I didn't notice a difference, but I'm not as seasoned of a squatter as others here. Good workout, added a little weight over last week.

I'm kind of struggeling trying to figure out how I am going to work deadlifts into my back day (moved them from leg day with this new squat routine) because I already do a lot on back day. I'd like to continue with the progress I was making on deadlifts. Hope to figure something out tomorrow.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice work man!

I moved deads to back day to split away from squats and its honestly better I think. Less tax on the body. You'll find something that works. Keep up the work bro!


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm kind of struggeling trying to figure out how I am going to work deadlifts into my back day (moved them from leg day with this new squat routine) because I already do a lot on back day. I'd like to continue with the progress I was making on deadlifts. Hope to figure something out tomorrow.



I was looking back at your last back day and you have 3 exercises back to back to back that target the lats... Pullovers, DB Rows, and Low Rows. 

My suggestion would be to keep the 2 of those that you connect with the most, and drop the 3rd to free up room for DLs. (I'd drop one of the rows) 

Then you'll have wide pulldowns that hit the teres, lower traps, rear delts, the 2 rows that hit the lats, mid traps, and rhomboids, and DLs which hit the erectors and upper traps hard. Pretty complete.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I was looking back at your last back day and you have 3 exercises back to back to back that target the lats... Pullovers, DB Rows, and Low Rows.
> 
> My suggestion would be to keep the 2 of those that you connect with the most, and drop the 3rd to free up room for DLs. (I'd drop one of the rows)
> 
> Then you'll have wide pulldowns that hit the teres, lower traps, rear delts, the 2 rows that hit the lats, mid traps, and rhomboids, and DLs which hit the erectors and upper traps hard. Pretty complete.



Perfect thanks, was hoping you'd chime in!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 4, 2020)

198 lbs, 4000 calories yesterday

Hammer Str Shoulder Press
40x20, 110x12, 160x12, 10, 9, 7
cable side lateral raise
14x20, 15, 15
cable front lateral raise
12.5x16, 14, 12
reverse cable crossovers waist high
9x15, 12, 10
calf machine shrugs 310x12, 10, 10, 10

Quick shoulder day today, 45 mins. I realized it probably wouldn't be good to do back day right after leg day since I am adding deadlifts, so swapped these two around. Being careful with some left forearm tendon and bicep issues, so that's another reason I decreased volume today and laid off the dumbells.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 10, 2020)

199 lbs this morning (lol can't break through 200 for any extended time)

Deadlifts
135x10
225x10, 10
275x6
LF wide grip lat pulldown 140x11, 10, 9
hammer str iso rows 135/s x 10, 8, 6
reverse cable crossovers shoulder high 12.5x16, 14, 12
high pulleys 9x18, 15, 14
calf machine shrugs 270x15, 13, 10
ez bar curl 65x12, 10, 8
concentration curls 20x15, 14, 13
db wrist curls 35x9, 30x11, 9

Took 4 days off, 2 for hunting and a few extra for recovery. My left bicep and forearm are still giving me trouble, so I'm adjusting my workouts to avoid things that irritate them, also going lighter on bicep lifts. Still on accutane, but have lowered the dose and gonna take a week off to help this issue heal up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 12, 2020)

198 lbs this morning,  3900 calories yesterday

1 min jump rope
bb flat bench press
45x12
135x10,
155x8, 6, 6
185x1
135x10, 8, 7
bb incline bench press
95x15
105x10, 6
1 min jump rope
cable crossovers, high 20x20, 14, 12
dip assist 40x10, 10, 9
cable tricep pushdown 74x12, 8, 7
overhead db tricep extensions 50x10, 45x12, 40x14, 35x12
bb reverse wrist curls 45x12, 9, 6

Felt good today, spacing things out for more rest; it's been a while since I really had this much recovery time so I think it might be good for me. I need to get this bicep issue healed up. Going to take off tomorrow, then doing leg day on saturday and also have a personal trainer session saturday to help me with my squat form.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

Barbell Underhand Bent Over Row is as close to an indirect compound biceps lift that I have found so far.
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBUnderhandBentOverRow


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 12, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Barbell Underhand Bent Over Row is as close to an indirect compound biceps lift that I have found so far.
> https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBUnderhandBentOverRow




Ok that might be good. I really limited my rows last back day because of this issue, but I messed up and went too heavy (my ego got the best of me), and I still ended up irritating a LOT. I'm a ****ing dumbass.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok that might be good. I really limited my rows last back day because of this issue, but I messed up and went too heavy (my ego got the best of me), and I still ended up irritating a LOT. I'm a ****ing dumbass.



Ah don't beat yourself up. Just try to listen to your body. Taking a break on your biceps is you doing exactly that. Just don't rush it and when you think you are ready and feel up to it start with light weight and work your way up. You'll get back to where you were in no time.


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2020)

Biceps bothering you on pulling movements?

Try doing your Rows and Pullups with an overhand grip. One of the functions of the biceps is to rotate the wrist, so if you keep to an overhand grip, it might help with the biceps issue.

Obviously if it's still painful, don't do it


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 14, 2020)

Ok, yeah I can't even do pullups with this bicep issue. Last time I thought it was healed I tried pullups and re-injured it. I gotta stick to low weight, high reps, or some kind of assist tool.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 14, 2020)

Good work Cohiba. Keep it up and you’ll be at your goal before too long


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 14, 2020)

198 this morning. 3300 calories yesterday which is a little under my goal.

So today I met with a trainer at my gym to work on my squat form. He was really good. Showed me a video of him front squatting 400, so I assumed he was qualified. He had me do all this crap in 30 mins, so it was rushed and I had trouble walking towards the end.

Adductor 100x20
Lying leg curls 100x12, 12, 12

Squats
135x10
225x8, 8
275x 1, 1
225x6

Precor angle leg press
280x12
370x10
460x6
370x6

Leg extensions w/ 1 sec pause
160x8
145x8
135x8
75x8

I spent another 30 mins on calves and walked out pretty destroyed for a 1 hr workout.

Got tired of eating crap and picked up this side of salmon on the way home to cook for the family.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm about to go grocery shopping today, and now I've been inspired to buy some Salmon. That looks delicious.

Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 15, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I'm about to go grocery shopping today, and now I've been inspired to buy some Salmon. That looks delicious.
> 
> Keep up the good work bro.



Coat heavily with melted butter and  some olive oil, season the **** out of it (you almost can't put too much seasoning on it).

Broil 16-18 mins on top rack depending on how big the piece of salmon is.


----------



## Trump (Nov 15, 2020)

Bake with lime, chilli, ginger and corriander for 20 mins 


Sickman said:


> I'm about to go grocery shopping today, and now I've been inspired to buy some Salmon. That looks delicious.
> 
> Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 17, 2020)

199 lbs this morning, 3800 calories yesterday

25 decline situps
hammer strength shoulder press
40x15
110x12
160x12, 10, 6
130x11, 7
cable side lateral raises 14x18, 14, 11
cable front lateral raises 12.5x14, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers, waist high 9x20, 16, 13, 8
20 decline situps
hs calf machine shrugs 250x20, 17, 20, 20

So I have been spacing my workouts out more to help my bicep and forearm tendon heal up. I also took a week off of accutane for the same reason. I went to my GP yesterday for an annual checkup, and she wrote me a script for some volataren gel which is like an anti-inflamatory topical to rub on it. Hoping this helps as well. I've been hearing good things about it.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2020)

You've been 199 lbs for about a goddam year, now!!!  :32 (18):

Eat some Pop-Tarts!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You've been 199 lbs for about a goddam year, now!!!  :32 (18):
> 
> Eat some Pop-Tarts!



No SHIT!!! :32 (10):

I just get fatter though when I increase cals lately on cruise. I have no abs anymore. I'm not even concerned about it either. If my labs look good and arm is healed up, gonna start a blast in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2020)

I've been using the 2500mg cbd cream pre workout for about 6 weeks and my forearm pain is almost non existent. 
Keep in mind thats in combination of other factors such as proper stretching and warming up and programming.
The cream is a bit pricey but worth it imo


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I've been using the 2500mg cbd cream pre workout for about 6 weeks and my forearm pain is almost non existent.
> Keep in mind thats in combination of other factors such as proper stretching and warming up and programming.
> The cream is a bit pricey but worth it imo



Thanks, good to hear you found something that works. I think this stuff is working already too. I can't believe the difference it is making.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 18, 2020)

201 lbs this morning, CJ
3700 calories yesterday
macros 242/401/121

1.25 mins jump rope
deadlifts
135x10
225x10, 10
285x6
315x3
375x1
LF wide grip lat pulldown 140x12, 10, 6
hammer str iso lateral rows 115/s x 12, 100x12, 90x14
reverse cable crossovers high 12.5x19, 12, 10.5x12, 9x12
ez bar curls 60x16, 14, 11
concentration curls 20x14, 14, 14
db wrist curls 30x15, 12, 10
1.25 mins jump rope

Bicep/forearm did fine until the ezbar curls.


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2020)

Ever think about maybe just not training biceps for a wee or two, to let the inflammation die down?

You're still getting bicep stimulation from the pulling movements you do, you won't lose any gainzzz over 1-2 weeks, but it might heal up so you can train them appropriately again. Take a step back to take 3 steps forward.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Ever think about maybe just not training biceps for a wee or two, to let the inflammation die down?
> 
> You're still getting bicep stimulation from the pulling movements you do, you won't lose any gainzzz over 1-2 weeks, but it might heal up so you can train them appropriately again. Take a step back to take 3 steps forward.



Yeah, I might need to do that. I was hoping this current decrease in volume and weight would do the trick. I guess I'm afraid of falling back too much, you're probably right.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 18, 2020)

375 deadlift is my heaviest so far. I'd like to see my shoulders back more. Any further critique is welcome.


----------



## Jin (Nov 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 375 deadlift is my heaviest so far. I'd like to see my shoulders back more. Any further critique is welcome.




Decent pull. 

Firstly, get rid of those shoes. Pull in something flat like chucks or wrestling shoes. 

Your first movement was your hips rising. This may be a learned poor technique or may just be because the weight was heavy. 

Keep your back straight, butt down and the first thing to think about is pushing the floor away from you. 

Post up some reps with 225 and from a side angle, not rear/side and let the guys help with form. I am no expert.


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2020)

All of what Jin said, ESPECIALLY lose those shoes!!!

Don't squat in them either, too unstable, squishy surface. You want a stable base of support. You'll be able to lift more too, because your body will sense the stability. Try squatting heavy on a Bosu Ball (please don't), you won't get anywhere near heavy because your body won't let you use that much force if it senses instability.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> Decent pull.
> 
> Firstly, get rid of those shoes. Pull in something flat like chucks or wrestling shoes.



Ok, funny thing is I have Nike Metcon training shoes that I normally wear for leg day but I forgot them because I just moved my deads to back day recently. Glad to hear they weren't a waste of money though! 



> Your first movement was your hips rising. This may be a learned poor technique or may just be because the weight was heavy.



Good feedback, thanks. Probably both. My form definitely deteriorates on the heavier pulls. I think it exacerbates any issues I may have so it's probably good that I filmed my worst.



> Keep your back straight, butt down and the first thing to think about is pushing the floor away from you.
> 
> Post up some reps with 225 and from a side angle, not rear/side and let the guys help with form. I am no expert.



Good feedback thanks! Will do the 225's next time.


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2020)

MetCons are fine. Good all around shoe.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

198 lbs this morning
4200 calories yesterday, 234/328/205 macros

10 mins treadmill
bb flat bench press
45x12
135x10
155x7, 6, 6
165x4
175x2
135x8, 7, 4
cable crossovers high 20x16, 12, 10, mid 20x8, 15x10
1.25 mins jump rope
dip assist 40x6, 50x7, 60x7
cable tricep pushdown 75x10, 10, 8
overhead db tricep extension 45x14, 10, 9
bb reverse wrist curls 45x14, 10

Decent workout today. Spent a lot of time on flat bench press today, but going to try to mix in some incline and machine work next week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

Meal Prep, curious who does this.

I had been really struggeling to eat clean because of how much I have to eat these days, and I haven't been able to find the time to do meal prep.

So someone suggested just buying the meal prep stuff from a service and I'm trying this clean creations place out right now. So I bought a bunch of bulk chicken, rice, and brussel sprouts, as well as some of their premade meals. So far so good.


----------



## PZT (Nov 20, 2020)

I would probably have like a barbeque place or something cook all my meats for a week if I could afford it. I think I saw Jose Raymond do that. I have tried a local meal prep service we have around here and it taste like trash lol.


----------



## PZT (Nov 20, 2020)

Deadlift tips: besides the shoe thing I would say start closer to the bar maybe narrow stance a bit, learn how to brace better and maintain upper back tightness as well as hinge to the bar not squat to the bar. Look up the deadlift videos Chad Wesley smith has on the juggernaut training systems YouTube channel. That are very helpful.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

PZT said:


> Deadlift tips: besides the shoe thing I would say start closer to the bar maybe narrow stance a bit, learn how to brace better and maintain upper back tightness as well as hinge to the bar not squat to the bar. Look up the deadlift videos Chad Wesley smith has on the juggernaut training systems YouTube channel. That are very helpful.



Cool, thanks man! Will do.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 20, 2020)

Was just reading on T Nation that mixed grip BB Deadlift has caused many bicep injuries.

Not saying that's what happened with you, just throwin it out there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Was just reading on T Nation that mixed grip BB Deadlift has caused many bicep injuries.
> 
> Not saying that's what happened with you, just throwin it out there.



Actually I ****ed it up on the preacher curl bench.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 21, 2020)

199 lbs this morning.
5700 calories yesterday, i know ridiculous, ate half a box of cookies with my kids last night.
292/675/218

So I started doing some cleaner lunches with this meal prep service and I am noticing that they don't fill me up as much, and I can get more calories in during the day in a much healthier way. Obviously yesterday was not the goal daily intake, but this might be a good tweak for me to be able to get past 200 lbs.

So today I worked with my new trainer again, and the goal was to learn barbell front squats, which I had never attempted before.

When we started the racks were all being used, so your gonna see a bunch of db front squats in there where we just did light work and checked some form stuff, he also showed me sumo stance.

stretching
1.5 mins jump rope
lying leg curl 100x12, 12, 8
adductor 205x20, 20
leg extensions 120x12, 12, 10 pause reps
db front squats 45x12, 12, 12, 12
db sumo squats 25x12, 12, 12

bb front squats
45x10, 10
65x10,10
95x10
135x8
155x6
165x4
185x1(video)

star trac angle leg press
330x12
460x6, 6, 5

hammer str standing calf 320x12, 12, 8
seated calf raise 70x20, 16, 20, 90x12, extended rest, 20.

So first time impression on barbell front squat is that it seems to force an upright torso posture which keeps the bar in place, and is probably good for me since I have a little trouble with this on heavier traditional squats. I really like this trainer, he is good.

Here is video he took of me on my 185 rep, critique is welcome. I'm psyched, feel like I want to do more of this and see what kind of weight I can do with it.





Another thing I wanted to mention was that we did so much light weight work that it really seemed like I was being more limited by my conditioning towards the end rather than leg strength. So I think I can go a lot heavier with this under the right circumstances.


----------



## PZT (Nov 21, 2020)

Looked pretty damn good to me from that angle


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2020)

A little late, but a good way to help to avoid your hips shooting up first on the deadlift, is to pause the lift just after you pull it up off the floor. You'll know INSTANTLY if your hips rise first, because the barbell won't leave the ground. This will help to reinforce the "push the floor away with your feet" cue...






We did these A LOT in Oly Lifting training, because if you're even slightly out of position, you're missing the lift.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok, good I will try this. Tmrw is back day.

One thing I noticed is he says to start with the bar against your shins and follow your legs all the way up. This is not how I was initially taught (to keep the bar an inch or so out). Is his way "the right" way or can this be variable?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Was just reading on T Nation that mixed grip BB Deadlift has caused many bicep injuries.
> 
> Not saying that's what happened with you, just throwin it out there.



As long as you don't engage your bicep you're fine.


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, good I will try this. Tmrw is back day.
> 
> One thing I noticed is he says to start with the bar against your shins and follow your legs all the way up. This is not how I was initially taught (to keep the bar an inch ir so out). Is his way "the right" way or can this be variable?



Closer the better because of leverage, the further the weight is from your centerline, the heavier it'll feel. Think holding a 25 lb plate against your chest vs holding it out front at arms length. Still the same 25 lbs, but it feels a whole lot heavier. But I wouldn't literally drag the bar up my shins unless you want to bleed.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice work. Front squats are amazing. I haven't done them in forever, like over 8 years, but I'd like to incorporate them into a new routine, but only if my wrists can take it. They are amazing for your core and basically take all the stress off your lower back. Another thing I've thought about trying is zercher squats. You ever done those?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, good I will try this. Tmrw is back day.
> 
> One thing I noticed is he says to start with the bar against your shins and follow your legs all the way up. This is not how I was initially taught (to keep the bar an inch or so out). Is his way "the right" way or can this be variable?



You can but riding the shins can hurt if that happens. Mid foot is what I use but yes the closer the bar the better leverages. I'd ask tiny he's a beast


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 23, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Nice work. Front squats are amazing. I haven't done them in forever, like over 8 years, but I'd like to incorporate them into a new routine, but only if my wrists can take it. They are amazing for your core and basically take all the stress off your lower back. Another thing I've thought about trying is zercher squats. You ever done those?



No I have never heard of zercher squats.

The way he showed me to hold the bar with forearms crossed...you can't really see it in the vid, but it didn't involve my wrists really at all. Your hands are just mainly there in place if you needed them for some reason.


----------



## PZT (Nov 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> No I have never heard of zercher squats.
> 
> The way he showed me to hold the bar with forearms crossed...you can't really see it in the vid, but it didn't involve my wrists really at all. Your hands are just mainly there in place if you needed them for some reason.



This is how I have to do mine due to flexibility.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

200 lbs this morning
3800 calories yesterday
235/425/130

10 mins eliptical trainer
hammer str shoulder press
40x15
160x12, 10, 10, 8
cable side lateral raises 15x15, 13, 13
cable front lateral raises 15x15, 13, 12
reverse cable crossovers waist high pulleys 10.5x15, 10, 10
calf machine shrugs 280x15, 15, 15, 15, 
cable external rotation 12.5x20, 20, 18
cable internal rotation 19x20, 16, 16

Did kind of a low volume shoulder day today.


----------



## Jin (Nov 24, 2020)

From Skinny Fat, where are we going?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2020)

How’s the wife doing bro?? Any pics


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> From Skinny Fat, where are we going?



My goal is to get to 220 and decided if I want to maintain there or grow more.

But I'm stuck at 200 since late July. I have gone up to 4200+ calories a day so far during this plateau. I am still gaining some strength though.

When I get to 4200+ calories my digestive system goes wack and I litterally crap off and on all day, so it's not fun. I've been dialed back to a goal of 3800 calories the last few weeks and maintaining on that.

But I think I am going to try to dial it up again here and see what happens with some cleaner foods.

As far as drugs go, I'm going to run test/deca/mast (400/500/600) and see how that goes. Might add in dbol later in the cycle because that seems to be the only thing I've gained weight on even though I hate it. Gonna just keep the dose low and run for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> How’s the wife doing bro?? Any pics



Wrong thread!


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> My goal is to get to 220 and decided if I want to maintain there or grow more.
> 
> But I'm stuck at 200 since late July. I have gone up to 4200+ calories a day so far during this plateau. I am still gaining some strength though.
> 
> ...



You're going to need a bigger surplus to see the scale move. Your body will shrug off an extra 100-200 Cals, you'll fidget more, just a general NEAT increase. 

Try a sizeable surplus to get beyond that. Your body is trying to hold the weight you're at, so you have to force it beyond. Try 4700 Cals, if you're feeling too full, use whole milk to get the extra Cals.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You're going to need a bigger surplus to see the scale move. Your body will shrug off an extra 100-200 Cals, you'll fidget more, just a general NEAT increase.
> 
> Try a sizeable surplus to get beyond that. Your body is trying to hold the weight you're at, so you have to force it beyond. Try 4700 Cals, if you're feeling too full, use whole milk to get the extra Cals.



Ok, you're the boss bro. I will try this.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, you're the boss bro. I will try this.



If you can, try to get those Cals around your workout.

Should help to digest them/use them more quickly.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

200 lbs this morning
4700 calories yesterday
284/428/203 macro split

Deadlifts
135x10
225x10, 10
295x3
225x8
LF wide grip cable pulldown
140x14, 10, 6
hammer str iso lateral rows 100x15, 13, 12
reverse cable crossovers high 12.5x15, 13, 12, 11
db wrist curls 30x15, 12, 9

Did a light back day and skipped biceps to heal up. Honestly the bicep is feeling better and I feel like I could have done some curls today, but figured it would best to play it safe.

I did film the 225x10 deadlifts for feedback as requested.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 4700 calories yesterday



Well that was fast!!!  :32 (6):


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

Deads don't look too bad. Seems like their needs to be more weight on the bar to see more form breakdown. Seems good for that weight though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Well that was fast!!!  :32 (6):



LOL I knew you were gonna say something. Honestly cals were mainly that high because I made milkshakes for the wife and kids last night. I snuck in a few scoops or protein into it too (don't tell my kids they hate protein powder). Probably would have been around 4200 otherwise.


----------



## Trump (Nov 24, 2020)

that looks like 135lb to me???? I straining my eyes to see that other plate. Could be my shit eye sight though



CohibaRobusto said:


> 200 lbs this morning
> 4700 calories yesterday
> 284/428/203 macro split
> 
> ...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

PZT said:


> Deads don't look too bad. Seems like their needs to be more weight on the bar to see more form breakdown. Seems good for that weight though.



Ok yeah form really starts to suck at higher weights. The 295x3 looked (and felt) like poop.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

Trump said:


> that looks like 135lb to me???? I straining my eyes to see that other plate. Could be my shit eye sight though



It's the angle Jin requested side angle. I have a vid of the second set too from a little further back I'll upload. That one I'm a little more fatigued in too so it might be better for spotting my problem areas.


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok yeah form really starts to suck at higher weights. The 295x3 looked (and felt) like poop.



that angle is weird too. seems like you are starting too far away from bar but the bar appears to move in a straight line


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

2nd set 225x10, plates were ligned up apparently too that made it look like 1 plate.




was a little more fatigued for this one.


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

I would almost bet when you go heavier it feels like you have all the weight on your toes?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

PZT said:


> I would almost bet when you go heavier it feels like you have all the weight on your toes?



Sometimes I pull, and I think.. do I feel like the weight is heavier on my toes or my heels? And the answer is, I feel like this weight is too heavy and i'm a pussy.


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sometimes I pull, and I think.. do I feel like the weight is heavier on my toes or my heels? And the answer is, I feel like this weight is too heavy and i'm a pussy.



hell I see mine right now and think **** that looks easy but remember how I feel during it is horrid


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

PZT said:


> I would almost bet when you go heavier it feels like you have all the weight on your toes?



Just kidding lol, but I don't remember honestly from that set. So I'm guessing that if it is more on my toes, I am pulling from too far forward?


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just kidding lol, but I don't remember honestly from that set. So I'm guessing that if it is more on my toes, I am pulling from too far forward?



supposedly you are supposed to bend at the hips as far as you can before bending at the knees.

like stand with your back facing a wall about a foot away. put a very slight bend in your knee and hold there. Now try to touch the wall with your butt with out bending at the knees anymore


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

Ok, I will try to remember that. This is so much more complicated than it looks. I am going to get this trainer to help me out with my DL's too. I think having someone there correcting me will help a lot.


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, I will try to remember that. This is so much more complicated than it looks. I am going to get this trainer to help me out with my DL's too. I think having someone there correcting me will help a lot.



yea I nearly pulled 550 a few weeks ago with my buddy that pulls 600 at 200 lbs. there. Everything since then has felt like shit


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2020)

PZT said:


> supposedly you are supposed to bend at the hips as far as you can before bending at the knees.
> 
> like stand with your back facing a wall about a foot away. put a very slight bend in your knee and hold there. Now try to touch the wall with your butt with out bending at the knees anymore



Yeah, it may just be the angles of the video, but I also thought it looked like you were doing more of a Squat pattern than a Hinge pattern. Looked like a trap bar DL with a barbell. 

But you're still doing them, that's the important part!!!!!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hips were definitely rising before the shoulders in the second video. Big thing it seems is that you're not sitting back enough. 





The chair deadlift variation will help you get the proper technique. Skip to 1:04 for conventional.

Another thing to keep in mind if you attempt these, or if your technique gets better and you want to use it on deads. Shorten the range of motion. Put bumper plates under the weights, and shorten the ROM before attempting the full range.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah my dl's have a long way to go. Brock's recent thread on this was really good, and I plan on referring back to it every now and then. 

I hadn't worked on dl's with a trainer since I first learned how to do them last fall I think. It's been fun though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 25, 2020)

201 lbs this morning
3800 calories yesterday, fell short of my eating goals
200/490/121 macros

Squats
45x10
135x8
225x3
275x3
295x1
225x3
135x8 

nautilus leg press
180x12
270x8, 8 

seated calf raise
45x20
90x12, 10
115x8
225x6 

Abductor
110x20
185x15, 200x12, 10 pause reps 

Adductor
155x12, 170x12, 185x10 

10 mins treadmill 3.5 mph

My scheduled routine ended up with a big gap, so I added in this medium-low volume extra leg day today.


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't think I could go that high on adductor after squat.  Good stuff man.  Keep it up.


----------



## PZT (Nov 26, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I don't think I could go that high on adductor after squat.  Good stuff man.  Keep it up.



no shit I did them tonight and my vagina cramped so bad


----------



## Jin (Nov 26, 2020)

PZT said:


> no shit I did them tonight and my vagina cramped so bad



This is exactly why I stopped squatting.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 27, 2020)

203.6 lbs yesterday, 204 lbs this morning 
5000 calories yesterday
283/433/238 macros

10 mins treadmill 3.5 mph 

Decline bb press
45x10
135x10
155x10
165x6, 6 

Incline bb press
135x8, 7, 6
115x10, 8, 6 

HS Peck deck fly
160x10
150x10, 8, 6 

Dip assist
60x9, 7, 6, 6 

Cable tricep pushdown
75x10, 10, 10, 6 

Db overhead tricep extensions
45x15, 13, 10, 10 

bb reverse wrist curls
45x14, 11, 7

Both flat bench spots were being used today, but I haven't really done incline or decline in a while, so I just tried to burn out on those. Still making some slow progress here on bench press. I'm happy to see the scale tipping 200 by that much too. Gonna do my best to keep up this high calorie diet.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 28, 2020)

204 lbs again this morning
4700 calories yesterday
335/416/187 macros

Squats
45x10
135x10
235x8
235x8
255x5 

rackpulls
135x10
185x9
205x1
135x8 

Deadlifts
135x8
205x3
135x11 

leg ext
135x12
150x12
165x11 

leg curl
90x13
90x12
90x12 

Adductor
205x15, 15, 15 

Hammer Str standing calf
330x12, 10, 8, 7 (lowered my weight on this to work on form I video'd myself doing 400, and I could tell I was cheating with my legs a little)

seated calf
90x14, 12, 12, 12

I really screwed up my PT session today. I decided to do some squats to get warmed up and get part of my leg routine done before we started, but he took a little longer than I expected to get to me, and I got further into it than I should have. I was beat, and I forgot we were working on rack pulls, deadlifts, and straight leg deadlifts today, so my lower back was killing me. I could barely do any of the stuff he had planned. Lesson learned. I promised him I wouldn't do that again, but he was cool about it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 30, 2020)

204 lbs again this morning
4800 calories yesterday
294/459/200 macros 

10 mins eliptical trainer
hammer str shoulder press
40x15
180x10, 8, 6, 6
160x8
140x8
120x9
cable side lateral raise 15x15, 12, 10
cable front raises 15x12, 10, 9
reverse cable cross overs waist high 10.5x8, 8, 7.5x15, 12
cable tricep pushdown 72.5x12, 10, 10, 10
cable overhead tricep w/rope 25x15, 12, 12, 10

I'm thinking I should move shrugs to my back day because I do deadlifts on that day now, the day after shoulder day (today), and it seems like I shouldn't be hitting traps 2 days in a row. So I'm gonna try that. My shoulders were pumped and too tight today to do shoulder rotations at the end, so I did some tricep work which now I'm thinking will fit in well on this day since it's not usually back to back with another push day.

I think it's time to sit down and re-evaluate this whole 4 day split I'm doing here. Might come up with something new and post for feedback.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 2, 2020)

205 lbs this morning 
5200 cals monday, 4500 yesterday

I've been having some pretty bad sleep issues. Just trouble getting to sleep at a decent hour. I was so tired and feeling crappy yesterday when I got to the gym, I just did my deadlifts and left and decided to finish back day today. So this is 2 separate days.

Deadlifts
135x10
225x8, 8, 6 

25 decline situps
wide grip cable pulldown 140x14, 10, 6
cable straight arm pulldowns 65x10, 8, 7
hammer str iso rows 100x16, 14, 14
25 decline situps
seated cable low row 140x14, 12, 10
reverse cable crossovers high 12.5x17, 12, 8, 10.5x9
25 decline situps
ez bar curl 60x14, 10, 55x7
db wrist curls 30x16, 14, 12

Went real easy on my bicep after skipping a week and it still started stinging. I just decided to get off accutane, I think that's the only way this is gonna heal. I don't want to waste this next cycle by having to nurse my bicep. Hopefully I can find a way to keep these hormones in balance to keep the acne to a minimum without it. For the record it was when I was on Anavar that it really blew up last cycle. There is still some remnant acne left from that. It sucks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 2, 2020)

Another big decision I made was to prioritize lifting over hunting this year. My plan is to hunt these first two weekends in December, then go back to my 5 day split I used to do. I really want to hit my goal of 220 this winter, then re-evaluate.


----------



## PZT (Dec 2, 2020)

good job on getting it in and prioritizing what is important to you


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 3, 2020)

Dude I am so proud of you for keeping up with this log!
and ‘grats on the promotion!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 3, 2020)

204 lbs this morning
4900 calories yesterday
270/486/201 macros

20 x Roman chair leg raises
bb flat bench press
45x15
135x10
155x9, 7, 6
bb Incline bench
135x8
115x8, 8
cable crossovers high 20x15, 10, 10
pec deck fly 145x10, 10, 8
dip assist 60x12, 8, 8
tricep cable pushdown 75x12, 9, 9
overhead cable tricep w/rope 30x13, 12, 9
wrist roller 15x75, 65
bb reverse wrist curls 35x6, 25x10, 8

Felt good mentally and physically, but frustrated with strength progress or lack their of.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 4, 2020)

304 lbs this morning.
5600 calories yesterday
391/467/243 macros

I made a really high calorie protein shake before bedtime last night and I have been drinking this high calorie powdered milk product called Nido the past few days. I'm a little worried how I'm gonna keep up this calorie intake sitting in a tree hunting all weekend though 

Squats
45x10 front
135x10
230x8, 8
250x6
190x8 pause reps
140x10 pause reps
140x10 
Sar trac leg extensions 155x12, 160x12, 165x12, 170x12 
Lying leg curl 130x10, 10, 6 
Adductor 205x15, 15, 15 
hammer str standing calf raise 330x12, 9, 6
seated calf 90x15, 12, 12, 45x23

Tried to get back to Hollywoodcole's leg routine today since I didn't work with my trainer. It went well. I hope I can barely walk tomorrow.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 4, 2020)

Cohiba's High Calorie bedtime shake

1.5-2 cups Nido powdered milk (can sub whole milk)
2 cups ice
4 oz evaporated milk
1.5 scoops dymatize elite caseine cinnamon bun flavor protein
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Blend thoroughly in blender

799 cals, 65p/60c/32f

It makes a lot of shake. I kept it on my nighstand and finished it off when I woke up during the night.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 4, 2020)

My weight is ****ed up in previous post, I am 204 not 304 LOL. I can't type.


----------



## PZT (Dec 4, 2020)

Heffty heffty


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> My weight is ****ed up in previous post, I am 204 not 304 LOL. I can't type.



Fatty :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Fatty :32 (20):



Dude I weighed 207 just now! 

I feel like we are kinda neck and neck at busting through 200. You're a lot leaner than me though I kinda gave up on trying to stay lean while doing it. Going for full on fattypants now.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 7, 2020)

2 guys finally above 200... now you’re real boys! :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Dec 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude I weighed 207 just now!
> 
> I feel like we are kinda neck and neck at busting through 200. You're a lot leaner than me though I kinda gave up on trying to stay lean while doing it. Going for full on fattypants now.



I'm in the 205's now, the race to 220!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 7, 2020)

205 lbs this morning, I didn't log foods while hunting this weekend, just made it a point to eat as much as I could when I could.

10 mins eliptical 
hammer str shoulder press
70x12
180x10, 8, 7, 5
160x7
140x8
120x12
cable side lateral raise 15.5 x15, 14, 14
cable front raise 14x15, 11, 10
reverse cable crossovers, waist high 9x12, 10, 8
cable tricep pushdown 72.5x12, 10, 8
db overhead tricep extensions 45x12, 10, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 8, 2020)

206 lbs this morning
4700 calories yesterday
341/487/158 macros

bb deadlift
135x10
225x8, 8
275x5
315x3
365x1
385x failed
375x1
Wide grip cable pulldown 140x12, 10, 7
cable lat pull throughs 57.5x12, 12, 9
hammer str iso rows 100x16, 14, 10
seated cable low row 140x10, 8, 8
reverse cable crossovers high, 12.5x16, 12, 10, 7 pause reps
db shrugs 60x16, 14, 12
alternating db curls 20x12, 12, 12
db wrist curls 30x14, 10, 10
wrist roller 15x60, 60

Sleeping better, felt good today in the gym. Still nursing my left bicep, but it definitely felt better today, and I'm hopeful. Tried pulling 385, but my body said no. Got 375 again tho  I'm really happy with my progress still, I'm pretty sure I couldn't DL 225 when I started this log.


----------



## CJ (Dec 8, 2020)

Scale seems to be moving up. Lifts/strength going up with it?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Scale seems to be moving up. Lifts/strength going up with it?



Not by much man, it's been a slow roll for me. I'm probably just getting fatter. But maybe I need a little more fat. Idk I'll try anything. Right now I'm not worried about my bf% or how much acne I get. I've been stuck in a rut for too long. 

I'm off the accutane too now, which I'm worried might have been contributing to my stagnation. It has a lot of sides and affects your body's ability to heal. I can deal with not being pretty for a little while if it helps me reach my goals.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 8, 2020)

Looking back at my log, the past 4 months my squats and deadlifts have improved a lot, which is something I was well-focused on. Bench press has been pretty stagnant. I think HWC's leg day routine he gave me has helped a lot. Maybe I need someone to re-evaluate my chest day.


----------



## Trump (Dec 8, 2020)

You train shoulders more than chest looking at last 2 pages of your log, is that right or you just not log everything?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 8, 2020)

No I train this schedule rn:
chest/tri's
legs
shoulders
back/bi's


----------



## Trump (Dec 8, 2020)

where do your days off lie in that schedule?



CohibaRobusto said:


> No I train this schedule rn:
> chest/tri's
> legs
> shoulders
> back/bi's


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 9, 2020)

Trump said:


> where do your days off lie in that schedule?



Well it's a 4 day rotation that is temporary for me during hunting season because sometimes I am gone 2-3 days in a row where I can't work out.

Last week i took 2 days off after leg day, the other day off I take based on how I'm feeling and my schedule. After this weekend, I will probably go back to a 5 day rotation, and I will separate out a day for arms. And that will be a more predictable schedule. I'll try to schedule days off so that I'm not hitting any muscles 2 days in a row.


----------



## Trump (Dec 9, 2020)

try a day off between shoulders and chest either before or after back. You could just be still fatigued from shoulder day when chest comes around



CohibaRobusto said:


> Well it's a 4 day rotation that is temporary for me during hunting season because sometimes I am gone 2-3 days in a row where I can't work out.
> 
> Last week i took 2 days off after leg day, the other day off I take based on how I'm feeling and my schedule. After this weekend, I will probably go back to a 5 day rotation, and I will separate out a day for arms. And that will be a more predictable schedule. I'll try to schedule days off so that I'm not hitting any muscles 2 days in a row.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 9, 2020)

I saw that 375 pull, bro.  Looked pretty good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 9, 2020)

Trump said:


> try a day off between shoulders and chest either before or after back. You could just be still fatigued from shoulder day when chest comes around



Thanks man! I'll try anything.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 9, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I saw that 375 pull, bro.  Looked pretty good.



I think that one my form was better than the one I posted here a few weeks ago.Thanks man.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I think that one my form was better than the one I posted here a few weeks ago.Thanks man.



I agree.  Make an effort think to about that area where your belt wraps around you and don't let your lower spine curl over.  

Now that's just my advice.  If you want real form suggestions, send that vid to MetalHead, Tinymk, BI, Snake, Jol.  I'm sure I am forgetting a few (apologies).  Those guys really know.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 9, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I agree.  Make an effort think to about that area where your belt wraps around you and don't let your lower spine curl over.
> 
> Now that's just my advice.  If you want real form suggestions, send that vid to MetalHead, Tinymk, BI, Snake, Jol.  I'm sure I am forgetting a few (apologies).  Those guys really know.



Oh yeah, I know I have trouble keeping my shoulders back and spine straight. I have a long way to go with it. Honestly deadlifts have been the hardest thing for me to learn. I'm gonna have a trainer working with me on them weekend after next. That thread Brock started on them has some incredible advice in it also.

I plan on posting more vids for feedback here too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 10, 2020)

207 lbs this morning
4600 cals yesterday, 377/397/179 macros

10 mins treadmill 3.5 mph
bb flat bench press
45x15
135x10
155x8, 6, 5
bb incline bench
135x8, 6, 6
cable crossovers, high 20x12, 10, 10
dip assist 60x12, 10, 10, 10
tricep cable pushdown 75x12, 9, 7
overhead cable tricep extensions 35x10, 30x10, 9
pec deck fly 140x12, 10, 10
iso cable pushdown 14x20, 20, 15.5x15
10 mins treadmill 3.6mph

Well I realized I was grossly miscalculating calories from this powdered milk product I've been drinking, which is really messed up. I was calculating based on the mixture with water, and their nutrition label is based on the powder volume, so I have been way off. So I've been overestimating my calorie intake most days. Good thing is I have been gaining weight despite this. Sad part is my bench was weaker this week than last. I just don't get it.


----------



## CJ (Dec 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sad part is my bench was weaker this week than last. I just don't get it.



It happens, keep plugging away.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It happens, keep plugging away.



What do you think about switching to a fixed press machine like a hammer strength chest press for my main chest day lifts, for maybe 2-4 weeks to see if I can make some progress.

I did that for my shoulder day overhead presses, and I've been making a lot better progress since.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm personally not a fan of the hammerstrength chest press, it hurts my shoulders. Some people swear by it, and I will admit, it gives a good pump. One of my roomates uses it as his main pressing exercise, and I've noticed some growth in him. But in my opinion, dumbbell or barbell bench is still a better choice for the main lift. It's good to change things up though, 2 to 4 weeks of hammerstrength definitely wont hurt.


----------



## CJ (Dec 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What do you think about switching to a fixed press machine like a hammer strength chest press for my main chest day lifts, for maybe 2-4 weeks to see if I can make some progress.
> 
> I did that for my shoulder day overhead presses, and I've been making a lot better progress since.



Sure, switch up for a month. Just work hard.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 11, 2020)

207 lbs this morning
3900 calories yesterday
305/397/118 macros

bb squats
45x10 front squats
135x10 front squats
235x8, 8
255x6
190x8 pause reps
145x10 pause reps
145x10 

hammer strength standing calf 330x12, 10, 8, 6
seated calf 70x20, 17, 16, 14
star trac leg extensions 165x12, 12, 12, 12
lying leg curl 120x10, 8, 8, 6
nautilus leg press 380x12, 8, 360x8, 340x8


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 15, 2020)

205 lbs this morning

Back at it after a 3 day hunting trip that took a toll on me physically. Myself and 2 friends hunt a public land lottery hunt every year, and it involves a ton of walking through not so great terrain, carrying tree stands, hauling out deer, waking up at 4am...not enough food or water most of the day...it is a fun experience, but I'm kinda glad to be done and back at my routine. Got in a good 1hr shoulder workout today.

hammer str overhead press
70x12
180x10, 8, 8, 6
160x8, 7, 6
db side lateral raise 30'sx12, 8, 25x8, 20x9, 15x10
cable front raises 14x12, 10, 8
reverse cable crossovers, waist high 9x12, 10, 8, 8


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 15, 2020)

I had a request for food logs, so here it is:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nHlltskn7d0ifYLGynY6X-60SuHTjCJs/view?usp=sharing

Again, in case you missed my post from last week calorie numbers are overly inflated due to a miscalculation I was regularly making.


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I had a request for food logs, so here it is:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nHlltskn7d0ifYLGynY6X-60SuHTjCJs/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Again, in case you missed my post from last week calorie numbers are overly inflated due to a miscalculation I was regularly making.



What was the miscalculation? Water doesn’t have calories......


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> What was the miscalculation? Water doesn’t have calories......



It was that Nido powdered milk crap. They count a serving as 1/4 cup of the powder. I was counting the serving as 1/4 cup of the mixture (about 4x the servings). Normally 1/4 cup makes an 8 oz glass of milk. So I was counting that 8 oz glass as 4 servings.

Grossly inflated my calories and protein. I feel pretty dumb, but you live and you learn.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 16, 2020)

205 lbs again this morning
3400 calories yesterday

deadlifts
135x10
225x8, 8
275x6
wide grip cable pulldown 140x12, 10, 8
cable lat pull throughs 57.5x10, 10, 10
hammer strength iso rows 100x16, 14, 12
seated cable low row 120x15, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers high 12.5x16, 12, 10
db shrugs 65x15, 12, 10
alternating db curls 20x12, 12, 12
db wrist curls 30x15, 12, 9
wrist roller 15x65, 60

Have not been feeling great, like maybe I have some sinus stuff going on or a cold. Having trouble eating enough too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 18, 2020)

Well, I have a sinus infection it turns out. Been feeling pretty crappy. Started antibiotics yesterday. Not sure if I will hit the gym today, maybe if I start feeling better.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 19, 2020)

Still not back to normal, just did what I could today.

10 mins treadmill
hammer str iso bench press
65x12
85x12
105x10
135x10
155x7, 6
Pec deck fly 140x12, 10, 10, 10


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 20, 2020)

You got something in bro.  That's a win.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 20, 2020)

Feel better soon bro. Atleast you did something


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks y'all. I managed to do kickboxing with my son today, and I feel way better now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 21, 2020)

201.4 lbs this morning, so great I lost like 3-5 lbs being sick apparently?

bb squats
45x10 front squats
135x10 front squats
240x8, 8
255x6
195x8 pause reps
145x10 pause reps
145x10 
hammer str standing calf 335x12, 10, 8, 6
seated calf 90x14, 12, 12, 10
star trac leg extensions 170x12, 12, 12, 12
lying leg curl 120x12, 12, 10, 6
adductor 205x16, 13
Nautilus leg press 360x12, 10, 10, 8

It took 2 hrs and everything I had to get through this today, gonna try and stuff my face now to feed these legs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 23, 2020)

205 lbs this morning, I'll take that. Killed it on the calorie intake yesterday too. If I can time my meals properly it seems to be the only way I can get this much food in.

5300 calories, 265/627/200 macros, some of this was not clean, had some cookies and milk.

Hammer Strength shoulder press 
70x12
180x10, 9, 8, 7, 6
160x8, 8
db side lateral raises 30'sx12, 25'sx12, 20'sx12, 15x10, 12x10 pause reps, 10x10 pause reps
cable front raises 14x15, 10, 8, 10.5x13, 11
reverse cable crossovers waist high 9x12, 9, 6, shoulder height 7.5x14, 12, 12
Dip assist 60x15, 40x15, bw dipsx8, 6
cable tricep pushdown 75x12, 10, 6, 65x8
db overhead tricep extensions 45x12, 8, 40x9

Felt the best I've felt in a while in the gym today. Added triceps in on shoulder day because I left them out last chest day. On a side note about chems, I am currently on 400/450 wk sustanon/deca. I was originally going to run this with Mast, and I started to, but when the mast started accumulating in my system (at around 600/wk) my blood pressure got high and heart rate sped up a lot. I dropped the mast completely for now, but I know I still have some in my system. If I add it back in ever it will be at a much lower dose.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 24, 2020)

Good job bro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 24, 2020)

206 lbs this morning
3900 calories yesterday, macros 258/405/142

10 mins treadmill 3.5mph, 2%inc
wide grip lat pulldown 140x12, 10, 8
cable lat pull throughs 57.5x12, 8, 8, 7
seated cable low row 140x12, 10, 9, 7
hammer str iso rows 100x14, 12, 10
ez bar curl 25x10, 50x10, 10, 10
alt db curls 20'sx12, 12, 12
db wrist curls 30x15, 12, 11
zottman curls 15'sx10, 10, 10
wrist roller 15x75, 60, 35

Left bicep is still a little tweaked but doing much better, staying light on my curls because of this. Really wanted to do deadlifts today, but my legs are about 90% recovered from leg day, so I figured it might be better to split things up and do dl's and traps on saturday. That will give me more time to spend on dl's too. Now that holidays are almost over and hunting is done, I will be moving back to a 5 day rotation, probably with a dedicated arm day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone 
I weighed 207 lbs this morming
Yesterday's calories were 4300, 264/406/181
I had a piece of key lime pie too, and that was the highlight of the day. Today is a much needed rest day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 25, 2020)

Current state of Cohiba:






I was kinda amazed I could see some of my abs today at 207. Happy UG camper. Note new polar bear pj's.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 26, 2020)

205 lbs this morning, didn't count calories yesterday (xmas day).

Pretty happy, I beat my previous pr for deadlifts by 20 lbs. Can't wait to hit 400.

bb deadlifts
135x10
225x3
275x3
315x2
365x1
375x1
385x1
395x0
225x8, 8, 8
db shrugs 70'sx15, 12, 10, 10
calf machine shrugs 310x15, 12, 12, 12


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice work, you'll be at 400 in no time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

205 lbs this morning
4400 calories yesterday
278/442/177 macros

bb flat bench press
45x12
135x10
155x10, 7, 6, 6, 6
incline db press 55'sx10, 9, 7, 6
life fitness pec deck fly 170x12, 10, 9
cable crossovers high 20x15, 25x15, 30x9
hammer strength seated dip
90x12, 140x8, 110x12, 12, 12, 140x12, 10,  (first time using this thing, took a while for me to figure it out,  get it adjusted for my height)
cable tricep pushdown 150x12, 10, 6, 140x6 (not my usual gym and this one is weighted way different)
cable overhead tricep ext w/rope 70x10, 60x15, 15, 15

Lifted at my alternative gym today because my home gym is still closed on Sundays. Happy to say I made some progress on bench press. This is just gonna be one of those slow rolls for me I guess.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 28, 2020)

207 lbs this morning
5200 calories yesterday, 258/515/245 macros

Today is a rest day and grandma is watching our kids so wifey and I can relax for 2 days. Problem is I really need to work legs tomorrow, and I doubt our hotel gym will be sufficient. So this will be a challenge. We are going to get a couples massage today too, so that should be cool.


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 207 lbs this morning
> 5200 calories yesterday, 258/515/245 macros
> 
> Today is a rest day and grandma is watching our kids so wifey and I can relax for 2 days. Problem is I really need to work legs tomorrow, and I doubt our hotel gym will be sufficient. So this will be a challenge. We are going to get a couples massage today too, so that should be cool.



Crazy. If I ate 5K daily I’d be 300lbs by summer. 

Must be hard to eat that much. Keep it up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Crazy. If I ate 5K daily I’d be 300lbs by summer.
> 
> Must be hard to eat that much. Keep it up.



Eating enough is the hardest part for me right now. I eat all day, and it makes me tired sometimes; I feel bloated and don't want to do anything. I have to work out in the morning because there is no way I could eat like this and lift in the afternoon. 

I'm actually shooting for 4200 cals a day right now but sometimes i fall short so i feel like i need to make it up when i can. Obviously I can't eat too much. My metabolism just gobbles it up on cycle. On cruise I feel like it slows down a bit.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Eating enough is the hardest part for me right now. I eat all day, and it makes me tired sometimes; I feel bloated and don't want to do anything. I have to work out in the morning because there is no way I could eat like this and lift in the afternoon.
> 
> I'm actually shooting for 4200 cals a day right now but sometimes i fall short so i feel like i need to make it up when i can. Obviously I can't eat too much. My metabolism just gobbles it up on cycle. On cruise I feel like it slows down a bit.



I had a stretch that ended last week, where I ate 5k+ Cals for 8 out of 10 days. I felt like such dogshit, it was too much!!! :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 30, 2020)

Hotel gym today

Goblet Squats bwx10, 50x15, 20, 20

technogym leg press
200x10
220x10
240x10
260x10
280x10
300x10
320x8
340x6
260x10 

Weighted walking lunges 40 lbs x 20, 20, 20 

Leg press calf raises
120x25
220x20
240x18
260x15
300x12, 10, 10


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 30, 2020)

Dude, that's pretty solid for a hotel gym.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 30, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Dude, that's pretty solid for a hotel gym.



Yeah I got lucky they had a leg press. If they hadn't, I would have made a drive to another gym I could access.

I'm a little sore today too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

205 lbs this morning.

Eating problems- have not been feeling well. Digestive system is all out of whack, literally pooping off and on all day. I don't remember the last time I felt hunger. I am dialing it back. Stopped counting calories the last 2 days. Just trying to eat more like a normal person until my digestion gets back on track. No more 5k calorie days for me.

Shoulder day...

10 mins treadmill

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
70x12
180x12, 9, 8, 7 

Seated db overhead press
45'sx10, 9, 7 

Cable upright rows
65x12, 12, 12 

db side lateral raise
25'sx12, 10, 8 

db front lateral raise
25'sx12, 10, 8 

Reverse cable crossovers 
shoulder height 9x20, 12, 12
waist height 7.5x12, 10, 10

Tried to mix it up a bit more today with some db's and upright rows. Felt good, shoulders were pumped by the time I was done.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 1, 2021)

207 lbs this morning. Ate about 3800 calories yesterday, didn't track it all, but I'm back to tracking again today.

hammer str seated dip 90x15
dips bw x 10, 6, 6
cable tricep pushdown 80x12, 10, 8
cable overhead tricep w/rope 37.5x15, 39x12, 10
iso cable tricep pushdown 17.5x12, 12, 12
db overhead tricep ext 40x20, 45x15, 12
ez bar skull crushers 45x15, 12, 10
ez bar curls 25x20, 35x15, 12, 10
alt db curls 20'sx15, 15, 15
concentration curls 20x12, 15x15, 15
db forearm curls 30x15, 12, 12
bb reverse forearm curls 25x20, 20, 20
zottman curls 20'sx10, 10, 10
wrist roller 5 lbs x 100, 120, 120

1:45 Total gym time, had a good arm day, not rushed. L bicep only hurt part of the time in the beginning of curls mainly, but I stayed light on it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 2, 2021)

208 lbs this morning.
3800 calories yesterday, 212/386/159

traditional deadlifts
45x10
135x10
225x6
275x3
315x1
365x1
385x0
315x3 

sumo deadlifts
135x10, 10 

rack pulls
135x10
225x6, 6 

treadmill 3mph 10 mins 

wide grip cable lat pulldown
140x12, 11, 8 

cable lat pull-throughs
57.5x12, 10, 10 

seated cable low rows
140x12, 10, 8 

db shrugs
70's 12, 8, 7

First half hour was just working on deadlifts with a trainer. Walked on the treadmill for a little while and took a 10 min break to recover from all that because this dude does not respect the kind of rest intervals I feel like I need when doing deadlifts lol. I was pretty much drenched in sweat head to toe. Then finished up some back day items. Good workout today. 

Only reason I did the back day right after the arm day was because I went so light on biceps yesterday and had no soreness at all in them. Otherwise I would have either rested today or only done deadlifts.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 2, 2021)

Looking impressive man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 5, 2021)

205 lbs this morning
3700 calories yesterday, 217/392/148 macros
Digestive system not back to normal yet, but I'm feeling a lot better.

bb flat bench press
45x12
135x10
155x10, 8, 7, 8, 5
incline db press 55's x 12, 8, 7, 4
Pec deck fly 145x10, 135x10, 125x8, 115x10,
cable crossovers high, 20x 10, 10, 10, 10
star trac tricep dip 125x8, 105x16, 14, 12
cable tricep pushdown 70x12, 10, 8

Still making some slow progress on bench press. Sunday was kickboxing, yesterday was a true rest day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 6, 2021)

205 lbs this morning, 3900 calories yesterday
258/437/136 macros

bb squats
45x10 front squats
145x10 front squats
235x8, 8
285x6
185x10 pause reps
145x10 pause reps 

seated calf raises 80x20, 18, 12 

leg extensions 
165x12
170x12
175x12
180x12 

lying leg curl
110x12, 12, 8+4 partials 

hammer str standing calf 
115x20, 16, 10 

Adductor 205x20, 12 

Nautilus leg press 
275x12
295x12
320x12
340x10

Decent leg day today, first time using knee sleeves, which I liked. Also filmed my 235x8 squats for feedback. I realize the camera angle is probably not that good. Got a fresh haircut this morning so I'm lookin a little edgey lol.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 7, 2021)

Good work. I just started using knee sleeves about a month ago, and they've made a huge difference. I can do more weight and have essentially eliminated my knee pain. I'm debating getting some elbow sleeves too considering how often I bench heavy.


----------



## Trump (Jan 7, 2021)

Get both feet under the bar for the lift off dude


----------



## Jin (Jan 8, 2021)

Big belly breath in through the mouth, hold it, brace your core before you descend.

You aren’t setting up for your lift as you should. 

Like trump said, don’t track start your unrack. 

Otherwise I thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 8, 2021)

Good shit man keep it up. You'll be squatting 300 in no time!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 8, 2021)

Aye was looking at depth and decent didn't notice but they are right. Setup like you're going to squat when unracking.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 8, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Good shit man keep it up. You'll be squatting 300 in no time!



Thanks man, I'll probably try 300 next week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 9, 2021)

206 lbs this morning
4000 calories yesterday, macros 285/375/156

hammer strength shoulder press
70x12
190x9, 8, 7, 5 

seated db overhead press
45's x 10, 10, 9 

cable upright rows
65x 14, 12, 10 

db side lateral raises
20's x 15, 12, 10 

db front lateral raises
25'sx12, 10, 8 

reverse cable crossovers
shoulder height 9x20, 15, 15
waist hight 9x9, 7.5 x 9, 9 

cable external rotation
14x12, 12.5x12, 12 

cable internal rotation
22.5x15, 15, 15

Had a good shoulder day, feeling good in the gym right now. Re-introduced shoulder rotations into my routine.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 10, 2021)

Good work bro!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 11, 2021)

206 lbs this morning
3200 calories yesterday, 184/352/119. I know this is not enough, wasn't feeling great yesterday due to poor sleep and took an unscheduled rest day. 

Arm day today:
Dip assist warmup 70x10
bw dips x 10, 10, 8, 6
cable tricep pushdown 80x12, 10, 8, 7
overhead db tricep ext 50x12, 10, 8
cable overhead tricep pull w/rope 42.5 x 15, 15, 13
ez bar curls 25x20, 40x15, 50x12, 10
alt db curls 20's x 15, 15, 25's x 15
concentration curls 20x15, 15, 15
z curls 15's x 10, 10, 10
db forearm curls 30's x 16, 15, 13,
bb reverse forearm curls 25x20, 17, 12
wrist roller 15x50, 45

Felt really good in the gym today. Trying to push my L bicep a little more and it is slowly starting to catch up. Still being careful not to re-injure it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 11, 2021)

That's some good volume brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 11, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> That's some good volume brother.



Yeah, I was there 2 hours. Had plenty of time, and was feeling good.

Also, my triceps seem to handle it just fine. One thing I noticed a few weeks back, was that the overhead cable tricep extensions hit my tri's slightly different than the overhead db extension. The first time I did them I got sore the next day, and I couldn't believe I got sore like that from a tricep movement. So I've been trying to integrate both when I can.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 12, 2021)

207 lbs this morning
4k calories yesterday, macros 225/466/136

bb deadlifts
135x10
225x8, 8
275x6
315x3, 3 

db shrugs
80's x 15, 10, 8
60's seated x 12, 10, 10 

cable crossovers high
25x12, 10, 8, 20x12 

Pec deck fly
130x12, 12, 10

I know this is kind of a different combinatiin for me to do but I screwed up my schedule taking Sunday off. Arms are sore, back day is tomorrow, and I figured pecs could use some help since chest day is a ways off. So plan is tomorrow to work lats, rear delts, and lower traps (with squeezes not pulls).


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 12, 2021)

207 lbs this morning
4k calories yesterday, macros 225/466/136

bb deadlifts
135x10
225x8, 8
275x6
315x3, 3 

db shrugs
80's x 15, 10, 8
60's seated x 12, 10, 10 

cable crossovers high
25x12, 10, 8, 20x12 

Pec deck fly
130x12, 12, 10

I know this is kind of a different combination for me to do but I screwed up my schedule taking Sunday off. Arms are sore, back day is tomorrow, and I figured pecs could use some help since chest day is a ways off. So plan is tomorrow to work lats, rear delts, and lower traps (with rows not pulls).


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 14, 2021)

Shrugging those 80's.  **** yeah!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 14, 2021)

205 lbs this morning
4600 calories yesterday, macros 247/539/158

wide grip cable pulldown
140x12, 10, 8
Close grip 120x10, 100x10, 8 

db lat pullovers 65x12, 10, 8 

seated cable low rows 140x12, 12, 12 

hammer str isolateral rows
100/s x 16, 14, 14 

seated face pulls
70x12, 10, 8 

reverse cable crossovers high
12.5x12, 9x16, 16, 16

Weight has been going down a bit, but strength has not. I'm not happy about the weight loss, but it might be due to a few factors... I donated blood last week, blood pressure is lower, also possibly less water retention because I stopped growth hormone the past few weeks and probably controlling e2 a little better. Calorie intake was too low last week because I was trying to get my digestive system back to normal or at least working better. So I just gotta be patient and try to keep my calorie intake up.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 14, 2021)

Keep eating 4k+ calories a day and you'll pack on some serious muscle in no time. One of the hardest parts of my cycle has been the sheer amount of food that I force myself to eat even when I'm not even hungry lol. Nice work bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 15, 2021)

206 lbs this morning
4000 calories yesterday, macros 272/429/140

5 mins treadmill 3.4 mph 

bb flat bench press
45x15
135x5
155x3
185x1
205x1
155x8, 6, 6 

incline db press
55's x 12, 12, 10 

decline bench press
135x5
115x7, 5 

Dip assist
60x10, 9, 7 

overhead cable tricep ext
35x20, 16, 10 

cable crossovers high
20 x 15, 13, 13, 13

Hit a new pr on bench today, failed at 225, but I think I could have gotten 215 if I had tried that first.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 15, 2021)

Great job on the bench PR!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 15, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Great job on the bench PR!



Thanks dude! I know I'm pretty weak compared to most here, I just keep chuggin along though


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks dude! I know I'm pretty weak compared to most here, I just keep chuggin along though



Good job buddy.  Don't downplay it.  You changed the first digit of three.  That's always a big deal.  Happy for you. It won't be long before you get that second plate on there.  Then we won't be able to tell you shit. :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Good job buddy.  Don't downplay it.  You changed the first digit of three.  That's always a big deal.  Happy for you. It won't be long before you get that second plate on there.  Then we won't be able to tell you shit. :32 (20):



I remember when I couldn't push a single plate, so yeah there's that! I've come a long way.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks dude! I know I'm pretty weak compared to most here, I just keep chuggin along though



225 in no time bro! Don't stop.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hit a new pr on bench today, failed at 225, but I think I could have gotten 215 if I had tried that first.



Awesome!!!!  Now don't fall into the trap of trying to beat it all the time. Go on a loonnnngggg block of training, not testing. Don't max out for at least 6 months, and you'll blow that 205 outta the water next time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Awesome!!!!  Now don't fall into the trap of trying to beat it all the time. Go on a loonnnngggg block of training, not testing. Don't max out for at least 6 months, and you'll blow that 205 outta the water next time.



6 mos?!?! Wow, I was gonna try like once a month lol.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 6 mos?!?! Wow, I was gonna try like once a month lol.



No!!!!

Work on building your 5RM and it'll transfer to strength, and put some meat on those bones. It's why programs like 5x5 are so popular and have stood the test of time.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 16, 2021)

Dude, true strength isn't measured in muscle or by weight. The amount of discipline, work, dedication and focus you're showing us through your log demonstrates real strength. More importantly, you're teaching yourself how strong you really are.

Impressive. Amazing shit. 



CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks dude! I know I'm pretty weak compared to most here, I just keep chuggin along though


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

206 lbs this morning
4500 calories yesterday, 337/376/176 (p/c/f)

Squats
45x10
155x10
245x8, 8
285x6
185x10 pause reps
145x10 pause reps 

leg extensions
175x12
185x12, 12, 12 

lying leg curl
110x12, 12, 10+2 partials, 8 

Adductor
205x20, 14 

Hammer str standing calf
300x14, 10, 8 

seated calf 
70x16, 14, 14, 10

Rough day today, I was beat by the time I finished calves. Positives were a little more weight on a few sets of squats, and my 285x6 was cleaner form than last week.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 16, 2021)

You did 285x6 for a set on squats. You aren't weak. 
You're strong and getting even stronger.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You did 285x6 for a set on squats. You aren't weak.
> You're strong and getting even stronger.



I was gonna try for 300 this week but after cj pumped the brakes on my limit testing lol...I'm trying to be a good student.

And I hear what you're saying. And my gym crowd is like a cross between a planet fitness and an old folks home. There are probably only about 3 regulars who can squat more than I do. So I feel good about that. But we got some pretty badass mofos on UG, so that helps keep my ego properly sized.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I was gonna try for 300 this week but after cj pumped the brakes on my limit testing lol...I'm trying to be a good student.



Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!!! 

I said don't keep trying a 1rm, to train instead of constant testing. I also said to work on building your 5rm and it'll transfer over to both size and strength. 

You hit 285 for 6 reps, so 300 is a realistic target for 5 reps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!!!
> 
> I said don't keep trying a 1rm, to train instead of constant testing. I also said to work on building your 5rm and it'll transfer over to both size and strength.
> 
> You hit 285 for 6 reps, so 300 is a realistic target for 5 reps.



Lol i know i was just busting your balls


----------



## creekrat (Jan 16, 2021)

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 17, 2021)

Good stuff man!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 17, 2021)

Doing great dude !


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 18, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
4800 calories yesterday, 215/468/221 macros

Hammer str shoulder press
70x12
190x10, 8, 7, 5, 5 

db side lateral raises
30'sx10
25'sx12, 11, 10
15'sx7 pause reps 

db front raises
25's x 12, 10
20'sx15, 10
12'sx13 pause reps 

reverse cable crossovers
10.5x12, 12. 12, 12
9x10
7.5x10
5.5x12 

pec deck fly
145x20, 14, 12, 12

Today I just tried to focus on my main shoulder lifts and burn out on them as much as I could. Added in pecs because it seemed like a good time to give them some extra work. Arms are tomorrow.


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m just amazed how much you eat. That may be the hardest part of bulking for you. Good work. It’s not easy to always force feed yourself.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m just amazed how much you eat. That may be the hardest part of bulking for you. Good work. It’s not easy to always force feed yourself.



Thanks. I appreciate all you guys for teaching me how to eat to get bigger. If it weren't for the UG, I'd assume my natural size limit was around 200 lbs.

I think I always assumed that as long as I ate enough protein, I would continue to grow. But that's just not the case for someone with a metabolism like mine. Most of y'all have seen my before pics by now, and I looked like Olive Oil.

My long term concern is that I don't know how long I will want to keep this up. My near term goal is to level out at 220 lbs. See how I feel, and decide where to go from there.

I can tell you that if I get to 220 and have to eat 4500-5000 calories just to maintain....I'll probably drop back down eventually. If I can maintain on 4k calories, that is very doable.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 19, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
Diary says 3500 calories yesterday, but I think that is off because I ate and stayed full all day. Macros were 253/416/88

dip assist warmup 70x10
dips, bw x 11, 9, 7
cable tricep pushdown 85x12, 10, 10
overhead db tricep extensions 50x12, 10, 10
ez bar curls 30x20, 45x15, 50x14, 12
alt db curls 25's x 12, 12, 12
concentration curls 25'sx15, 15, 15
db forearm curls 30'sx 16, 16, 16
reverse bb wrist curls 25x20, 16, 14

Honestly felt like shit today because of poor sleep, but I couldn't skip because it would really throw off my schedule. Routine got too spaced out the past few weeks, trying to stick to 5 out of 7 or 8 days right now.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 20, 2021)

Good job being disciplined and getting in there.

Your tricep work is continuing to get stronger and stronger.  Good job dude.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Your tricep work is continuing to get stronger and stronger.  Good job dude.



DUDE, my triceps have never looked anything like this before! I'm freaking out kinda.


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2021)

Niceeeeee work man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

This is interesting, 6 mos, 20 lbs difference. Left is from late June 2020.

ALSO WHERE THE F*CK DID MY NECK GO? Nobody told me I'd turtle during this process.


----------



## PZT (Jan 20, 2021)

Chest looks good bro


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 20, 2021)

Nothing scarier than a turtle that lifts


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 21, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
My day got crazy yesterday and calorie tracking went out the window.

bb deadlifts
bar x 10
135x10
225x8
275x6
315x3 

db shrugs 80's x 15, 15, 12 

wide grip cable pull down 140x12, 10, 9 

hammer strength iso lateral rows
100/s x 16, 15, 12 

revers cable crossovers high 
10.5x16, 16, 16, 16

This an abridged back day. I'm still having sleep issues, got about 4 hrs last night. So not feeling too great. Hoping things get back to normal tonight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 22, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
4300 calories yesterday, 262/472/158 (p/c/f)

Smith bench press
45x10
135x10
155x10
165x10
175x6, 6
185x4 

Incline db press
55's x 12, 10, 8 

cable crossovers 
high 25x14, 10
mid 20x10, 8 

hammer str chest press
65x10, 10, 10 

star trac tricep dip
110x14, 14, 14 

cable overhead tricep w/rope
42.5x14, 12, 11 

Pec deck fly
145x15, 15
155x 12, 8

Sleep schedule still messed up, so I had to get my lift on late today. Benches were all being used this afternoon so I decided to use the Smith for bench press, 1st time ever. I liked it, but not sure if those weights are right because I don't think that bar weighs 45 lbs. Felt good in there today. I have a feeling my weight is gonna start going up again soon. I was over 211 last night and somehow lost 3 lbs overnight lol.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 23, 2021)

I saw brock say on here once something to the effect that Smith machine can be useful time to time to give your stabilizers a little break.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I saw brock say on here once something to the effect that Smith machine can be useful time to time to give your stabilizers a little break.



It also allows you to really focus on your vagina. 

I kid, I kid (or do I?!?!)


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 23, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I saw brock say on here once something to the effect that Smith machine can be useful time to time to give your stabilizers a little break.



Yeah he uses it a lot.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice work Cohiba, keep it up you! I use a Smith from time to time but prefer a regular bench.


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2021)

I actually miss having access to a Smith.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> It also allows you to really focus on your vagina.
> 
> I kid, I kid (or do I?!?!)





CJ275 said:


> I actually miss having access to a Smith.



I rest my case.


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> I rest my case.



Don't hate on my va-jay-jay!!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 23, 2021)

I miss the Smith machine for a few leg pump things. Like close stance one and 1/2 rep squats or split squats that feel awesome cause I'm not worrying about falling over lol. 

Keep up the good work buddy ! Hope your sleep gets back on track


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 23, 2021)

209 lbs this morning
4200 calories yesterday, 222/385/194

barbell squats
45x10 front
165x10
250x8, 8
295x4
185x10 pause reps
145x10 pause reps
145x10 

Leg extensions precor
150x12
170x12, 11, 12 

snack break

Adductor
205x20, 16, 15 

Lying leg curl
110x12, 12, 12, 12 

Hammer str standing calf
210x18, 14, 12 

seated calf
70x15, 15, 12

Squats were brutal on me today. Thank god I was in no rush. Didn't have enough fuel in the tank and had to take a snack break mid-workout.


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2021)

Snack Break!!! :32 (19):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Snack Break!!! :32 (19):



I'm now thinking I should integrate snack break on all saturday workouts. Vending machine had orange powerade and chocolate covered caramel popcorn. Was totally ready for round 2 after that!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 27, 2021)

209 lbs this morning
4300 calories yesterday, 259/423/162 macros (p/c/f)

hammer str shoulder press
70x12
190x10, 9, 8, 7, 5 

db side lateral raises
30's x 12
25's x 12, 10, 8 

db front raises
25's x 12, 10
20's x 13, 10 

reverse cable crossovers
10.5x14, 12, 11, 10 

cable external shoulder rotation
10.5x12, 12, 12

Pec deck fly
145x20, 16, 13, 13

Still having some sleep issues, got in a late afternoon workout today. I've never seen so many people at my gym, it was crazy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 27, 2021)

209 lbs this morning
3800 calories yesterday 222/384/163

Dips
assisted 70x12
bw x 11, 10, 8 

cable tricep pushdown
85x12, 10, 7 

db overhead tricep extensions
50x14, 12, 12 

ez bar curl
40x20, 50x15, 15, 55x12 

alt db curls
25's x 12, 12, 12 

concentration curls
30's x 15, 14, 12 

db wrist curls
30's x 17, 16, 12

reverse bb wrist curls
25 x 20, 16, 14

Still not feeling great, not sleeping well, blood pressure is high again. I'm gonna drop down to cruise for a little while and see if I can get my mojo back.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 29, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 208 lbs this morning
> My day got crazy yesterday and calorie tracking went out the window.
> 
> bb deadlifts
> ...


Why u scaling back on deadlifts? I thought u were putting up 365 for sets?
(I can barely deadlift 315x3x3sets so I’m not dawging u...just curious what’s going on ...)


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Why u scaling back on deadlifts? I thought u were putting up 365 for sets?
> (I can barely deadlift 315x3x3sets so I’m not dawging u...just curious what’s going on ...)



No I only did 365 for a single. I wish I could do more!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
4500 calories yesterday, 289/411/152 macros

barbell squats
45x10 front
165x10
250x8, 8
295x4
185x10 pause reps
150x10 pause reps
150x10 

snack break, chocolate caramel popcorn and fair life protein shake

Leg extensions star trac
175x12
180x12
185x12
190x12 

Adductor
205x20, 16, 14 

lying leg curl
110x12
120x9 +2 partials, 7+3p, 6+2p 

Hammer Str standing calf raise
230x18, 13, 8 

Seated calf raises
55x20, 20, 16, 16

Felt good today in the gym. Met a dude that offered to spot me on squats. Dude was all buff, we start talking and he's the same height and weight as me, but he literally looks 20-30 lbs heavier than me all muscle. Wtf lol, I hate my genetics sometimes. Oh well. Keep on trudging.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 30, 2021)

Good work man


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2021)

Leg day snack break!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 30, 2021)

207 lbs this morning
3700 calories yesterday
macros 259/404/125 (p/c/f)

Incline bb bench press
135x8, 8, 8 

Flat bb bench
135x6, 6
185x3, 4 

Flat db bench
50's x 8, 8, 8 

Db close grip flat bench
40's x 10, 10, 10 

low Incline db press
50's x 10, 10, 10 

pec deck fly
150x14, 10, 14, 10 

high cable crossovers
20x20, 25x12, 10, 8

Worked with a trainer on my bench press today. A lot of this I was just doing what I was told, but could have done more reps or heavier weight sometimes. 

But we were working on form, and I wasn't trying to impress anyone. In fact, I did hit 185 for 4 reps, which was pretty good for me because I remember when that was my 1 rep max not so long ago. But I did enough that I think I got a pretty good workout, and it seems like I'm on the right track. There were no major corrections he made on anything I was doing, and he answered a lot of questions I had. So that was a good experience.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 1, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
4600 calories yesterday, macros 225/367/218, would have liked to see more protein.

Yesterday was kickboxing and one of my girl friends joined us. It was kinda fun doing punching drills with my cute girl friend (we're just friends), and she actually knows Muay Thai pretty well so she can hit. She could probably kick my ass lol, I'm still a beginner and not very flexible. So that was kinda a rest day for weights.

Today was back day

bb deadlifts
135x10
225x8
280x6
315x4 

db shrugs
85's x 14, 12, 12, 9 

wide grip cable lat pulldown
140x 14, 9, 6 

cable straight arm pulldowns
42.5x 10, 10, 10 (shoulder was cramping for some reason)

hammer str iso lateral rows
100/s x 16, 15, 12 

seated cable low row
145x 12, 10, 8 

Reverse cable crossovers high
12.5x15, 12, 12, 10.5x14

Sleep is starting to get better. Blood pressure still a little high. Haven't pinned anything in a week now, plan is to get down to cruise dose fast, do bloods, try to stay healthy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 2, 2021)

209 lbs this morning
4500 calories yesterday, macros 270/397/201
Lately I'm adding in a bunch of crap like ice cream and cookies to help get my calories in. It seems to be helping.

Hammer strength shoulder press
70x12
190x10, 9, 7 

Overhead db press
45's x 12, 10, 10, 9 

db front raises
25's x 12, 12, 10, 10, 15's x 8 pause reps 

db side lateral raises
30's x 12, 25's x 12, 8, 6 

reverse cable crossovers waist high
9x16, 13, 12, 8 

cable external rotations
10.5x20, 12.5x18, 15

pec deck fly
160x20, 15, 10, 8

Felt good today, got my workout in late though. Sleep is way better, starting to feel better overall.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 3, 2021)

209 lbs again this morning
4600 calories yesterday, 244/459/191 macros

Dips
assisted 70x12
bw x 12, 10, 8 

cable tricep pushdown
85 x 12, 10, 8 

overhead db tricep ext
50x15, 12, 10 

cable overhead tricep w/rope
42.5 x 15, 12, 10 

ez bar curl
40x20, 55x15, 12, 10 

Alternating db curls
25's x 12, 13, 12 

concentration curls
30's x 16, 15, 12, 9

db forearm curls
30's x 18, 16, 12 

bb reverse wrist curls
25 x 20, 20, 16

Felt good today. If I had more time, I would have stayed and done more.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 5, 2021)

209 lbs this morning
4900 calories yesterday, macros 244/367/215

Yesterday was a good rest day. I've been getting plenty of sleep, and eating well too. It is paying off. I feel a lot better, blood pressure is almost normal. I'm on less gear than a few weeks ago (I came off 30mg dbol/500 test/500 deca). Honestly this 3 wk run on dbol didn't do much for me.

The funny thing is I've finally started making good progress on my bench press the past 2 weeks since I got off. I attribute it to adding in fly's on shoulder day, more focus on front raises, tricep work on 2 days per week instead of 1. Diet and sleep.

Flat bb bench press
45x12
135x8
155x8
175x7
185x5, 4 

db incline bench
55's x 7, 50's x 10, 10, 10 

decline bb bench press
135x8, 8, 7 

pec deck fly
150 x 16, 14, 11, 10 

star trac tricep dip
125x15, 12, 12, 9 

cable overhead tricep ext ss with rope pushdown
42.5x15, 12, 9, 7, 10, 9


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 6, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
4100 calories yesterday, macros 291/387/138

bb squats
45 x 10 front
165x10
250x8, 7
275x3
185x8 pause reps
145x10 pause reps
145x10 

seated calf raise
80x25, 18, 20, 18, 15, 14

I don't know what's going on with me, after a good chest day yesterday, felt pretty good today, then started my leg routine, and just didn't have the strength I've had the past few weeks. Couldn't finish reps on 250, legs were getting sore. Maybe I need to just give legs a rest, I don't know. I left off my accesory work and just did calves.


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2021)

It happens, just keep plugging away, rest when needed.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 9, 2021)

Great work Mr. Cohiba!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 10, 2021)

208 lbs this morning

Didn't log all my food yesterday. I've been in a weird space, today was my first day back at the gym since saturday, which is a long break for me. A lot of things came up, I had a wild date night with a girlfriend of mine Sunday night, then we got carpet replaced on 1st floor of the house so have been moving furniture and my house is a wreck still, then my sleep issues crept back up to the point where I was like a zombie all day yesterday. So I finally broke down and bought some melatonin, and it worked. I slept good last night finally.

Finally got back at it today amd made some progress even on my back day. I just got blood drawn too, and hoping my hormone levels are back down to cruise or trt levels.

bb deadlifts
135x10
225x8
285x6
315x5 

db shrugs 
85's x 14, 12, 12, 12 

wide grip cable lat pulldown
120x14, 14, 12 

cable straight arm pulldowns
42.5x12, 12, 11 

Hammer Str iso lateral rows
125/s x 12, 10, 10 

Seated cable low rows
145x12, 12, 10 

Reverse cable crossovers high
12.5 x 16, 16, 12, 11


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2021)

Was replacing the carpet the result of the wild date night? If so, please provide graphic details.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Was replacing the carpet the result of the wild date night? If so, please provide graphic details.



Lol no, completely separate circumstances. I might post about the date night in the polyamory thread though if I get any requests.


----------



## CJ (Feb 10, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol no, completely separate circumstances. I might post about the date night in the polyamory thread though if I get any requests.



Will there be pics? :32 (19):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Will there be pics? :32 (19):



I can definitely provide some of the entertainment we had.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2021)

208 lbs this morning
2900 calories yesterday
macros 233/276/92

Hammer Str Shoulder Press
20x12
190x8, 8, 7, 6, 5 

db front lateral raises
25's x 15, 14, 12, 10, 15's x 5 pause reps 

db side lateral raises
30's x 12, 25's x 14, 12, 11 

Pec deck fly
160x20, 12, 12, 10

Shortened shoulder day, traps were really sore from yesterday still. I screwed up the order of my workout. I can't do back day before shoulder day.


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2021)

Not a lot to eat. Are you feeling ok? Did I miss something?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> Not a lot to eat. Are you feeling ok? Did I miss something?



I know idk wtf happened maybe calorie count was off. I was eating all day. Not enough carbs obviously.

Another thing though, is I was definitely starting to gain a little too much fluff since I dropped down to cruise doses. I'm headed down even lower now to trt doses and dropping deca, because my blood pressure is still high. So I don't think 4200 calories will get burned off as easily. We'll see. I'll make adjustments as necessary.

I'll probably cut out some of the cookies and ice cream first.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 12, 2021)

You've been making solid progress.  Adjust as you need and stay at it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2021)

207 lbs this morning
4400 calories yesterday, macros 237/493/162

10 mins treadmill 3.6 mph, 2% inc 

15 decline situps 

Dips
assisted x 12
bw x 12, 10, 8 

Cable tricep pushdown 
85x 12, 11, 8 

Db overhead tricep ext
50x 15, 12, 12 

15 Decline situps 

Ez bar curl
40x15
60x15, 12, 12 

Alternating db curls
25'sx15, 15, 15 

Concentration curls
30×18
35x10, 6 

db forearm curls
35'sx13, 11, 7 

reverse bb wrist curls
25x20, 12, 8

Made the decision to start doing *a little* cardio just for the sake of heart health again. Also need to start doing ab work again, as they haven't been very visible lately. Really happy with the way my bicep healed up and the fact that I've been moving up in weight every week and tolerating it well too.

Have a nice date night with wifey planned saturday night, dinner, classical pianist candlelight concert, hotel room in the french quarter....should be nice.


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2021)

Kudos for being so consistent with this log. Excellent service to yourself and the board.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> Kudos for being so consistent with this log. Excellent service to yourself and the board.



Thanks man! I thought about stopping it before, but it helps me keep up with what I've been doing so I can make sure I'm progressing. If I didn't write it down here, I'd have to write it somewhere else. 

I go back and look at weights and reps from last week every workout. I can't usually remember that stuff otherwise.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 17, 2021)

208 lbs this morning

I'm a bit behind because a planned 2 day rest turned into 4 days due to the winter storm gym closures by me. Also I'm kinda concerned about some health issues. My blood pressure in particular has still been high, but is getting better. I was also having some shortness of breath, labored breathing that was and still is concerning, but that seems to be improving also. My test levels were still high last week, so I'm still not pinning anything, and hoping to get back down to normal levels here soon. Also WBC count was high, so I'm wondering if I had some kind of infection my body was fighting off? I'm a mess. My conditioning sucks right now too because of all this.

Anyhow, today I made it in for legs and did this...

Bb Squats
45x10 front 
165x10
250x6, 6, 6 

star trac leg extensions
180x12
190x12
200x12
210x12 

star trac angled leg press
280x12
370x8, 5, 5 (had some weird right leg pain that limited me here)

hammer str standing calf raise
210x18, 15, 12, 10 

seated calf
80x14, 70x16, 15, 14

lying leg curl
110x12
120x12, 7+4p, 6+3p 

Adductor
205x20, 16, 12, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 18, 2021)

206 lbs
3200 calories yesterday, 171/406/143, not enough protein

10 mins treadmill 3.5 mph 

Hammer str shoulder press
40x15
190x8, 8, 7, 5, 4 

db shoulder press
50's x 8, 8, 6

db front lateral raise
30's x 12, 11, 11, 10, 15's x 5 (10 sec pause rep), 4 (same) 

db side lateral raises
30's x 12, 25's x 14, 12, 10 

reverse cable crossovers, waist high
10.5x12, 9x12, 11, 10 

cable tricep pushdown w/rope
70x12, 10, 8

pec deck fly
160x15, 10, 8

My blood pressure is perfect after my workouts, still a little high some other times though. Still getting winded too easily, forces me to take longer breaks between sets. Going to see a doc today to get checked out and rule out any type of respiratory infection.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 18, 2021)

Well doctor says:
1. I have a sinus infection, and wrote me a script for antibioics 
2. All the weight gain the past 2 years puts increasing demand on the heart/respiratorty system
3. Start doing cardio again   
4. Stay away from AAS and tesosterone, which I played dumb on.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Y'all, I need help with my chest.  My bench press is very weak and chest is proportionally smaller than the rest of my body.
> 
> I think a big reason for this is that my first routime I ran for 6 mos empasized my back because my trainer was trying to help my posture.
> 
> ...


I see this is a VERY long thread so it was likely mentioned but cant hurt to state again.

This doctor says:

HOLY VOLUME batman!!
12 shoulder exercises, 4 set each, 2-3 to FAILURE 
6 chest exercises x 4 sets... I saw the JM vid too, he knows a ton of lifting info!
"lately adding a few extra sets in, so like 6sets each!!"  

When I leave the gym, I would vomit if I attempted even 1 more set. 

Something isnt right here. maybe its extreme volume, too little intensity? Professional trainers had you doing this in 1.5hr? 
-Beginners, most would say, will grow with any significant stimulus, regardless if its optimal, but as you progress you will find what works for you. Obviously there is a MRV (max recov. vol) which you must stay under..
-there is also Reps in reserve: failure and 2 before failure produces the same results (science studies demonstrate, help prevent injuries as well)..
This allows you to do more quality working sets on the following exercises.

--LESS sets/bodypart/workout (I firmly believe hitting a bodypart 2x/wk is better than 'killing it' 1x/wk)
--1 set to complete failure x 3 exercises (STIMULATE dont DESTROY the muscle)
--Continue to put on LBMass (via nutrition); the extra muscle really helps burn up the body fat% when you do start eating just slightly below maintenance. 

Progress Pic: for beginner naturals, those are hard earned, expected gains/results. nice work!
Best, M3


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> I see this is a VERY long thread so it was likely mentioned but cant hurt to state again.
> 
> This doctor says:
> 
> ...



That post was really old. If I only knew then what I know now lol. I know I was doing a ton of volume and not eating enough. Guys here eventually got me pointed in the right direction. I'll post a link to a few of the progress pics from once I started figuring things out better. 

You can also see my volume from today's shoulder / other day was a lot different.

18 mos
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...rom-Skinny-Fat?p=628493&viewfull=1#post628493

6 mos comparison from last month
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...rom-Skinny-Fat?p=655860&viewfull=1#post655860


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 20, 2021)

Dude  , that sucks !! Feel better


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

I’m gonna jump on your case about cardio.  If you’re gonna do it, then bring ur heart rate up for 10 mins before lifting, then do it for 10 mins after lifting.  
If you don’t like the treadmill, it’s critical to find something that you do like. 
You can turn on music and dance your heart out for 20 mins for greater benefit too. Or basketball. Or chasing the kids.  
But 10 mins / day on the mill ain’t gonna net you any benefit IMHO. 
Great work, otherwise.   Progress coming along nicely.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> -there is also Reps in reserve: failure and 2 before failure produces the same results (science studies demonstrate, help prevent injuries as well)..
> This allows you to do more quality working sets on the following exercises.
> 
> --LESS sets/bodypart/workout (I firmly believe hitting a bodypart 2x/wk is better than 'killing it' 1x/wk)
> --1 set to complete failure x 3 exercises (STIMULATE dont DESTROY the muscle)


Can you cite this? 
Does the underground agree with this? 

Im not knocking you, MMd, I’m just noticing a good pull quote for discussion.   

It should be noted that the cube method does do a lot of stuff to failure


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 20, 2021)

207 lbs this morning
3000 calories yesterday, 247/320/92

10 mins treadmill 3.6 mph 

bb deadlifts
135x10
225x8
285x6
315x5
365x3 

db shrugs
90's x 14, 12, 10 

wide grip lat pulldown
120x14, 8, 8 

cable straight arm pull downs
50x10, 10, 10 

Cable low rows
160x12, 8, 8 

reverse cable crossovers high pulleys
12.5x16, 12, 12, 12 

ezbar curl
60x15, 12, 10 

treadmill 3.5 mph x 10 mins

Nice workout today, just under 2 hrs. I feel like my set intervals are longer because my conditioning is so bad right now. It takes me a while to catch my breath. Gonna keep up with the cardio though, and blood pressure continues to improve. I've had quite a few perfect blood pressure readings over the last few days, so that gives me hope


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 20, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I’m gonna jump on your case about cardio.  If you’re gonna do it, then bring ur heart rate up for 10 mins before lifting, then do it for 10 mins after lifting.
> If you don’t like the treadmill, it’s critical to find something that you do like.
> You can turn on music and dance your heart out for 20 mins for greater benefit too. Or basketball. Or chasing the kids.
> But 10 mins / day on the mill ain’t gonna net you any benefit IMHO.
> Great work, otherwise.   Progress coming along nicely.



I already thanked ATL and rep'd him for this, but I just wanna say, this is the type of comment that is great about getting feedback on a journal.

You see me doing something stupid, wrong, unhealthy, by all means throw it out there. You might teach me something I need to learn. 

Or worst case I don't agree we could have a conversation about it or I could ignore it, but at least you cared enough to say something.

Pretty cool man, thanks.

Also forgot to mention in my journal, I did 30 mins of treadmill yesterday on my rest day.


----------



## CJ (Feb 20, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Originally Posted by MuscleMedicineMD
> -there is also Reps in reserve: failure and 2 before failure produces the same results (science studies demonstrate, help prevent injuries as well)..
> This allows you to do more quality working sets on the following exercises.
> 
> ...



I personally agree 100% with this, at least in my personal experience. I train like this, and run into junk volume real quickly if I push it. For example, I did 6 working sets fur quads on Wed, they're still slightly sore today. 6 sets for chest on Tuesday, they were sore until Friday. Why do more? 

I'm not the biggest guy though, so that has to be taken into account also.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 20, 2021)

Although an MD I am not a quote research by author kinda guy..but, 
Drs. Mike Israetel, james hoffman, book "scientific principles of strength training" documents several studies showing this as it is a keep feature of his training philo
--  Brad schoenfeld's studies also show this as well I believe. 
As to the actual paper, I dont have it cited on my new PC yet, just got it

Glad you got this sorted out my friend, You can see the changes in your pictures..remember the more advanced you get the more nuanced EVERYTHING gets!
Best,
M3


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> (paraphrased)several sources


That’s fine for sources, thanks.  
I did high volume to failure in high school a lot and got great results. 
These days I stick to but a few exercises and go for a lot of low volume sets, close to failure if not failure. 
So u r advocating for going to failure for one set per exercise?
CJ: ur thoughts too?


----------



## CJ (Feb 20, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> That’s fine for sources, thanks.
> I did high volume to failure in high school a lot and got great results.
> These days I stick to but a few exercises and go for a lot of low volume sets, close to failure if not failure.
> So u r advocating for going to failure for one set per exercise?
> CJ: ur thoughts too?



Why not do both? Alternate periods of high intensity/lower volume with moderate intensity/higher volume. 

I'm sure most of us just gravitate towards one or the other, but they both will work. But the higher volume still has to be hard, can't be fluff work.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 21, 2021)

Good numbers in today's session, dude.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 21, 2021)

207 lbs this am
4000 calories yesterday, 275/414/141

1pm-2pm Kickboxing 

3:30-4:30pm:
flat bb bench press
45x15
135x8
155x8
185x5, 4, 4
(messed up my progression, meant to do a 175 set) 

db incline bench
50's x 11, 10, 9 

body masters fly
80x12, 12, 10, 10

Got in a short, late chest day today. Apparently my Sunday gym closes at 4pm, which was way earlier than I thought they would, so I had to cut it short. Dude even let me stay late which was nice.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 21, 2021)

You’ll be putting up two plates by Labor Day.


----------



## PZT (Feb 22, 2021)

mmmmm 4k calories sounds great right now lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 23, 2021)

205 lbs this morning
2700 calories yesterday, 260p/272c/70f

10 mins treadmill 3.6 mph 2% inc 

Dips
assisted x 10
bw x 10, 9, 7 

cable tricep pushdown
85x12, 8, 7 

db overhead tricep ext
50x15, 12, 12 

ez bar curl
40x15
65x15, 12, 12 

alt db curls
25'sx15, 15, 15 

concentration curls
35'sx12, 9, 6 w/hold

db forearm curls
35'sx14, 11, 8 

reverse bb wrist curls
25x20, 14, 12

Yes, I appear to be losing weight, but apparently I was holding a lot of water weight being on cycle and cruise for so long because my test levels finally came back in trt range last friday, and I am already noticing  that my face looks a lot thinner. So as long as I can keep my strength up, I'm happy, and it seems like I'm still making some progress overall. My plan right now is to stay on trt dose with no "addons" for at least a few months. Feels good so far.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice work bro! Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 24, 2021)

205 lbs this morning
3100 calories yesterday (yikes!), macros 245/294/111

bb squats
45x10 front
165x10
250x8, 8
275x4 (L knee pain)

Star Trac angled leg press
370x8, 5

star trac leg extensions
190x12
200x12
210x12
220x10 

Adductor
205x20, 16, 15 

Seated calf raise 
90x20, 18, 12, 13 

standing iso calf raises
bw x 12, 10, 10 

Lying leg curl
120x12, 12, 10+2partials, 7+3p

Leg day started off good, but then I got some knee pain squatting 275. I tried getting on the leg press, but it persisted so I moved on. Leg extensions were fine. Weird. Seems like some new random pain issues has crept in the last 2 leg days.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 24, 2021)

Here’s something that works for me: instead of warming up with the bar, I toss on a couple of 10lbs bumper plates (65lbs total) for warmups.  

Re: adductor machine: 205?!? My machine only goes up to 200lbs and i can barely do 65lbs for 12 reps. Good work !!


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 25, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Weird. Seems like some new random pain issues has crept in the last 2 leg days.



We're getting old, bro. I am right on the verge of having done my last squat.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 25, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> .
> 
> Re: adductor machine: 205?!? My machine only goes up to 200lbs and i can barely do 65lbs for 12 reps. Good work !!



Yeah, it's wierd because it's maxed out at 205 also. Maybe it's the pulley system though? I've noticed a lot of machine weights vary a lot due to mechanical advantage from pulleys. So it could be the same actual weight as 110 on another machine. Who knows... it is a star trac I think.

Today was a rest day, but I went in and did 25 decline situps an walked on the treadmill a half hour.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 25, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> We're getting old, bro. I am right on the verge of having done my last squat.



Yeah I am learning how to deal with this too. I realized later when I wrote my journal that the best thing would have been for me to drop back down in weight for the next set to see if I could finish, rather than moving to the leg press and staying on heavy weight.

Legs are good and sore today though, so I feel like I accomplished my task.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah, it's wierd because it's maxed out at 205 also. Maybe it's the pulley system though? I've noticed a lot of machine weights vary a lot due to mechanical advantage from pulleys. So it could be the same actual weight as 110 on another machine. Who knows... it is a star trac I think.
> 
> Today was a rest day, but I went in and did 25 decline situps an walked on the treadmill a half hour.



this exact same this happened to Me the other day! I was doing hammer curls with a cable. And the cables I normally use were busy. I went to one with a slightly different layout (the bottom was adjustable so it was slightly higher up) and I couldn’t move the same weight for the life of me! Really messes your head up. It’s like am I weaker or is this just harder?


----------



## Thewall (Feb 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I am learning how to deal with this too. I realized later when I wrote my journal that the best thing would have been for me to drop back down in weight for the next set to see if I could finish, rather than moving to the leg press and staying on heavy weight.
> 
> Legs are good and sore today though, so I feel like I accomplished my task.


 
maybe try taking it easy next leg workout, let your legs heal up. How are the knees now


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2021)

Thewall said:


> maybe try taking it easy next leg workout, let your legs heal up. How are the knees now



They are fine now thanks. It was this weird sharp pain in the side of my left knee that I don't ever remember having before, and haven't had since. It was only during that workout, and only on the heavier weight.

The week before I had this weird pain that felt like some kind of nerve pain extending down along the outside of my right leg. That one I had felt before, but it is rare that I get it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 27, 2021)

201 lbs this morning
4000 calories yesterday, 235/332/208

20 decline situps 

hammer str shoulder press
70x12
190x8, 8, 7, 6, 5 

db shoulder press
50's x 8, 7, 7 

db front raises
30's x 12, 12, 11, 10 

cable front raises
7.5x15, 15, 15 

db side lateral raises
25's x 12, 10, 8 

reverse cable crossovers
9x16, 13, 9, 8 

cable tricep phshdown w rope
50x20, 16, 12 

Pec deck fly
160x16, 10, 8, 6 

15 mins treadmill 3-3.6mph

I can't believe my weight has dropped so much over the past week. What has changed? Blood pressure is back down to normal, testosterone down to trt levels, I have been eating slightly less calories, but I was getting too much bodyfat on the amount I had been trying to grow on. Some mild cardio added in.

Today was a good workout. Hope I can stay above 200 lbs here.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 27, 2021)

30lbs for dumbbell front raises is no joke.  Good work


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 28, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> 30lbs for dumbbell front raises is no joke.  Good work



Thanks, it actually evolved out of trying to improve my bench press. I started to prioritize my front raises over my side laterals (used to do the other way around).

I also threw in a small amount of chest / tri work into shoulder day.

It has been working too! I am finally making good progress on my bench press after a year of very slow growth.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 1, 2021)

205 lbs this morning
4100 calories yesterday, 243/409/156 macros

bb deadlifts
135x10
225x8
285x6
315x5
365x3 

db shrugs
90's x 14, 12, 10, 8 

seated cable low rows
160 x 12, 10, 10 

wide grip lat pulldown
120 x 12, 10, 10 

db lat pullovers
65 x 10, 8, 7 

reverse cable crossovers high
12.5x16, 12, 12, 12

ez bar curl
70x14, 10, 9

Yesterday was a pretty intense hour of kickboxing, so I didn't lift. My deadlift did not go up this week, but I need to get better form on the heavier lifts. Also if anyone followed me dealing with the bicep injury the past few months, it's pretty amazing that I curled 70 lbs with no pain today. I'm excited to start growing the biceps again. Not too long ago it hurt to curl 40.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 205 lbs this morning
> 4100 calories yesterday, 243/409/156 macros
> 
> bb deadlifts
> ...



that weight is nothing to be snuffed at 14 reps as well! glad to hear you have recovered, injuries are so frustrating. Sometimes I don’t lift heavier just from the fear of that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2021)

205 lbs this morning
2600 calories yesterday, 248/256/87

25 decline situps 

10 mins treadmill 3.5 mph, 2% inc 

flat bb bench press
45 x 15
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 5
185 x 3, 2 

db incline bench
50's x 12, 12, 11, 8 

pec deck fly
145 x 15, 14, 12 

Cable crossovers, high
25 x 13, 10, 8, 20x9 

10 mins treadmill 3.5 mph, 2% inc

Sub-par performance over last chest day. Not enough carbs yesterday. Also I am off preworkout drinks the past few days as an experiment. Today all I wanted to do was lay in bed. It's cold and rainy outside. Then I saw Skullcrusher and CJ post logs so I was like, f*ck I better make it to the gym today  

Tomorrow is a scheduled rest day.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 3, 2021)

Good work. Keep at it. Take rest when u need it.  Hit the gym when u don’t want to, and you will grow!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 3, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Then I saw Skullcrusher and CJ post logs so I was like, f*ck I better make it to the gym today



Never thought I would be a source of inspiration!


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 3, 2021)

Good job brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 4, 2021)

201 lbs this morning
2900 calories yesterday, 229/265/121 macros

15 roman chair leg lifts

10 mins treadmill 3.5 x 2% 

dips
bw x 12, 10, 7 

cable tricep pushdown vbar
85 x 11, 7, 6, 70x8, 50x12, 40x10 

15 roman chair leg lifts 

overhead db tricep extension
50 x 14, 11, 10 

overhead cable tricep pull w rope
35x16, 12, 10 

ezbar curl
20x15
70x15, 12, 10 

alt db curls
30x12, 12, 12 

db concentration curls
35x5, 30x7, 25x8, 20x8 

15 rc leg raises 

db forearm curls
35x14, 10, 9 

bb reverse wrist curls
25x15, 15, 13 

Z curls
15x10, 10, 10 

10 mins treadmill 3.6x2%

Today was a weird day, ate a greasy McDonald's double cheeseburger and large fries for lunch (which I knew was a bad idea), the proceeded to the gym an hour later. I was sure I'd pay the price for that lunch, and as predicted had a few more tastes of it during my workout. Despite that, I busted my ass today and had a good workout. Go figure.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 4, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 201 lbs this morning
> 2900 calories yesterday, 229/265/121 macros
> 
> 15 roman chair leg lifts
> ...



you went to McDonald’s and lifted hard. That’s a good day! one McDonald’s isn’t going to kill anyone. I know I’m no one to talk but you guys are so hard on yourselves sometimes. Well done on the workout looks like you had a crazy long one.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2021)

202 lbs this morning

bb squats 

45x10
160x10
225x8
250x8
275x5
285x4
185x8 pause reps 

Snack break

star trac leg extensions
200x12
210x12
220x12
220x9 

Lying leg curl
120x12, 9+3p, 7+3p, 

Adductor
205x17, 15, 12

seated calf raise
90x18, 18, 18, 16, 15, 14

Had a good leg day this afternoon, finally got through a squat routine with no pain, then my right hamstring started cramping up at the very end. It still hurts. I was able to finish everything I wanted to do.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 7, 2021)

204 lbs this morning

10 mins treadmill 3.5 x 2% 

hammer str shoulder press
160x12, 11, 10, 9, 8 

db front lateral raises
30's x 12, 12, 12 

db side lateral raises
25's x 12, 12, 12 

pec deck reverse fly
110 x 12, 12, 12, 12 

10 mins treadmill 3.5 x 2%

Did a light shoulder day today, not feeling too great, this was about the best I could muster.


----------



## PZT (Mar 9, 2021)

lots of good work in here I see


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 13, 2021)

Well everyone who has followed this log thanks, I really appreciate all the support.

Tuesday night, I went into the ER with chest pain, and nearly died when they gave me nitro glycerine while I had cialis in my system (blood pressure went down to 40). They gave me an angiogram, and that came back clear. But apparently I have a pretty bad atrial flutter, where part of my heart has been beating really fast off and on for a while now. They are saying that it's due to my many years of taking sudafed 12 hr daily, and heavy caffiene abuse.

It has lead to some heart failure and this has been largely the reason I have not been feeling well lately. I'm pretty sure that ignoring some high blood pressure for a while also contributed.

Anyhow, I was in CCU since tuesaday, and I got discharged tonight. Prognosis is good because of my age and overall health otherwise. But I will have to take things slow getting back into lifting. I might start up a new recovery log once the doctor gives me the go ahead to start lifting again.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 13, 2021)

Hang in there buddy


----------



## Ped X (Mar 13, 2021)

Wow, glad you made it home. Wishing you a quick recovery Cohiba.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 13, 2021)

Dude - I am so sorry to hear this. Sending the best of vibes your way and wishing you calm after this.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 13, 2021)

Cohiba, dude thats not great news...Sudafed? So with that said what is it that your constantly taking Sudafed for? And for how long? 

Have a good friend who is dealing with this same stuff. The first question the cardiologists asked was how many energy drinks a day? I guess energy drinks are causing a lot of heart issues. I stay away from them myself coffee it is for me but some guys are drinking 2, 3, 4 a night to keep themselves going.

Dammit dude sorry to hear this, wish the best for you man! Keep us posted!


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

Take care of yourself bud.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 13, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well everyone who has followed this log thanks, I really appreciate all the support.
> 
> Tuesday night, I went into the ER with chest pain, and nearly died when they gave me nitro glycerine while I had cialis in my system (blood pressure went down to 40). They gave me an angiogram, and that came back clear. But apparently I have a pretty bad atrial flutter, where part of my heart has been beating really fast off and on for a while now. They are saying that it's due to my many years of taking sudafed 12 hr daily, and heavy caffiene abuse.
> 
> ...



so sorry to hear that man that’s horrible. Hope you have a speedy recovery and be careful!


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2021)

Holy shit. So glad you’re alright. Reading this was very unexpected.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 13, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Cohiba, dude thats not great news...Sudafed? So with that said what is it that your constantly taking Sudafed for? And for how long?
> 
> Have a good friend who is dealing with this same stuff. The first question the cardiologists asked was how many energy drinks a day? I guess energy drinks are causing a lot of heart issues. I stay away from them myself coffee it is for me but some guys are drinking 2, 3, 4 a night to keep themselves going.
> 
> Dammit dude sorry to hear this, wish the best for you man! Keep us posted!



Yeah I had really bad sinus problems / allergies growing up, and I just got in the habit of taking it every day (since my 20's so 20+ years). I had no idea it was harmful in any way. I tried to quit once years ago, and was congested all the time, so I started back up.

My caffiene intake started off with a 100mg caffiene pill first thing in the morning, then a coffee protein shake, then preworkout drinks later....probably 400mg a day....it was a lot.

Hopefully someone else can learn from this. Don't ignore the high blood pressure either. 

My nurse in ccu was a gym bro on trt it turns out. We spent a lot of time talking, he has 30 yrs experience in cardiology nursing. He said it's better to just get on blood pressure meds if you're going to run steroids that increase your blood pressure frequently.

I've always been a healthy guy, so thought I was pretty indestructable.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 13, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I had really bad sinus problems / allergies growing up, and I just got in the habit of taking it every day (since my 20's so 20+ years). I had no idea it was harmful in any way. I tried to quit once years ago, and was congested all the time, so I started back up.
> 
> My caffiene intake started off with a 100mg caffiene pill first thing in the morning, then a coffee protein shake, then preworkout drinks later....probably 400mg a day....it was a lot.
> 
> ...



I have recently been struggling with allergies so I feel your pain there. It’s to a point where I’m congested 24/7 and I should be taking more to try and help that but like you said it comes back the second you stop taking things. 

Does it affect your lifting? I sometimes really struggle because I can’t take deep breaths between reps.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 13, 2021)

But did you die? 
Make your adaptations and set a different set of goals. Good to hear that you got some answers. Sometimes those er trips seem like a waste of time and money.  Wish you the best bud.
Theres a lot of people in this world that have had very close calls and managed to accomplish some incredible things against the odds. 
Hope you make a solid recovery and stay on the board.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 13, 2021)

Jesus bud be carful! Heal up


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 13, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Does it affect your lifting? I sometimes really struggle because I can’t take deep breaths between reps.



It didn't before, but I was always on sudafed. I'm not sure what things are going to be like now. I feel all "mucousy" so far lol, great.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 13, 2021)

Grinch said:


> But did you die?
> Make your adaptations and set a different set of goals. Good to hear that you got some answers. Sometimes those er trips seem like a waste of time and money.  Wish you the best bud.
> Theres a lot of people in this world that have had very close calls and managed to accomplish some incredible things against the odds.
> Hope you make a solid recovery and stay on the board.



Right. I'm fortunate here that there is a clear path to recovery if I do what I'm told. I plan on following through with it and getting back in top shape.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 17, 2021)

Ahhh man. Wishing you a fast recovery man. Hang in there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 19, 2021)

It was brought to my attention last night that people might think my heart problems were due to being in the covid vaccine trial. (My wife has had like 5 people ask her about that she says).

So just wanted to throw this tidbit out there. 

The first time I noticed my heartbeat was irregular was about 2 years ago, long before I had touched any aas, hornones, or had the vaccine.

I was on a keto diet at the time, so I blamed it on that, and I got off the diet. It did seem to resolve itself, so I didn't worry about it again. In reality, I probably should have gotten it checked out at the time. There is no telling how long this has been lingering.

Physical Update:
Seem to be feeling better each day, but I'm getting winded doing just about anything. Doctor only lets me walk right now. No lifting. Pretty frustrated so I've been embracing the lazy sack of shit life. I work, take naps, watch movies, and read. That's about it.

The new Borat movie is effing hilarious btw.


----------



## PZT (Mar 19, 2021)

Get well bub


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2021)

Yikes. Sorry man, that sucks.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 19, 2021)

So scary. Feel better.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 19, 2021)

Glad your ok.   The heart is nothing to mess around with.  Take all the precautions.  Take your meds and get annual or more frequent checks by your cardiologist.  BP meds and at least annual evaluations will keep you here longer.  I have a mild aortic dilation that requires me to get annual echocardiograms.  Gotta do whatever it is to stay healthy.  Good luck man


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 20, 2021)

Damn, brother.  I'm definitely sending some words up to the big guy for you.


----------



## Troit (Mar 20, 2021)

When your doing each muscle group focus on that muscle. I mean think of that muscle flexing every rep. You will grow quicker and stronger. It’s not always about the weight.


----------



## Troit (Mar 20, 2021)

Get well bud.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2021)

Damn buddy hope you get better fast! Sorry to hear this.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 24, 2021)

Update? How you feeling ?


----------

